# Continuation in Dedication



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 22, 2002)

Okay, here is my new diary -- Part II

NO workout this morning.   However; I did work all weekend on the new house.   We got a lot done.   Oh, oh, oh --

Call me Fitgirl no more.......call me *Super Cable Runner*!!!!!

Saturday night, Brad and I needed to run some cable for the Satellite that we needed in the bedroom, right?  So we go up in the attic and look at where the walls were and where we thought we might have to drop it.    We see this little space about 2 feet wide and about 12 feet deep -- LITERALLY!!
So, I proceed to climb down in between these walls and drill holes in the floor and Brad's running downstairs to see where the holes ended up and we had to drill a couple more (spackle and paint over the holes I made of course) and then drill more.

Well....long story short, I drilled the holes in between the walls and dropped cable down there and they were PERFECT!!   Cable ran, satellite works, we have success!!!

Coffee this morning with 3 eggs.

Grilled chicken sandwich with lettuce and tomato with water

2:30 -- mixed fresh fruit of strawberries, grapes and canteloupe w/ water.

Off to a good start!!  Need to get with TP to get new program.   Hear that TP.   I need my main man again.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Good Morning darlin'! I like your new journal~ Mrs. Perfect cable runner.. LoL! I bet Brad was sooo proud of you! 
Sooo are you guys all moved in? 
Good luck w/ your new goals!! Your gonna do great!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

All that hard work to get in shape so you'd be little enough to fit in a 2 foot space to run cable line  

Can't wait to see pics of the new house... you are going to take some pics aren't you   We want to see


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2002)

I am here!  Congrats on the move -- finally!  I bet you are psyched!  Need that dish!

Good thing you lost all that weight to fit in the small spaces!

So, bottom line -- where are you compared to where you started?  I.e. what did you achieve.  I need comparisons here.  Also what did you like about the program that worked well, what parts did you hate?  And what are your short-term and long term goals?

I need this stuff to help you with your nutrition.  With respect to working, I suggest you continue my last program for a while longer.  After you let me know the above we can discuss where to go from there.  

So when do we get new pics?  Huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 22, 2002)

New pics of me and house to come soon.    Working on getting computer up and running to upload from camera.    

But they are coming SOON!  

Thanks guys.   It is a good thing I lost all that weight to fit in such a small space.....I was proud of myself, that's for sure.

I am going to start the program again today, TP.   What do you think -- time wise?  About 4 weeks?  Will that be okay?  
Starting off, I think the inches lost in such a short period of time was great.  I achieved about 3/4ths of what I had planned on.   The last week hit me right when I was moving and I wasn't so dedicated with working out.   I did do a lot of packing though and pretty much wearing myself out with the move.  
I'll take measurements tomorrow and do the comparison.   I really liked the fact that I was hungry all the time and my metabolism was nothing short of a "speed demon".    I did not like the no carb thing.    It was fairly easy, but I found myself craving the carbs...of course.
I need to work on the short and long term goals as I have no clue right now.   My immediate goal is just to get my house done.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2002)

So keep maintaining at a minimum until things calm a bit and you can figure out your goals.  You are doing great.  Just don't forget what you have learned (about nutrition and your own body) and don't lose everything you worked so hard for.  Think about those goals though they are critical.

For example, mine are to stay BF%wise where I am for the summer (wish I knew what % I was) and maybe add a pound of LBM.  Then after labor day I want to add significant muscle.  From labor day through end of February (6 months) I want to add 15 pounds -- 10 muscle and 5 fat.  At that ratio I'll still be relatively lean and be much bigger and stronger.  If I do that, then I will do a show in the summer!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Glad to see that you started a new diary, the other was getting a little lengthy. LOL.

Isnt moving into a new home fun? 
Excited to see those picks of your new body and house.

Keep it up, your a trooper.
xox


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl! Nice move to start a new journal! 
Will be following your every step! 
Jen


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

gmorning, 

looks like we did the same thing all weekend. I was running network cable. But I just drilled holes were I could get to. lol

Good job fitting into that tiny space.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

afternoon FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone.   I knew I needed to start a new journal.   Hopefully this one will be just as good.

NT, I love the new av.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2002)

If you post some pics it will be just as good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2002)

I hear ya.   

Pics coming soon.....I promise.   

So busy right now.   And GOSH....I have to get back in the gym!!!!
All of these house workouts are running me ragged.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2002)

House workouts?  I excavated my entire backyard this weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2002)

YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Good morning darlin' ~ How are you today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2002)

Doing good.....just got really busy here all of a sudden after a 1 and 1/2 hour meeting with the big man of course.

How are you doing?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 23, 2002)

Good morning Sexy, how you doing today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

gmorning fg, or should I say. SCR?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh man.. thats a long meeting w/ the big man.. sorry! Hope it was ALL good! 
I am good.. busy too! What else is new..lol!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2002)

Ahhh, before I forget:

Breakfast --- coffee and eggs

Lunch -- grilled chicken strips mixed with zucchini, broccoli, carrots and celery with water to drink.

No Mid afternoon meal.....too busy to eat right now.    I have no idea what is for dinner tonight.   Will probably just pick something up for the hubby and kids.   I know hubby already told me he was staaarrvvviiiiinnggg!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey girl.. your doing good!!  
Hope you have a great night!! and get those kids and hubby something to eat before they start  at ya.. just kiddin' !!
BTW~ how many kids do u have?? I thought you just had one?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

heck I didn't realize she had any.  I guess I should pay better attention.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 24, 2002)

Yep two boys...ages 9 and 7.

Damn I look good for having two kids!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know why I thought you just had one boy!! Thats Awesome girl!! Yes honey you look AWESOME for having 2 kids!! Go girl!! 

How are ya today??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

hey just wanted to say congrats on getting to the gym this morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

*I SUCK!!!!*


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

and why is that?  

my new av is from our recent Jamaica trip


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

Well......not only did I NOT go to the gym this morning.
(I must have turned the alarm off instead of hitting the snooze)

But.....now I've had a scone.
(No eggs, no turkey, no oatmeal)

I SUCK!!!!

I totally need to be spanked.

Oh -- and who among all of you here wished evil on my chocolate mayhem?  Last night I made a whole pan of fudge chocolate, walnut brownies.   Baked them to perfection and then as soon as took them out of the oven, the pan slipped out of my hot pads and crashed to the floor.   I was just beside myself.  I almost cried!!  I had to sweep it all up and throw it all in the trash!!  

So ---- WHO DID IT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

don't know who did it ... I'm still caught up in the "I need to be spanked" comment.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep, I need a spanking that lasts three days!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Girl don't feel bad!!!! I had a bagel this morning!!!   does that help you??? 
oh I bet you were PISSED about the brownies.. those sounded like they would have been YUMMY! Sorry babe!!!

HOWEVER YOU DO NOT SUCK!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

I spanking that lasts for 3 days???  Oh my ... I better have more coffee as this could get pornal in a awful hurry.  

I'd offer a 3 day spanking, but ....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

I did it!  Got a problem with that!?!?!  Now get over here for that spanking!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO AT TP!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

WE LUV YOU FITGIRL!!!! SMILE!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm coming for my spanking TP...but you get one right back for doing that to me and my brownies.....Yeah -- I got a problem with it.

I think I may go to the gym after work, just to make up for it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Get your ass in the gym!  That way it'll be a bit harder and be able to better handle the spanking you are going to get.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

O Kay......O Kay....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

alright both FG, and P, what's up with all the cheating.  

hmmmmm the brownies sounded good, and so does a bagel. grrrrrrr Way to go makin me hungry. lol

So what else is goin on today?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

HEY I am not cheating damnit.. ... as I go hide in a corner.. LoL!!! 

Ya.. she didn't get to eat the brownies though..lol.. I think that was god saying NO FITGIRL ~ No FITGIRL!! AND she Dropped them.. HA!  

I NEED FOOD.. I am being sooo retarded!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

lol ** handing P a can of tuna fish** here I'll share.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ahhh, Dvlmn, that is so sweet of your to share your tuna with P.
But, what about me....I want some tuna too.
I'm hungry too.

Yeah, I didn't even get to eat the brownies....you're right P, it was some divine intervention there.  Damn, that TP works in mysterious ways


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

hahah you didn't say you were hungry. **handing you some canned chicken** 

 Not a problem to share with ya. 

good thing you didn't get to eat them, they are so addicting. that's why even when I'm not on a diet I avoid them. Well that or make sure they stay far way so I can't go get more after the first piece. lol


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Fitgirl.. you can have the tuna Dvlmn gave me sweetie.. I can't eat that crap..LoL..BUT THANK YOU DVLMN For sharing with me.. your such a sweetie!!

YA Girl.. Tp does work in mysterious ways


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> you're right P, it was some divine intervention there.  Damn, that TP works in mysterious ways


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

*07/26/02*

First off -- I did not go to the gym yesterday after work.  BUT...I did go home and work in the yard pulling weeds and watering and stuff.   Does that count?

This morning I did go to the gym.
45 minutes cardio 
Walking Lunges on Treadmill

AND.....since I haven't been to the gym in almost two weeks, I figured it wouldn't hurt to do a little bit of everything probably.   So I did calves on the calf rotator machine, 2 sets of shoulder press, 2 sets of upright rows and abs.

I think I'll probably go to the gym in the morning too and do legs.

7:30 -- Myoplex Lite mixed with one scoop of pb.




I have to admit -- I have not fully started the program back yet.  I can not seem to get started right now.   I will start the program seriously on Monday.   I am still eating good though, it just isn't the type of "eating good" that I was doing on the program.    But it's okay.   I'm doing good and I'm back to my routine....well, sort of.  But at least no brownies.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 07/26/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> But at least no brownies.



Yeah, wonder why....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

Because you are evil, evil, evil and you must be destroyed!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

Makes for better spankings!  Now bend over baby....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

just do it hard...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Babe!! Awesome workout this morning!! I do that too.. a little bit of everything if I haven't gone in awhile! Oh~ yes pulling weeds, and yard work does count! You were burning some calories! 
YOU HAD Penut butter???!!! COOL!! Breakfast sounded yummy! have a great day!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> just do it hard...



always


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2002)

what he said!

Good morning FG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

gmorning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 29, 2002)

*07/29/02*

****HELLO TP, PRINCESS, DVLMN, _I can't remember ALL my peeps, but you know who you are....._


woke up 4:30, took supps, went to gym
Stretch 5 minutes
Leg Extension
Calfs on Rotator machine
Leg Press

Walking Lunges on Treadmill--incline 5.0, speed 1.5 -- 1 minute
Incline 8.0, speed 1.5 -- 1 minute

Walk 20 minutes 4.0 speed, 1.0 incline
StepMill--10 minutes, Level 5
Bike -- 15 minutes, manual level

Breakfast -- 3 eggs and black coffee
Mid-morning meal (about 10am) -- plan to have 1/2 Myoplex Low Carb bar and water
Lunch (about 11:30) -- plan to go home for lunch, so I don't know what I'll have, but I'll write it down when I get back.

Hope everyone is having a great Monday so far!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

Morning babe...lookin' good today (finally....) hope you had a nice weekend in the house!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey darlin!!! Your workout looks awesome this morning!! And sooo does your meals!  Did it feel great doing all those exercises? I bet!
Have a great monday sweetie.. oh and I am pm'n ya now, k?!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 29, 2002)

I pm'd you back P

I know TP, isn't it great to be back to some part of a normal routine?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

morning FG ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

Whats with all this PMing and I get not a one....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

TP~ Just girl talk.. you wouldn't want to know!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

Wouldn't I?  I think you should let me decide.  From now on you two can cc me on your PMs, 'kay?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

ya right buddy!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn!  It was worth a shot...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

Looks who's being a meanie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

LMAO!!!!  

Fg!! Hope your having a good lunch at home! Wish I could go home for lunch... My honeys there though.. I may not make it back in time!!  ha!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

All moved in???  When do we get to see some pics???  I can't help but ask... I love looking at houses/floor plans/decorating ideas, etc. 

I should've been an architect or interior decorator... but I can't draw


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

hiya fg, I won't be around during the day much for a while. So will have to leave you hello's for the mornings.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2002)

*07/30/02*

Oh gosh y'all, sorry I didn't reply yesterday.  I got really busy and then left to go pick up the kiddies.

Yep Butterfly, all moved in.   I'll get my hubby to upload the pics from the camera tonight and I'll put them up so you all can see.   I can't wait to get everything in it's place -- we're close -- but not completely through.   I'm ready to start buying new things and decorating!!!

I love floral arrangements and painting!!

Hey Princess -- I'm pm'ing you.   I have something to tell you!!    I'll tell you too Butterfly.   Okay, okay -- you too TP!!

Workout this morning  was cardio only:
20 minutes on PreCore Cross Trainer on Gluteal 2 Level
25 minutes on Treadmill with 
2 minutes doing walking lunges: 1 min. @ 5.0 incline, 1.5 speed
1 minute @ 11.0 incline and 1.5 speed

Breakfast this morning was 3 eggs and OJ.

I'm going to try to break myself of coffee -- or at least limit it severly....._does anyone know how hard that is going to be for me?_


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

See.....was that so hard!  (waiting for the comments on this one...)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey girlie!!  ANOTHER GREAT WORKOUT THIS MORNING!! GOOD JOB!! Kickin' but sista!

I pm'd ya back
have a great day!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2002)

morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2002)

NO COMMENT


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2002)

I didn't say Good morning ... just morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh it's good alright!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

your nuts today fg!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey my morning has been surprisingly good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

THATS AWESOME TO HEAR BUTTEFLY!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Whats with all these GOOD mornings?  Do share....(FG, we want details!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2002)

*07/31/02*

No workout this morning.   I decided to take the morning off.    I went swimming last night though and I know that's  a workout in its self.

Coffee this morning with eggs 

I wasn't really hungry last night and didn't get anything to eat when I took the boys to McDonald's and got something for the hubby.   Nothing sounded good to me, not even a chicken sandwhich.  

I'm kinda not hungry today either.   That's okay -- I need to lose some weight anyway.   I should really probably have only water and Hydroxycut for the next six weeks


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl!! I wonder why your not hungry lately??
AND SHUSH About only drinking water and having hydroxycut!!  YOU DON'T NEED TO DO THAT!! (although I feel the same as you sometimes!!) 
Did ya have fun swimming?
Have a great day..and eat something!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Heya FG~~ How are ya this afternoon???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well I guess things could be worse  

How are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2002)

Came home for lunch so thought i'd drop and say hi.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

FG~? Whats wrong honey??
Oh get this.. just this one day I wear a long sleeved button down blouse.. and Our Air is BROKE!!
ITS SOOOO HOT IN HERE!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi FG!!!

Haven't dropped by in a while...back from vaca for a few days and then off again!  How goes it with ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

hey lina...glad you're back.   How was the vaca?  Any pics for me?

It goes okay I guess.....

Thanks for dropping by my new journal!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

*08/01/02*

I can't believe it is already August 1!!!
How did it get more than halfway through the year within a blink of the eye  

Oh well.....I didn't eat anything for dinner last night --- _again_
I did have a blueberry muffin before I went to bed though.   I don't know why I'm not hungry at night.   Everything just makes me wanna puke.
I had a blueberry muffin on the way to work this morning too.   I stopped at McDonald's to get the boys some breakfast and I got a cup of coffee and an OJ.
Water this afternoon and for lunch I had a 1/2 can of 98% Fat Free chicken on about 7 WOW chips and heated it in the microwave.   I did however bring the other half of the can back to work with me so I could have it later if I got hungry.

Hope everyone is okay today!! More later
T


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey FG,

You have a 7 and 9 year old and trying for a third?  Wow, good luck to you... My husband suggested that at one point, to have the first 2..take a break then have the second two...so they will still have siblings/playmate/punching bags their age...LOL... 

I guess now you have a bigger house, time to add more kids to fill up the rooms!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 08/01/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I can't believe it is already August 1!!!
> How did it get more than halfway through the year within a blink of the eye
> 
> ...



all hell has broken loose....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

What's that suppose to mean??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

FG!~~~ WAZZZZZZZZZZZ UP BABE!!! I think your lunch sounds yummy!! You made ya like .. fatfree nachos! COOL!!! Thats a good idea!! 
Man.. thats weird your not hungry at night!! I am like not hungry during the day!  Then at night.. I get the muchies.. Like my ice cream deal last night..lol! 
Have a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Need I explain.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

No, I know what you're talking about.  

I know my meals suck and I'm never going to get anywhere if I keep eating like this.

What's a girl to do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

I am having my other half of chicken right now though!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

thats good your having more chicken


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

Hedo Hedo Hedo


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

T~ I know your not there.. but just had to update u......
STILL NOTHING!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

gmorning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

Stacey.....pm me honey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

*08/02/02*

I hope everyone is okay this morning.   Things are good with me.  It's Friday, so that's a good thing.

I did workout this morning.    Did biceps and cardio.
I worked out alone, my workout partner did not show up (she's the one that told me to meet her there and not to miss).  boy did I need her too.   I was so unmotivated this morning, but I pushed through it because I knew I needed to be there and I needed to work out.

I had three eggs and black coffee this morning for breakfast.


TP, I know yesterday it looked like my diet had gone all to shyt, but I think it was just a total eclipse of the brain.  I'm back on track this morning.  I actually even ate something for dinner last night, I had a half of a turkey sandwich that I made at home for everyone.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

morning FG  

what time in the morning do you workout at?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey NT....good morning to you too darlin'

I get up at 4:15 to get to the gym usually by 4:45.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

it that AM???  Wow ... when I was boxing, I thought my getting to the gym @ 5am was early.  I go sometimes around 5:30am depending on how our evenings shape up ... 

Is that your normal workout time?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yep....that is AM.

And yep...that's my normal workout time.

Early, huh??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

you think?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to work at a law firm (about 9 years ago) and I was working out at a gym called Good Body's with a trainer named Ramses (who has since won a bunch of local bb awards) ....anyway....he used to make me meet him at 5am.   Which at that time I was living about 45 miles from work and I had to get up and be on the road by 4am.  Which meant I was up at 3:30!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

hey girl.. I got my friend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

I hate her!!!......


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

pm'n ya now!

YEAH!! Your back on track!  I need to get back in the gym! 
I really don't know how you do it girlie.. working out at 5am!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

3:30am is true dedication!!  I applaud you!

So ... what's on the weekend agenda?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

me too me too..shes W I C K E D!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2002)

Weekend...well, let's see.  I know that hubby is going out with his best friend tonight and me and the kiddos are going to probably go swimming and then I promised them I would take them to get ice cream.    Can I have some frozen yogurt??

Tomorrow I'll probably just hang out by the pool and get some much needed sun.  As a matter of fact, I might do that on Sunday too.   In other words...not a whole hell of a lot!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

sshhh - yeah, sneak some yogurt!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey T...

Are you into football?  I'm not really, I'm just glad we finally have another football team.

Did you know my Texans are playing your Cowboys in a scrimage tonight???

I bet the Cowboys win... but it would be so sweet if the Texans kicked butt


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

who are the Texans?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> who are the Texans?


They are the new Houston pro football team.

I think it's kind of a dumb name the Houston TEXANS...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

heya fg! Your doing the same thing I am this weekend!! Getting some sun!  Enjoy sweetie!! (and have some frozen yougart!! )

HEY~ I was SUPPOSE To try out for the Houston Texans Cheerleader squad!!! I was training for it for a YEAR to do it.. then I was SOOOO READY for it.. Looked good, tan ..everything, I worked very hard! The weekend of the tryouts.. That friday morning..woke up super sick from a HUGE SPIDER BITE ON MY FACE!! IT was BIG.. Right by my mouth.. I have a scar! Never seen anything like this before.. I stayed inside for 5 days till it was healed!!! And did not tryout!  
However.. I think that was meant to be.. because those girls have to be sooooo devoted to the team of course..and I would have no time for a life! 

Just thought I would share!!
I HOPE They win.. but I love THE COWBOYS!!! (that was my orginal plan to try out for them)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2002)

NO YOGURT!

And P, the friend stuff could have been relegated to a PM!  BTW, I thought you weren't trying yet....or does hubby not know?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

HOW DID U FIGURE THAT OUT TP??
Sorry!!! next time I will PM It!
Well .. we are not trying.. but I thought I was, Kay..there Its out!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

P, you really do 'talk about it' in the open forums. For those of us that know you it's not that hard to figure out what's going on. Not that there is anything wrong with 'trying' to get pregnant. I wish you the best!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2002)

Hard to figure out?  Are you kidding?  Its like a neon sign.  My ability to deductively reason is rather good, but unnecessary in this instance!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

oh sorry guys.. hope ya'll are not pissed that I was talking about it sooo openly!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Why in the world would we be pissed? Maybe Matt would be though??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

I am Not Trying to get pregnant! 
Just thought I was... 
But Matt and I have talked about everything! 

I am though.. researching about pregnancy...things I need to start doing now..like what to eat/drink.. pills to take, pills not to take, etc.. and he knows all about that!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

HEY Darlin'
Did you lay out by your pool a lot this weekend?
It rained a bunch here in Houston.. Only sun I got was in the tanning beds!! Oh well!
have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey girly...yep, I was out by the pool this weekend....a lot!!
I look like a little lobster, I got so much sun.   Sorry it rained there.

Have a great day yourself.....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Heya!! Sounds like you did get a lot of sun!!!!  Lucky!! I gotta a little red in the tanning bed! LoL!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey FG ~

Did you miss my post about the football teams???  You must've been busy or something


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2002)

I did miss that post Butterfly....but I went back and read it.   
I did not know about those expansion teams!!  

I mostly follow only college ball.....

Who won??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

It was a scrimmage and not a real game, but the Cowboys scored the only touchdown.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh....woo hoo   Go Cowboys.

See how much I know about the NFL??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2002)

Okay peeps, here's the 411:

I am scheduled for my Reanastimosis (sp??) on Sept. 10th.   That's the tubal reversal!!!

I'm really excited!!    Thank you Princess for letting me share that with you.
That is 41 days away...and seeing as how it is already August and I barely knew it snuck up on me...this too shall come as quickly.
Okay....I don't know if I can contain myself but I have to get back to work.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

WHooo Hooo! I am sooo excited for you honey!!!! I am really glad that we are such good friends and I get to share in on all you and your hubbys excitement!  41 days~ your right..that is going to go by super fast!

Have a great day!! (I know you will )


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

FG ... you had your tubes tied and now you're having them untied?  Can that be done?  Mrs.NT had her tubes tied but the doctor said that having that reversed would be difficult ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 6, 2002)

morning FG.  got done at the gym early. 

how are ya doin?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes, I had it done.  I had a ligation.   There are different methods for this type of sterilization.   The one I had was a very simple (the simplest) of the methods and I had to give my post-op reports to my doctor and have an ultrasound to determine how much was removed  and how much was left.   Fortunately, not a lot was taken and it is going to be very simple to put back together.  It's day surgery and I'll be up and around within 2 to 4 days.  What did your wife have done?  Do you know?
Should all be good!!.   Wish me luck!!
Thanks NT


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Good luck babe!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2002)

Awww, you're so sweet TP.

I'm working so hard.   I even have given up my coffee!!!  
I've switched to Decaf.   It's okay really.  I think it's more the taste for me than the caffeine.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm here wishing you luck, too.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

I think the same thing you had done ...  

I hope things go well for you!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Good morning sweetie!!!  How are ya today?
Good girl giving up that caffeine!! 
Chat w/ ya later! have a good one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think the same thing you had done ...



NT, my doctor told me that there is only a certain amount allowable for the reanastamosis.   That's why I had to have the ultrasound to determine that there was enough of the tube left.
It is my understanding that there can be no more than 2 cm. taken out and it also depends on what else what done to the tube.   (Please excuse if I get a little graphic, but you may need to know this at some point.)
You can have the 2 cm taken out and tied off, clamped off or burned off.  A lot of the time, if you don't talk it over with your doctor and specify what you want done, they will literally destroy the tubes and there is no chance for a reanastamosis.  Mine, thanks be to God, were only 2 cm taken out and then clamped off.  It is going to be fairly simple to reconstruct it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks be to God is right sweetie!!  
he was looking out for you And Brad!   
I'm glad its going to be pretty simple to reconstruct!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

How are you feeling today???  I've been thinking about you alot!  I hope everything went well!

What do you think about this...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=141113#post141113


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2002)

I've been thinking about you quite a bit too Butterfly.

I hope you guys get to come up for the Nationals when David is here.   (I replied in that post too).

Hope you're okay sweetie pie.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

That would be awesome!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

We think so too P... we are definitely going to plan on it!  We're not planning to get pregnant til next year, maybe, so I'll have plenty of time to get rid of the baby fat I put on.

How far is Dallas/Love from your house, FG?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dallas/Love Field is only about a 20 minute drive from my house.

I'd be more than happy to pick you guys up at the airport.   I have a nice roomy Sport Trac...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Good Morning T! How are you today? 

That would be a really fun trip! Wonder what the dates are for it? 

have a great day honey!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good morning NT, how are you and Mrs. NT and Ms. NT??

Princess.....I'll find out for sure, but I think I remember David saying something like March!!
Hope you're okay this morning.  I'm doing good.  Didn't sleep well last night and ended up sleeping in this morning, so no gym.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

I am great ... Mrs. NT is fantastic ... and Ms. NT is super


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey honey! I am doing good.. just busy at work! (what else is new)
Sorry you didn't sleep good last night! I took 2 benedryl (sp?) before going to bed at 11:30.. and was OUT COLD till 6:30! 
But I am still sleepy..go figure!
I know its in March! I wonder what weekend?? Matt and I are planning a trip for our 1st anniversary (the 9th).. sooo hopefully its not around that! 
Talk to ya later!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh, I hope it isn't that weekend either or you'll just have to make a stop over in Dallas for a drinky-poo!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Your right! Thats where we can go on Vacation! LoL!! We could stay at a Bed And Breakfast around there!! Are there any small towns near u that are cool?? Where did u guys go for your anni. again??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2002)

We went to Austin for our first anniversary.   I know...I know....Austin?  But that's where we got married and we stayed in the hotel that Brad's parents always stayed in and we love Austin.

There are plenty of cool things to do this way.  You guys could make a road trip out of it:  Fort Worth, Bastrop, Carlsbad, Arlington has Six Flags and Hurricane Harbor.   There are plenty of Bed and Breakfasts around here.   
_I know you were just kidding..._


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

No girl I wasn't kidding at all! We could make a Road trip outta of it!! I love the hill country!  Thats right..u guys went to Austin! DUH!! I knew that! 
 I remember you guys had a lot of fun!  I love Austin!!

I'm gonna have to talk to Matt about all this!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Good Morning honey!! How are you today?!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

hey everyone!!   Princess, how are you this morning honey??

I am good.   Trying very hard to eat well today.  I'm so sick of my body right now I could puke!!!!

_can you tell that I'm a little frustrated?_


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning FG!  

Why the frustration?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey everyone!!   Princess, how are you this morning honey??
> 
> I am good.   Trying very hard to eat well today.  I'm so sick of my body right now I could puke!!!!
> ...




Well, we aren't sick of it!  You haven't even let us (and especially me!) see it in a long time!  Come on now....

(and stop being frustrated, self-pitying or whatever, and just eat clean.  2 weeks of it HARDCORE will get you back on track and you can decide from there how strict you'll need to be.  There are really NO excuses for not eating well if you REALLY want to!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

Well slap me in the face!!.......no really, slap me!!  PLEASE!!

You are so right.  I at least started off pretty good this morning, I guess.  I did have eggs and black coffee this morning.   Half decaf and half caf.   
I really want to get off of the full caffeinated coffee, but I can not seem to make myself go cold turkey.   So for now, it's half and half.  
But you're right -- NO EXCUSES!!!
Thanks TP


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Morning FG!
> 
> Why the frustration?



I don't know!  I just know I want to get pregnant and I know I need to clean some things up before I do.    And I guess I thought I would be where I really wanted to be before I do get pregnant.

That's it.   I'm making some changes right here and right now.  

More saga to come folks.  Stay tuned.  Same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Right here and right now ... no better time than the present!  Like you said, you bring the wuppin' and ....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Thhhhhhwwwwwack! 

Consider yoursefl slapped.  Now can I start the spanking....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

HONEY HONEY HONEY!! Stop feeling sorry for yourself! Cheer up girl! I know you are upset that your not "where you want to be right now before gettting pregnant" ...but really.. you look good..and your HEALTHY..and you need to be healthy to have that precious baby!  Now eat clean~ super clean..like TP said to do and we will be here to help you! Oh and  just take your time on that decaf crap.. until your preggo..then we will whip ya if you still drink it! ..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Now can I start the spanking....



ABSO....FREAKIN....LUTELY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

your tooooo funny girlie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Why the frustration?



PLUS....I haven't had any!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

OH!  That will definalty Frustrate you!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> PLUS....I haven't had any!!



help is on the way





opps ... * giggle *


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

HAven't had any?  Well that's a problem.  Maybe I won't stop with the spanking!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2002)

Definitely don't stop!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

are they making u smile yet sweetie???!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Good MORNING my sweetie pie friend!! (well really its 10pm..thursday night..but since I will not be on till LATE tomorrow..I have the day off...thought I would tell you hi!)
Hope you have a great day girl.. and Have a wonderful weekend! Relax by your pool! 
What are u doing this weekend??
Well take care.. AND SMILE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

hey princess...how are you today sweetie pie?  I hope you are enjoying your day off!!  How in the world did you swing that??

I don't know what I'm doing this weekend.  What about you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I don't know what I'm doing this weekend.  What about you?



Why don't you work on getting some?  And if that won't happen in Texas stop by NY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah!!!  Like you'd be able to give me any???!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

*08/09/02*

I had a really great workout this morning!!!
12 minutes on the StepMill
20 minutes on the Treadmill with 2 minutes walking lunges
10 minutes on Bike, intense level constant 100 RPM

Breakfast:
Black coffee, 1/2 c. oatmeal and fresh fruit
Lunch:
Roasted chicken breast and steamed carrots with water to drink.
Snack:
4 slices of turkey breast and 1 cup of green tea and more water.



So far, off to a good start.  And I brought chicken for snacks and lunch.  I also have turkey and carrots in the fridge for later too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> yeah!!!  Like you'd be able to give me any???!!!?!?!?!



Ouch.  I am hoping that wasn't an impotency comment....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

No....no shot there!!!

I can just see the scenario though:
I come in to NY, you pick me up at the airport, we go back to your place for a "workout".  Your wife comes in to nurse the babies and there we are....."working out" on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

You are a nut.

The gym isn't in my kitchen though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Well where is it?  I might find that environment more "stimulating"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

did you read my journal for today?  Aren't you proud of me?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The gym isn't in my kitchen though.



 ... he types innocently


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

I've got a great cardio room in the basement ...wall to wall mirrors....

And yes, you are doing very well today!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

I've got a great cardio room in the basement ...wall to wall mirrors.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wall to wall mirrors?????

basement????

Can anyone say Silence of the Lambs??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

Can anyone say 'giddee up' ....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Giddee up!

At least NT thought it was funny!  Thanks NT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

I thought it was funny!!!   

I was just commenting....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

funny???  I thought you were being serious TP!  

that's it Fg ... I order you to NY to the 'house of mirrors' ... TP will provide the wuppin' ... and you're bringing the * giggle * ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Nt....I was.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 9, 2002)

TP's has a funhouse in the basement.  

hiya FG good job on the food for the day. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Order?  You order me?

Well....I guess I have to go then.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

hiya dvlmn...how are you doll?  How is the program coming along?  C'mon, give me the goods?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

order is such a strong word ... he he ... maybe if I should have begged!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> order is such a strong word ... he he ... maybe if I should have begged!




no, no....I like it rough


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm not sure how I should respond to such a comment ... 

then we're back at get your sweet a$$ over to said workout place for a sound wuppin'!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> no, no....I like it rough




Exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Have a great weekend girl!  Be prayin for me tomorrow... that's when I'm starting the new diet and leg challenge!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, the leg challenge....I read about that.  
Good luck to you    My money's on you B!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow, thanks for the support!  I'll do my best to live up to your expectations!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

You go Jessica Rabbit!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

I like that name for her!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2002)

Ooooh, gotta go update the journal for today


----------



## Stacey (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey FG! Missed ya today! I am having a great day off. We always get Our Birthdays off.. but mine is sunday.. sooo I took off today since it fell on the weekend! Anyway.. Your diet looked really good today..go girl! I hope you have a great weekend! I am going to the beach either tomorrow or sunday..gotta watch the weather!!!   
Take care doll!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2002)

*08/12/02*

First and Foremost --Happy Belated Birthday Princess....I hope you got to go to the beach!!

Now, I didn't get to go to the gym this morning.  Either I turned off my alarm in mid sleep or I never set it...don't remember.   But I'm going to the gym tonight to make up for it.

I'm having oatmeal and egg whites this morning for breakfast with black coffee.

I brought chicken, sweet potatoes and an apple with me today.  That sounds pretty good, huh??

Gotta get busy.  Going to be a busy day.   I'll log on again later this morning if I get a chance.   

Hope everyone is having a great day so far.   
Oh yeah, pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Sweetie!! Thank you sooo much for the birthday wishes!! I didn't go to the beach..do to a hangover..lol..but we did go to Kemah and sat by the water and ate goooood food 

Good job on bringing healthy food with you to work this morning! 
Have a great day girl.. I will be busy too since I was out on Friday!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

Pics tomorrow ... Woo Hoo!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey FG, Whatsup?  Long time no chat, Things going well I hope!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey RoCk, I know you're not on a lot, but it's good to see you here......

Email me and let's chat!  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

So....where are the pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

They're coming.   JoAnn has to e-mail them to me.  She took them on her digital camera this morning at the gym....

ooooh, which reminds me.  I need to go post for today!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

*08/13/02*

Woke up a little late this morning (5 am), but I got dressed and went to the gym anyway.

I only got in 30 minutes of cardio today.
10 Bike on Cardio level
20 minutes on PreCor Cross Trainer on Gluteal 2 level

Good workout though.  It was intense!!

Breakfast:
Oatmeal and 3 egg whites (hard boiled)
Black coffee


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks beefcake


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Good Morning sweetie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Good morning NT and Princess.
How are you guys this morning?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm okay~ 

Looks like you had a great cardio workout this morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

excellent, and yourself?  How was the weekend?

Princess, only _ok_?  Usually one can tell by the way you write that you're full of energy, but today it's ok ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

NT YOU ARE GOOD!! just not my normal perky self today!! I woke up real cranky cause I didn't get ANY sleep..I just STARED at the clock alllll night~sucks!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey FG! Are you all unpacked yet? We are still eager to see pics of the new place, you know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah pretty much all unpacked.   Still little things aren't in their place....gotta find a place, ya know....LOL

I'll get pics on soon, I promise!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

If I was holding my breath, I'd be dead.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

I like NT, he laughs at my jokes!  I knew SOMEONE would find them funny!  Thanks, Bud!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Your sooooooooooooooo funny TP!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Your sooooooooooooooo funny TP!!!



Look at P being a wiseass!  Getting fiesty in your old age huh?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!     


hahaha TP~~ I am not as old as you my dear! Just kiddin!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

hey...no one told you to hold your breath.   But go ahead, I'll be along soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

he he ... yeah TP, she'll _come_ along soon ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

NT, I have been waiting, but I think she is still afraid of the mirrored basement!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

well FG, TP's been waiting ... you were to bring the a$$ and he'd dool out the whuppin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

You've got it all wrong NT......
YOU bring the ass
I bring the whuppin!!


Now, as far as the mirrored basement is concerned, TP
I'm not afraid of anything with mirrors baby.   For someone who likes not only to watch herself but for others to watch as well...I don't think the "mirrored" anything escapes my pleasure.
You on the other hand....have escaped me....but don't worry baby -- I'll find you!!!   

And you better be ready


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

damn girl!! YOU GO!! 

how are ya this afternoon??!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah.......talk about the smack down!!!
I am good this afternoon, how are you?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

oh I am just lovely! our power just flickered.. I wish it would stay off!! 
  I actually don't have alot to do today!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

woo hoo FG ... you're way TOO much fun!!    I can't believe we missed meeting you crazy Texans on our trip down there last New Years.  I'll be sure to have a plan to meet all of you the next trip ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> woo hoo FG ... you're way TOO much fun!!    I can't believe we missed meeting you crazy Texans on our trip down there last New Years.  I'll be sure to have a plan to meet all of you the next trip ...




DEFINITELY NT, you tell me when!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

I actually thought about this New Years Eve again, but Mrs.NT can't get time off this year as she just changed jobs and is not on the seniors list yet ... but maybe next year sometime.  How much fun would we all have ... all the ladies I chat with from here sound very much like the missus.  I would of course send the State of Texas a warning saying I'm bringing the missus down and I cannot be responsible for any bar she turns upside down.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Woooo  Hoooooo, send her on down daaarlin'......

We'll fix 'er up right!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah.......talk about the smack down!!!



Smackdown nothin'.  You always backaway when the fire gets hot.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

But......you've yet to get hot!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

YA!!!! NT!! We can have some FUN!!!! 

(FG you crack me up )


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

FG ... Princess ... 

Mrs. NT is the ultimate party animal ... wind'er up and let the fun begin.  Most times I just follow behind because she can get wild.  But she has been known to take a little while to warm up and that's where I come in.  As soon as I enter said party place, the party will begin - even if we're the only two there.  OK ... now I have to start looking at a plan - seriously!  I'm wondering if we could slide in for a whirlwind Friday on our way to Hedo next year.  What an interesting thought.  But for sure I'd take not responsibility for Mrs.NT party state of mind ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes, NT -- it is an intersting thought....you will have let us know!!


Woo Hoooo......party, party, party, party!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

I will see if something can be worked out.  Is there anywhere to rip it up on a thursday/friday?  In all seriousness, I think we might be able to make a stop for a Thursday for sure ... maybe a Friday as well and that would be an all nighter because I'm sure we'd leave early in the morning to get to Hedo early.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY!!

She sounds like a blast NT!! Bring her on!!! I think FG and I can hang!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM? FG??? What do u thinK?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Right on sista!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

wow ... now the countdown just got a bit more exciting!  How much fun will we have??  

Are you two in close proximity to each other?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

well NT we are about 4 hours away I think? I am in houston and shes in Dallas!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

But that's not far for a party is it P???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

maybe we could all meet in Austin????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Speaking of which Princess...the hubby and I are going to be there probably in November for a game at UT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

NT....what happened to your buddy?

Who got burned playing with matches this time????


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Need I recite the countless times you have apologized, back down or disappeared my dear....just when it got, shall we say, interesting.  I think you can check P's journal, butterflys journal....you have been the elusive one....

(and where are the pics???)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Okay, okay......
damn I knew I was about to get bitten by you....
I'll admit, I have been busy and had to actually do some work, but backing down I do not.   And the only apologies have been when I pm'd you and told you "you knew I was only joking."  Actually, that really wasn't apologies.....

Pics?  JoAnn got busy and couldn't download them and email to me.  She is going to do it tonight and I'll have them in the ;morning for sure.   Tough when you have to wait on someone else.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

hey girl your right.. 4 hrs is not bad to PARTY! We could meet half way though!! Cool you guys are going to be in Austin (now that is half way..and an awesome city).. COOL!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Austin... when???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

We don't know yet girlie!! But ya gotta come!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

We could party on 6th street!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 6th STREET BABY!! 

~ oh. .I have never been there..haha..but heard its a blast!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Maybe we could ask Jenna or Laura for the best spots


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey good morning NT....how are you this morning?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Morning sweetie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

*08/14/02*

Hey everybody.....how are 'ya?  

No workout this morning.  I woke up at 4:20 when my alarm went off with a blinding headache, so I went back to sleep.

Still have a little of it but it is going away, I took some Tylenol.  I plan to go do my leg workout this afternoon after work.

Breakfast:  Black coffee, three egg whites and one whole egg, scrambled and one slice of whole wheat bread.

Lunch: grilled lemon pepper chicken and zucchini and water to drink

Meal 3:  apple and one tblspn pb and water

Meal 4:  one can chicken breast and water to drink.

Meal 5:  I think we are either going to have tilapia tonight for dinner or chicken salads.  Hubby still isn't feeling good.

Oh yeah, I only have one pic from yesterday, the rest didn't come out so well....too blurry; so I'll post it in a minute.   I have to go resize it.  We are going to take more tomorrow and I'll post those too.

Hope everyone is okay.    Princess, how are you this morning babe?  For some reason, I have thought about you all morning long....what's up?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey darlin' .. really you have thought about Me all morning.. how sweet!!  I am doing great! Thanks for asking! I hope your headache goes away soon! We really need to meet up soon to hang out!! 
Have a wonderful day ( I gotta go copy this big fat loan to send out)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

We are still planning on Dallas in March for the Nationals...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

Okay, dvlmn is working on  a side by side pic for me.  As soon as he is done and I have it back, I'll post it.

Dvlmn, I sent you an email and a pm doll face.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

can't wait to see the improvement you've made!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

the only improvements I can see is that my legs are bigger and my triceps are more defined and my abs are more defined.   

Although, the pic isn't really a good one.


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Although, the pic isn't really a good one.



Is it even possible to have anything other than a really good pic of you?  All I have ever seen are REALLY GOOD PICS of you!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Damn girl! Your alarm goes off at 4:20? And I thought I was crazy with my alarm going off at 4:30!! Do you watch any TV while you are getting ready? I watch Early Today on NBC, it's live from New York and it's so funny to see all these people so groggy on air!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't have any "getting ready" time really MissL.
My alarm goes off, I go into the bathroom, strip off my shirt that I slept in, put my hair in a pony tail, put on my workout gear, grab my bags and out the door I go.    I'm usually out of the house within 10 minutes of getting up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

RoCk.....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh, I'm awake for about 30 minutes from the time I get up to the time I leave the house. I'm not one of those people that can work out on an empty stomach, so I usually eat, catch up on the news, and then check out the IM boards for a few minutes. It's like my little ritual.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I don't have any "getting ready" time really MissL.
> My alarm goes off, I go into the bathroom, strip off my shirt that I slept in, put my hair in a pony tail, put on my workout gear, grab my bags and out the door I go.    I'm usually out of the house within 10 minutes of getting up.




And here I figured you for sleeping naked....oh well...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Damn girl! Your alarm goes off at 4:20? And I thought I was crazy with my alarm going off at 4:30!! Do you watch any TV while you are getting ready? I watch Early Today on NBC, it's live from New York and it's so funny to see all these people so groggy on air!



Sorry sis, I am not up THAT early, you won't catch me on TV then.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey FG! I am sure your pic looks FABULOUS!!!  Sounds like you are getting really Defined! GO YOU! I still can't see how you and Miss Ledix get up sooo early! Your in bed early though right??!! How far away is your gym from your new home?? What about u miss L??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

TP, why would you ben on TV at any time? 

P, the gym is about a 15 minute drive from my place. I go straight from there to work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> And here I figured you for sleeping naked....oh well...




sometimes I do!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

even since I moved, I only live about 10 minutes from my gym.   Before I moved, I could get to the gym from my house in about 6 minutes.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

oh thats cool Miss L! Mine is like 10 minutes.. but I love working out at my apartment gym, just a little walk past the pool and I'm there! (thats what I have been doing A LOT lately!!)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Thats great FG!! I was hoping you didn't move to far away


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

*okay, no more waiting*

As soon as dvlmn gets that stuff done I'll load the side by side.

But until then....here's the new pic.   I still have some work to do on my abs, but it's really not that bad, right???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

Looking good!

I'd like to see the before pic so I can see the change in the triceps and abs!  You look as though the goals you have set out are coming to past.  

You are looking ... yummy ... I mean very fit.  I think a smile would have nice ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Doing great!  Keep it up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks TP...that really means a lot coming from you.

I appreciate that!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Girl you look great!! I can tell a difference in your legs and your arms without even looking at the before pic!! GOOD JOB SISTA!!
Love the suit too!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

WATCH OUT!!!  HOTTIE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thanks TP...that really means a lot coming from you.
> 
> I appreciate that!!



Quite welcome!  So when do I get the pics of you sleeping nude?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys are all too kind!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Quite welcome!  So when do I get the pics of you sleeping nude?



hahaha....who do you think I am?  Fade?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Like the pic...love the suit, keep up the good work! And please try to smile sometime!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi T!!!!! 

Looking uhm.... hot!!!!!!!!  

I  got some news for you in my diary.. well you and anyone else intersted  

So glad to see you are sticking with your goals! You are definately a committed girl! Your hard work and dedication are really showing and that's awesome!!!!  keep it up.. the work outs he he.


----------



## Fade (Aug 14, 2002)

What???  TP, you want nude pics of me???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Um, no, not really!


----------



## Fade (Aug 14, 2002)

Whew!!!  I was starting to think you and PB were in kuhoots


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2002)

*08/15/02*

Woke up 4:20 this morning, got dressed, grabbed bags and went to the gym.

Today was cardio only
20 minutes on treadmill with 2 of those minutes being walking lunges 
20 minutes on Stationary Bike on Cardio level (approx. 100 rpm constant)

*Breakfast:*
1 carton of Egg Beaters and black coffee
*9:00 am:*  1/2 cup oatmeal and water
*11:00 am:* EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry Shake
*12:00 noon:* Turkey sandwich on whole wheat with lettuce and tomato (NO cheese) with water to drink
*2:00:*  I'm having one more 16.9 oz bottle of water and then I'm having my can of chicken breast and carrots with more water for my next meal.
*3:00:*  can of chicken breast and water.  No carrots.  I just could not do it once I ate my chicken.

Don't know what I'm having for dinner tonight.  I'm sure it will either be chicken or fish.  It will be good though.   I know that for sure!!!



We took more pics this morning, so I'll have those later for your viewing pleasure or _displeasure_


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

GOOD MORNING GIRL!! I JUST GOT TO FREAKING WORK!!! I left my house EARLY because It was HORRIBLE Weather..pouring rain!! And IT took me 2 Fuqin Hours to go 17 MILES!!! now that will just piss u off!! lol!! 

How are you today? Can't wait for pictures!!  have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh my gosh P....two hours.

We had massive rain here yesterday.  I guess it headed your way, huh?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

hey girl!!
Ya..That rain is here and Its BAD and ITS not Stopping!! SUX! I wanna go home and sleep!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

whatcha doing chick?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Great lunch.. sounds yuuuummmmy!  
Is that EAS shake the one w/ just 2 carbs?? (thats my fave.)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yes it is....yuuummmyyy is right.

How are you this afternoon?   Still busy?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

I love those drinks!!

NO I AM NOT BUSY AT ALL!! ITS SOOOOOOOOOO WEIRD!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2002)

How do you mean?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

I heard godsmack yesterday... the music was good, don't care for the name of the band though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh......LOL @ butterfly.

Yeah, it is kind of an awful name isn't it???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

HECK YA~ That name is bad!! 

Have a great night FG & Butterfly!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Hiya FitBabe...long time no chat 

Looks like you are still kick`n ass though 

Whats wrong with the name godsmack?? I workout to them quite often


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Nothing's wrong with the band.   I just don't like their music and I have a CD that I won along with some others.   I was asking if anyone liked them, I would send them the CD.   You  want it?

Yeah, long time no chat.....you NEED to come in here more often babe.   thanks for the compliment though.   I'm trying to kick ass!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry ...you`ll be top on my list from now on   

Thanks for the offer too, but I have both the cd`s


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

*08/16/02*

Great workout this morning!!

*CHEST:*
Pec Deck -- 
25#, 12 reps
25#, 10 reps
25#, 8 reps
25#, 6 reps

Incline Press --
10#, 12 reps
10#, 12 reps

*SHOULDERS:*
Military Press--
10#, 12 reps
10#, 10 reps
15#, 8 reps
15#, 6 reps

Upright Row --
10#, 12 reps
10#, 12 reps

*BACK:*
Seated Row -- 
50#, 12 reps
50#, 10 reps
45#, 8 reps
45#, 6 reps

Lat Pull Down --
40#, 12 reps
40#, 12 reps

*TRICEPS:*
Tricep Pushdowns --
40#, 12 reps
40#, 10 reps
45#, 8 reps
45#, 6 reps

Bench Dips --
2 sets, 12 reps

*BICEPS:*
Concentration Curls --
12.5#, 12 reps
12.5#, 10 reps
12.5#, 8 reps
12.5#, 6 reps

Hammer Curls --
2 sets, 10#, 12 reps

*Breakfast*
1 cup Decaf black coffee and 1 carton of Egg Beaters
*Meal 2*
EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry Shake and a bottle of water
*Meal 3*
Mix of black beans, diced chicken breast,lettuce and hot sauce...MMMMM GOOD!!!   Oh yeah, water to drink
*Meal 4*
steamed zucchini and baby squash left over from the other night's dinner -- water to drink.

Ooooohh, my belly!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Good Morning sweetie! WOW Great workout this morning!! 
Whatcha doing this weekend?
Have a great day!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi P...how you going??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

HI KUSO! I am great! How are you? You never come in chat in my journal either!! Are you to good for me? HA! I am kidding sweetie!! Hope your great!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

Morning FG!

OK ladies, it appears my workouts are going to have to pick up a bit.  Man, when you say you're kicking ass FG, you mean it.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HI KUSO! I am great! How are you? You never come in chat in my journal either!! Are you to good for me? HA! I am kidding sweetie!! Hope your great!



Sorry babe....been VERY busy, but will try to get around a little more


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

I was just messin with ya Kuso!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Yep,,,,kickin' names and takin' ass!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

HUH?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Yep,,,,kickin' names and takin' ass!!!



and next in line ------------> NT, yeah!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Yep,,,,kickin' names and takin' ass!!!



LMAO


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Heya FG~ Whats going on this afternoon with you chick??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Just doing a lot of filing and eating my zucchini and squash right now.

Waz up wich'u


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

ooohhhh, gotta go post that huh?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Just entering some loans on my computer! FUN!  I feel crappy today..like my sinuses~ I think I have sneezed 100 times today!! Can't wait to go home and take a nap!!  

What are u doing this weekend??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

Cory and I have been sneezing alot too... I think it's this bad weather!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Really girl!! I think its the weather too! My head feels sooo heavy, and my eyes are watery, nose running like crazy.. etc..etc..and my dang throat hurts!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh honey, I'm going home to take a nap too....I haven't been able to keep anything down today.   

_oooo, sorry about that detail._


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

My poor, poor friends... all sick 

You guys better take care of yourselves this weekend!  Get your honey's to pamper you


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> My poor, poor friends... all sick
> 
> You guys better take care of yourselves this weekend!  Get your honey's to pamper you



and if they won't do it I happen to know this unemployed hunk of a man who would cater to your every need..  

Hey Butterfly which Godsmack album is that?? If it's a year or two old song number two.. I play that one when I'm pissed at my Ex!!!he he

Hi y'all...  I'm off to do some shopping for PB's big day with Carter 

XXX


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey PB.....how are ya honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

My honey better pamper me.  I've pampered his sick @** for the past 9 days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

All I heard was:  make me some soup, can I have a sandwich, will you go get me some medicine, take your clothes off


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey FG!! Why do u feel bad sweetie! I am sorry.. that sucks!!! I hope ya feel better too!! 
I wish my honey could take care of me.. not this time though..hes at work.. gets home at 10:30 tonight..then hes going to bed because him and his brother and a friend gotta leave at 3:30 AM (Dumbbuts) to go fishing!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

FG your tooo funny!! They do say that huh.. "take your clothes off"  ~~ EVEN WHEN THEY Are sick!! Not me.. I am like GET AWAY FROM ME!!!  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know.....since last night I've been in the bathroom after eating EVERYTHING.

Today, the same thing....eat, lose it, eat, lose it....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

hey, I'm outta here peeps...you guys have a great weekend?  P, I hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey honey!! You have a great weekend too!! And I hope you feel better too sweetie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

*08/19/02*

Great leg workout this morning.   

*Quads*
Leg Press:
50#, 12 reps
60#, 10 reps
60#, 8 reps
65#, 6 reps

Leg Extension:
40#, 12 reps
40#, 12 reps

*Hamstrings*
Ham Curls:
40#, 12 reps
40#, 10 reps
40#, 8 reps
40#, 6 reps

*Calves*
Rotator Calf:
50#, 12 reps
50#, 10 reps
60#, 8 reps
60#, 6 reps

Standing Calf Raises:
2 sets, 12 reps

*Abs:*
Crunches:
12 reps
10 reps
8 reps
6 reps

Hip Thrusts:
2 sets, 12 reps

*Breakfast:*
2 egg whites and one whole egg scrambled and 1 slice of whole wheat bread with natty pb on it and coffee
*Mid morning meal:*
No mid morning meal, I was stuck in an insurance enrollment meeting and I didn't get to get away to have it.  Lunch is soon, thanks be to God.
*Lunch:*
1 1/2 tuna sandwhich on ww bread, raw baby carrots and water to drink.
*Mid Afternoon meal (2:30):*
EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry shake and more water.
*Meal 5:*
About 3 ounces of grilled chicken (pre-made last night) with water.



I'm feeling really good about this week.  I have grilled chicken, tuna fish and my EAS Shakes for the day.

Hey, BTW, how is everyone this morning?   I hope everyone is doing really good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Sounds like another good workout....glad your are feeling better!  Have a good weekend?  Take your clothes off?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

hahahaha

Yes I had a good weekend and yes, I took my clothes off!!   A couple of times!!  Even in the pool!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow ... so, you're taking your clothes off ... you sound like you're ready to a party with us!    You'd fit right in!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hahahaha
> 
> Yes I had a good weekend and yes, I took my clothes off!!   A couple of times!!  Even in the pool!!



Wish I were your neighbor....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

I wish you were too!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

aren't you going to give us any more details on the pool party?


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning...and good nite all


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey FG! How are ya today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Pool party NT?  Well, there were only two people there, myself and the hubby.    It was good though!!  Not much of a pool party though.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

Gotcha!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Sounds like a pool party to me!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

Sweet!! Skinny dipping at Fitgirl's place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Now how did some harmless swimming with no top on, evolve into the IM pool party at my place??

_Oh well, no shirt, no shoes....of course you can have service_


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll be right over.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

c'mon baby!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

All right, but I don't have a bathing suit....hope you don't mind!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Can I come toooo????


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Of course P, you're always invited....just as long as you obey the no bathing suit rule!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2002)

I think you need to smile on your new picture. I think we all need a redo of your new pic. 

I'm bacckkkk. Well for a week, then gone for a week again. But then I'll be here til the end of october when I move to San Diego for good. 

Hope everybody had an awesome weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

*08/20/02*

Had to sleep in this morning, but I'm doing my cardio this afternoon after work.

*Breakfast:*
1 carton of egg beaters and a half of a bagel and black coffee.
*Meal 2 10:15*
EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry shake and a bottle of water
*Lunch:*
Sweet potato with chicken on top of it and another bottle of water.
*Meal 4:*
Tuna fish sandwich on Nature's Own Whole Wheat bread. Water to drink.  hey, I like that Nature's Own bread, it's good.  Who is it that eats that?  MissL?



I have some chicken and turkey and a sweet potato for lunch today.  Of course I won't eat all of that, I'll save some for snacks, but that's what I brought.  I also have some tuna from yesterday and my EAS shakes.

Hope everyone is doing great this fine Tuesday.  
Talk to you more later.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

half a bagel?  back to real life I see???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

well....it was a whole wheat bagel.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

I've been very, very, very, very good lately and I really didn't think that one half of a ww bagel was going to hurt me, did it?

*I'LL HAVE NO MORE*

 do i get a spankin'?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

You always deserve a spanking!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

You know I do these things just so I can get one??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

TP~ I really don't understand whats sooooo wrong with HALF of a WHOLE WHEAT bagel????? I always eat them, and I am making progress... and ITs only HALF????~!

Good morning fitgirl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey P.  How are you today?  I'm good, at lunch and I brought my lunch so I'm sitting here just browsing the forum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TP~ I really don't understand whats sooooo wrong with HALF of a WHOLE WHEAT bagel????? I always eat them, and I am making progress... and ITs only HALF????~!
> 
> Good morning fitgirl!!



P -- was this rhetorical or do you REALLY want to know?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 20, 2002)

it's still morning here. so I can say Good Morning FG


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Me too Fitgirl~ I am sitting her browsing too while eating! 

Actaully TP~ I really don't think HALF a WW Bagel is a big deal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

hey devil......how are you sweetie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 20, 2002)

Doing alright, finally getting things squared away for my move. Even got my gym membership down in San Diego while I was down there last week.  

Golds was running a special so figured this way at least one thing is already taken care of for my move. 

How have ya been?  Did ya get my email?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

yep, I got your email....I need to email you back or pm you.  I will soon.  
Glad you got at least your Gold's membership.....go kick some butt over there now!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TP~ I really don't understand whats sooooo wrong with HALF of a WHOLE WHEAT bagel????? I always eat them, and I am making progress... and ITs only HALF????~!



Okay, since you pushed....

First, to anwser what is "wrong" with it is ENTIRELY depend on (1) the person and (2) the person's goals.

Do you not know people who eat whatever they want and NEVER gain weight (your husband).  Indeed, there are people who thrive on big macs and fries and continue to grow muscle and stay lean.  So, I am not in your journal saying you shouldn't eat WW bagels.

Second, it depends on goals.  I am virtually certain that FG can maintain her current physique and have the occassional, bagel.  Hell, it wouldn't even have to be whole wheat.  So can most of us.  I can maintain a 15% bF and have the occassional beer, glass of wine, bagel, etc.  However, if I want to MAINTAIN a less than 10% BF than well.... no f-ing way.  I have to be clean, ALL the time.

So my comment was on the assumption that FG is seeking to improve....which I believe she is.

Now, about the bagel itself.  P, you MUST be aware that most  WW bagels are not made only from WW flour.  In addition, most are cooked with oil.  In additio, most are loaded with sugar.  

So, I believe that you can have the occassional bagel.  And possibly even progress.  I believe that you would make faster progress if you didn't (but thats a different story) I also believe that FG will NOT make the gains she desires slipping in the occassional half bagel.  Its a lifestyle choice.  When I am looking to stay at around 15% I always allow myself indulgences.

That about sums it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

You are so right TP.   I thought I was making a good choice by choosing the ww over the chocolate chip bagel or the foccacia bagel or the raisin bagel.   At all -- I was making the wrong choice -- period.

You are right, I do want to improve  and I shouldn't have had it.  I know now and will not have it anymore.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

Girls, TP is right....unfortunatly 

BUT they don't put SUGAR in the bagels, the carbs easily TURN to sugar in your body.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

Changing my sig for this very reason....

_just to remind me_


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Your soooo right TP! I love Stirring up shit with you!! Thanks for pointing all of that out to me.. guess I need to just see it in writing everyonce in a while!  Your Right FG does not need it!~But I can have it on occasion.. since I am just trying to Maintain my weight..and never want to compete or anything!! I know they are not good.. Just forgot why FG should not have them! 
Your a really smart guy, ya know!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Girls, TP is right....unfortunatly
> 
> BUT they don't put SUGAR in the bagels, the carbs easily TURN to sugar in your body.....




Les, problem with me being right?  Or just wish you could have the bagel?   

BTW, most bagels (which is what I said) DO have sugar added ... I am talking about the ones you buy in a bagel store....and the balance of the carbs turn easily as well!  (Why do you think they taste so damn good!)

P -- any time you want to bring it on baby!  And we are still waiting for you in the pool!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

So, how's the weather!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Okay TP! But I gotta take my bikkini.. PER MY HUSBAND.. sorry babe!  Can I still come now????

Most of the time, the bagels that I buy are in a bag..prepackaged...not good either.. I know!~ NOW on Fridays.. I do get the ones from the bagel thing at Randalls! YUMMMMY!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

Ask FG, its her party, I think its no bathing suits allowed....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm in total agreement with TP.....

Here is the poster of rules at my place:

NO DIVING -- 'CAUSE THERE'S NO DIVING BOARD
NO RUNNING -- 'CAUSE IT JUST ISN'T SAFE
NO BEER CANS -- 'CAUSE BEER SUCKS OUT OF A CAN. BOTTLES ONLY
NO SUITS -- INKS AND DYES TEND TO POLLUTE THE CLEAR, PH BALANCED POOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm in total agreement with TP.....
> 
> Here is the poster of rules at my place:
> ...



That's our reason for no suits in the hottub ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

your tooo funny fg!!! 
YOUR RIGHT ~ Bottles are way better than cans.. I would never drink a beer outta a can! That should be a crime! 

OKAY.. no Suit it is!! (like it covered much in the first place!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

Matt will love it ... nothing like swimming in the buff!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

awww Man..does he HAVE to come???? LoL!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

well ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ok, he can stay home!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi FG, lots of interesting stuff in here today.

Re: the ww bread, if I had to buy ww bread in a regular grocery sotre, I would buy Nature's Own. But since I have the option of a Farmer's Market or a Whole Foods store that has all natural, freshly made bread, I would get that instead. Actually, I do not buy bread on a regular basis. 

How's that for a long winded answer....?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

I actually remembered that you were the one that liked the Nature's Own.  (See my journal/food entries.)  That's all I've been buying lately.  I have to keep bread in the house because of hubby and kids.  They have this affinity for grilled cheese and turkey sandwiches.   I guess the good part about that is that I grill them on my George Foreman grill and NEVER use butter or anything like that.   Oh except if on occassion I eat a grilled turkey sandwich, then I use that Benecol spread (because of the cholesterol)

Anyway....how's that for a long winded reply...?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

*08/21/02*

No workout this morning.  I could not sleep last night and there was no way I was getting up at 4:15 to go to the gym.  

I don't know why I haven't been sleeping well lately, but it seems every single night I'm up two or three times, tossing and turning.  It's awful and making me exhausted.   Not to mention my poor husband who can't sleep with all the racket I'm making on my side of the bed.

Anywho.....

*Breakfast:*
black coffee and 1 cup of oatmeal
_Is that all?_
Yep, that's all!!   I have oatmeal, cereal and bagels in my office kitchen.  So I opted for the better of the three.  I'm sure I'll have my EAS shake soon and I'll have to go get a salad or something for lunch.
*Meal 2:*
EAS AdvantEdge Chocolate Shake and water
*Meal 3:*
Chicken Breast strips with zucchini, celery, broccoli and carrots in it, steamed.   Water to drink.



I didn't do very well preparing my meals last night for today.  Oh well.

I HOPE EVERYONE IS OKAY TODAY


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Morning sweets!  Sorry you were tossing & turning last night! I am just the opposite.. Matt tosses and turns..wakes up itching and bitchin' (seriously.... his thyroid problem makes his skin itch..VERY annoying..poor guy can't sleep..then it wakes me up)

Anyway.. HEY have u tried Whataburgers Grilled Chicken Salads?? They are yummy.. and u can go to whataburger.com and get the nutrition..but I think its in my journal too..on Monday I had one! They are good girl! (pssst...and cheap)

HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh, thanks for the info Stac.....I appreciate that.
There is this Chinese place over here by my office though that makes chicken breast strips with zucchini, celery, carrots and squash and they steam it if you ask.    It's really, really good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Your welcome sweetie!
OH WOW that chinese place sounds YUMMY! The one by me is kinda like that too! Sounds MUCH better than fast food


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey where r u girl??
hows your afternoon going?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm here doll.   It sure seems like this site is slow today, huh?  Either that or no one wants to talk to me.....LOL

I'm just trying to take care of some stuff that's been put on a back burner -- now that I have time, I'm working on following up on some stuff.

How are you!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

hi there, sorry to hear about your not sleepin.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey girl!! I know this site is really slow today! I am not that busy! SOOO Ready to go home~ Change clothes and go to the gym!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

I thought the board was really slow yesterday but today it's worse  

What are people doing?  Working or something???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

I was working earlier but I've still managed to get on and say hey once in a while......


Hey B!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey FG!!

Do you know if anyone got the dates for that comp. in Dallas in March, yet?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

ya I guess people do actually work or something??!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

work?  why would people need to do that. 

I just have probs getting online right now. Only one of the 4 places I spend time during the day has access for me to use.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

well that just stinks sweetie!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

This will settle down the beginning of Sept. And I'll know what the plan is for the move to San Diego by then to. 

Right now it's looking pretty good for me to get a place right away.   Just not sure about the full time job yet. My side job is already working on a contract for me to work remotely for them


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Sounds like your going to be in good shape sweetie!! thats great your side job is already working on a contract for ya!! COOL!!! I am soooo happy for you!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

Plus I got my new gym membership for down there taken care of already.  So there will be no excuses when I get there to not work out. 

Yeah they really like the work I do for them and he said he definately doesn't want to lose that.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have to keep bread in the house because of hubby and kids.  They have this affinity for grilled cheese and turkey sandwiches.



I have to give you props here, right here:  for being able to be around bread and what-not and not totally eat it all, all the time! I remember when dinner at my place would be grilled cheese sandwhich and fishsticks...or fishsticks and mac and cheese...or chicken nuggets and french fries...but I swear the first year I was married we went out to Mexican food at least three days a week. At least!! Now I can barely stand those places...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

Miss L. you seem to have liked fishsticks.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

dvlmn, I loved those! And mac and cheese! And mexican food! No wonder I was about twenty pounds heavier back in those days!

I've read your posts today, glad to see you are doing well and that things will settle down for you soon.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks Miss L. Things are finally settling down again. And now I'm back to controlling things again. 

I agree with the mexican food. That's one of my favorite types.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

I haven't heard about the dates for March yet.   It is NPC right?
I'll see if I can find anything on the web site.

I'm glad you will get into a place rather quickly dvl, I hope you settle in quick too.  Things are looking up for you, huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay, here's what I saw on the NPC Site.

NPC 2002 Nationals are here in Dallas on November 22-23.
Call 212-289-5033 or 404-876-4467 for information and ticketing.

I may have the federation wrong for March.   But if it is NPC, it would be hard for me to believe that they are here in November and then here in March too.

Anyway.....I'll see what else I can find.  Anyone wanna come in November?  Butterfly, Fade, Princess??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm guessing I was wrong!!  Must be IFBB.   Here's the calendar, It is March -- over my anniversary date, close to yours Princess!!

www.ifbb.com


click on calendar of events


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmmm??? something to think about girl!! Thanks for looking that up for us!!


ALSO... Stop talking about MEXICAN food in here..thats my weakness!!! 
LoL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Ahhhh, sorry -- I just looked at that link again and the IFBB Pro comp here in Dallas is MAY not MARCH.

I apparently need more coffee!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Are you sure you should keep that line under your name?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Oh....ha ha ha....
Very funny mutha*(*&&@%@#(


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 22, 2002)

gmorning fg


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi dvl....how are you sweetie?

TP -- you do know that was just a joke right??  I didn't mean that mean or anything.

I don't even remember what movie that line is from!!??!?!?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Check this one out too you Houstonians

http://www.musclemania.com/events/texas.htm


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Is this the calendar you are looking at... http://www.ifbb.com/events/2002ifbbprocalendar.html


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

yep,that's the one for IFBB.....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

ok, then we'll plan for Dallas in May...

and I think we'll definitely make it to the Musclemania in Nov.  We've never been to a competition so it'll be interesting!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

it really is fun.   I went to one about 5 or 6 years ago here in Dallas.   I met Ron Coleman, Flex Wheeler and Vickie Gates


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd love to come to MuscleMania in November.....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

OhMy gosh.. that would be a blast FG!!! We could meet up here in November! I have never been to a comp. either and really want to go to one!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

I might see if I can swing that!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Cool! What weekend is it?  ~~ Maybe it will be the one that Matts in Missouri!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Got it.. November 2nd~ coooool!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Is that the weekend he'll be gone?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

That would be great if you can make it FG!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

I might try to come down that weekend.    Houston isn't that far -- who's putting me up and can you have a tuna sandwich with egg whites ready for me when I get there?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't know?? I gotta ask him! I think deer season in Missouri starts the 2nd weekend of november (just our luck) but even if hes here in town.. I STILL wanna go!!!! Ya know you can stay w/ me or Butterfly! (psssst...shes got a huge/ fun looking house...maybe we can have like a slumber party there..lol)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Oh that would be so fun

(psssst, don't tell her we're already planning to send the guys away and the girls are gonna go play.)
"huge/fun looking house, huh?
Alright!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

COOOOOOL!!!! Okay ... I won't tell her...haha.. we will just suprise her at her doorstep!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey... you two talking about me behind my back 

I might be able to ditch the kids that weekend but fade will be around for sure.  He can go out with us and be our bodyguard   He really can be alot of fun!!!

Wow!  That only gives me two months to get the house ready... course some would say it looks fine but you know how we women are with the decorating thing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Girlfriend don't even worry about "decorating".   I still don't know when or how I wanna "decorate."

Hey, if we really wanna plan on that happening, I can make it work.    Stacey, will Matt wanna join us?  I need to know if I'm going to be a fifth wheel or not?  I don't want to be the only one not "partying" in the dark.......catch my drift?

That would be so much fun!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

I just talked to fade and we're in!

Not sure if it looks fun but we'll definitely have fun... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=56207

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=56208


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Butterfly.. please don't worry about decorating your house, it looks fabulous already!!  And what if we don't even Meet there, ya know, and end up meeting at the comp..then you would have done it all for nothing! 

That will be cool if Fade is our bodyguard! 
FG~ you can be My date, kay..unless u wanna bring your husband??? But Matt hates bodybuilding, and all that stuff..soo I know he will have NO interest in this! He even thinks I have imaginary friends..because I talk about you and butterfly allll the time~ that nut!

SOoooo I will be single too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Imaginary friends.....

Oh.....I'm ROFLMAO

Okay -- I'll be your date!!   

We are on......I think I'll drive up that Friday after work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Oh, you think we should go ahead and order tickets now???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

OMG, P!!!  That is too funny, imaginary friends!!!

I gotta go get Cory so I'll have to get my tickets tonight or tomorrow.  But that's a good idea to get them now!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay..so we are really doing this!! COOL!!
YEAH!

Yep...he thinks I am a nerd w/ imaginary friends..  Sometimes I will be talking to Matt, and Say "ya Butterflys house is so pretty" OR REMEMBER B when u sent me your wedding photo like in JANUARY sooo I could get my picture by a tree,.. I was like "my friend Butterfly took this cool picture by a tree.. *and Matt stops me.. and says WHO??? Stacey...Who is butterfly..and I will be like you know ANN..hello.. he thinks I am STRANGE!!!!!
OR I will be like My friend Fitgirl and her husband went to this neat place for their anniversary, and I really think we should go there next year..and hes like "FITGIRL" Stacey, what do u do while your at work, or when I am at work andyour at home" He really thinks I am insane!! LoL!!  That goober!!! 

I wonder how much tickets are??? Oh crap, (you guys..its like 9:30pm..and hes gonna be home in an hour, and I am hot and sweaty from working out..gotta go take a shower..like ya'll care your not online...so really I am sitting here talking to myself...can ya tell I AM BORED??? HA!  Anyway.. he wants brownies, awww temptations..I will make them, I CAN RESIST!  ..pssst..maybe..but don't tell TP if I lick the spoon! Hey a girls gotta have her chocolate every now and then, ya know! 

I AM SHUTTING UP NOW~ Talk to you all tomorrow... Hope ya get a KICK outta my post and smile chicks, Its almost THE WEEKEND!

Happy FRIDAY!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2002)

Good morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

Happy Friday to each and every one of my "imaginary' friends!! 
LOL

I will call and order my ticket today.  This is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

*08/23/02*

Woo Hoo Happy Friday!!!

Great Leg workout this morning


*Quads*
Leg Press:
50#, 12 reps
60#, 10 reps
60#, 8 reps
65#, 6 reps
70#, 12 reps
70#, 12 reps

*Hamstrings*
Ham Curls:
40#, 12 reps
40#, 10 reps
40#, 8 reps
40#, 6 reps

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts:
35#, 12 reps
35#, 12 reps

*Calves*
Rotator Calf:
50#, 12 reps
50#, 10 reps
60#, 8 reps
60#, 6 reps
70#, 12 reps
70#, 12 reps


*Abs:*
Crunches:
12 reps
10 reps
8 reps
6 reps

Hip Thrusts:
2 sets, 12 reps


7:00 -- Myoplex Lite Chocolate Shake with one scoop of pb and mixed with water.
11:30 -- Grilled chicken salad with water
3:00 -- 2 ounces of grilled chicken and about 15 baby carrots and about 2 glasses of water to drink.

I have one of the new Texas Pecan Pie Bars from Labrada.   I want to try it for my mid afternoon meal.   Anyone had one yet and do you like it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, looks like a great leg workout. good job.  

happy friday to you to.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey my imaginary friend! HAPPY FRIDAY! (sorry about that long post I did there last night..I was bored..and very long winded! )

AWESOME LEG WORKOUT!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

Morning ladies!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

hey B -- how are you today?  All is good here, just a little bored as we do not have much work.

Oh well....gives me a chance to work on planning my meals and workouts for next week, huh?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

That's a good idea, FG!

Did you get your ticket yet?  Do they have assigned seating at these things?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

I have not gotten my ticket yet, have you?
I don't know about assigned seating -- would be cool if we could all sit together.   I wonder if you have to buy them all at the same time to get that?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I'll find out about the tickets.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

Everyone has to buy a ticket, you can buy them at the door, and the seats are first come first served.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

So what do you think we should do?  Should someone reserve them all at once (on a credit card) or should we all just buy them at the door?

Doesn't matter to me either way.
I just think it would suck if we all didn't get to sit together!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I was just told that these tickets are only sold at the door and it's first come first serve with the seats.  So we'll just work it out so someone in our group gets there early enough to save good seats.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

ooooh, I misunderstood -- I thought you "could" buy them at the door.  Not you can "only" buy then at the door..

 

yeah, no biggie....we'll get there!!
Thanks for getting the information B


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

No biggy!

My boss/friend has her new baby up here... he's so precious!!!  She's nursing him then I get to watch him while she goes to HR.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Girls! Are ya'll still around? My internet has been messed up all day! 

I am sooo glad we are all finally going to meet up!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

Staceeeyyyyy!!!!!
girl, you gotta get that internet fixed.  What is up wit dat?

I'm glad we're going to finally meet too.   I talk about you guys all the time to everyone at the gym and to Brad and Lord knows you guys know more about me than my own mother does!!!   LOL

Oh this is going to be soooo much fun!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

Awww B....a baby?   How old is he?

Oh I can't wait to get pregnant.   I kinda hope it is before the end of the year.

_Shhhhh.....don't tell the hubby..._


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heya!!!!! I missed ya'll! I got it fixed!!! (little late now huh.. almost time to go home)! Something about the firewall..I dunno!

AWWWWW a baby!! Lucky you B! have fun!
Hahaha!! ya You girls know more about me than my own mom to!!  It is gonna be a blast! How much are the tickets??  Sooo I can save!!  I bet around $70.?????

I hope your pregnant by the end of the year too..!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

tickets are $20....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

At least that's what it said on that site I posted


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

COOL! Thats cheap!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh My gosh!! WE ARE HAVING A HORRIBLE STORM RIGHT NOW!!! IT LOOKS LIKE ITS Midnight outside! (great..right when its time to go home)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, $20...

Let's see, he was born on July 10th... so he's 6 weeks old.  So cute and smells good, too!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I hear ya about that storm!!!  It's starting to get dark here, too.

Too bad... Fade was going to pick Cory up from football in his friend's Viper!  Maybe Monday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh -- I love that baby smell!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't remember how many kids/sex/ages you have???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

awww I Love that baby smell tooo!!! WoW B~ Hes tiny!!
Oh COOL a Viper..ya, they better wait till Monday! This storm is getting really bad here! Think I will wait it out..till its gone before I jet!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd wait it out too.  I'm trying to decide if I should leave before I get stuck here!

You should try to get Matt to come to the comp.  That way he can meet your imaginary friends and won't think your nuts


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thats a good idea girl! I think its about to stop here~

Ya know I really, really want Matt to come...but he Hates bodybuilding ANTHING! Sooo I don't think he will.. but I will ask him tonight! 
Hey you have a great weekend sweetie!
I think FG left! Fg~ You have a great weekend to girl!-


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

i did leave on Friday when you guys were talking, sorry!!! I had to get outta here.
The rainstorm got to us on Sunday and is still here today....man, we need the rain though!!

B -- were you talking to me about how many kids I had?  I have two boys, ages 9 and 7.........HANDFULS!!
Man, but I love them so, so, so, so much.   I tell them all the time they are the luckiest kids in the world.  They have a mommy, a daddy, a step mommy and a step daddy.   Their step mommy has  a little boy and a little girl and now they are going to have another baby brother or sister when Brad and I have a baby.

Hope everyone is great today.   Is it still raining in Houston?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

*08/26/02*

Great Upper Body workout this morning.
I went really light on chest though -- just because I'm paranoid still!!

Breakfast --
black coffee and 1/2 carton of egg beaters
10:00 --
EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry Shake and water
11:45 --
Chicken salad with water
2.45 --
EAS AdvantEdge Strawberry Shake and water



not very hungry today,actually really don't feel like eating.  I have a great big toothache!!!  AARRGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Good Morning FG!  Soooo we sent you some rain huh?!! It finally stopped late Friday night here, and haven't had any since!  
Your boys are very lucky girl!! You sound like a really cool mom!

Ya know, I am very paranoid about working my chest to, I hardly ever do..and When I do I go super light also! I like my chest girly, not all muscular! 
So, did you have a good weekend? Hope so!
Have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Ladies, nothin' wrong with working chest, its not going to get all muscular overnight!  You know how many of us wish it did!?!!?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, lol.....wouldn't that be great!!!

I'm just paranoid because my very first chest workout  (1 year after my first BA) I found out that one of them had ruptured and my doc said it probably never would've been noticed, had I not done the chest.

It was pure hell and I don't ever wanna know or go through that again....I was literally depressed for 3 days.   I cried so much.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Thats why I don't do chest either..because of my BA! I do not want to hurt them, and go through what FG did. My Dr. told me not to do chest workouts/ or do vary little.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

Fg ... Princess ... how long did your doctors say that you shouldn't be lifting weights after your BA?

Fg ... you have cause to be a little paranoid about working chest.  Wasn't it more of a problem with the actual inssert than working chest?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

Stacey....check your PMs

NT....yep, it was the actual implant itself.   The seal never sealed.  It had probably been ruptured for about a year and the muscle held it all in place and then when I did that workout, it fell and then the tissue around it collapsed.   That's how I found out.

I was actually told I could do chest workouts but to go really light until I was comfortable with it and built up the pectoral a little.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

I confess I know nothing about working out in light of BAs, but the general myth that woman hold that their boobs will disappear if they train chest is hogwash (wanted to get that word in!)

Thats all!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

TP ... although it's a myth that you can spot check certain areas, is the chest area not main made up of fat ... so working out will eat up fat which means the size of a ladies chest will shrink, no?

FG  ... that's pretty scary.  Were they not  able to detect the leaking during your post op checkups?  My wife will hopefully get back to the weights after her Ba and not forget about her chest area - even if it's light.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

NT, you know, you are somewhat correct.   However, that really doesn't hold water for us women who have been cosmetically gifted....LOL

Yeah, it's pretty scary, and nope, all post-op follow ups were just perfect. There was no sign of it what-so-ever.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> TP ... although it's a myth that you can spot check certain areas, is the chest area not main made up of fat ... so working out will eat up fat which means the size of a ladies chest will shrink, no?



NT, I don't mean this to sound harsh but your comment is inherently inconsisent.  Since you can't "spot reduce" working chest WILL NOT reduce fat in the chest area.  So its not a problem.  In fact, you can only increase the muscle under the fat making your chest appear larger.  When you look at a woman who is ripped and only see muscle and no boobs, its b/c she is so lean, not because of the muscle.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

TP ... unlike some on the internet forums, you can speak your mind to me, about me or whatever ... I don't take anythign personally.  

Now ... let's get back to your _harsh_ statements ...  ... I guess what I meant was, working out will reduce body fat, correct?  And if that is true, then being that a ladies chest is mainly bodyfat, then working out will reduce the size of a ladies chest in the overall scheme of things, no?

Fg ... I just hope that things go well for her as she is scared and excited at the same time.  She is working hard now to reduce her bf before her BA.  Once the pain has subsided (and she's not one to deal with pain very well), she will resume the gym workouts.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

She's working now to reduce her bf before her BA??  I thought she already had it done?  Did I misunderstand something?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

No ... she has not yet had the op.  She's been _thinking_ about it for a year now.  She was going to do it last July ... and then in October ... now she says before the end of the year. 

The more she talks to others who have had it done, the more she wants to get it done, but the more she hears about the pain. So, we'll see when 2003 rolls around.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

The pain really was nothing -- for me!  Now if she doesn't tolerate pain well, then she'll really be poping those pain pills, won't she??

It felt like a real massive chest workout for me.  Like I'd worked my chest for 8 hours straight.  But other than that, it wasn't much pain at all.  I went back the day after for my follow up and was able to get outta bed by myself and everything.
I'm sure she'll be fine!!  Matter of fact, I know she will.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Now ... let's get back to your _harsh_ statements ...  ... I guess what I meant was, working out will reduce body fat, correct?  And if that is true, then being that a ladies chest is mainly bodyfat, then working out will reduce the size of a ladies chest in the overall scheme of things, no?



Ahhhh, true.  But I am talking to the woman who do cardio, and workout every other bodypart but don't do chest for fear of losing their boobs!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

... now that we can agree on for sure!  I've heard a few of those types discussing what they should work out in the gym the other day ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

lordy lordy! I have missed a lot! 
FG~ I pm'd ya back..did u get it? 

Nt~ I had to pop my pain killers a bunch..but after awhile I was fine! Your honey will do just fine! Its not as bad as a lot of people make it out to be!!  
She needs to just bite her tongue and go for it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

bite her tongue??  P, you want Mrs. NT to be hurting all over the place don't you?

I think you mean, "bite the bullett"....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

hahahaha your goofy Fg!! 
ya thats what I meant!! Thanks sweets!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ahhhh, true.  But I am talking to the woman who do cardio, and workout every other bodypart but don't do chest for fear of losing their boobs!


...and I suppose you were referring to moi???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Aren't we the egotistical one.....but YES, among others.....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Heya FG! Just wanted to say Hi to you!! (my internet is fuqed up at work..and I won't be online at all tomorrow..unless I can..who knows??! But have a great Tuesday sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

OH MY GOSH....MY TOOTH HURTS!!!!!!
I can't drink water because the coldness hurts and I don't want to eat either.

This morning when I walked into the office my hubby called me and said that water was leaking into our bedroom.   So I had to go back home because Brad had to go to the office.  This is my new home!!!  You can tell the previous owners had some problems and they didn't tell us.  So now my realtor is pulling our disclosure so we can go back on them for it and I've got my insurance guy working on it too.

My brother in law called at 5:40 this morning saying they are heading to the hospital to have a baby!!  My brother and sister in law had another baby girl this morning -- BIG girl, like 8lbs 9 oz or something like that.   So we'll be going to see her tonight.  

My VP called me this morning on my cell phone while I was at home waiting on returned phone calls and said the weather did not allow his flight to leave on time for Houston, so he's stuck in the airport.  So I had to call my client and then call the VP back.

I get back into the office and my President called saying he was sick and wouldn't be in until later.   

How come I'm DYING from a tooth ache and I still have to be here.  All he has is a damned headache and he can't get his ass into the office??????

Okay -- that has been my fun-filled morning.    How about you guys!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

ummm.....BECAUSE HE IS THE PRESIDENT!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

but I hope you feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I've had really bad toothe aches before and I think that pain is worse then any migrane I've ever had!  I vote you go straight to the dentist... or at least get some vicodin


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh my gosh girl!! Thats a lot of excitment in one morning!! Sooo your sister in law had a baby girl this morning! Thats a big baby!! How exciting!! (It sounded like you had two babies on the way in your journal above? Do You?? ) 

Sorry about your toothache sweetie.. I know those are A BITCH! Take some tylenol..or advil! 

I can't believe theres water leaking in your new home! I bet you guys are PISSED OFF!!! Hopefully it all gets resolved! Thats total BS! Those past owners should have told u that! 
SOooooo The weathers Bad in Dallas today??
I hope you have a better rest of the day..are you going to go see your new neice tonight? Where did she deliver at (city)?? CONGRATS!! AT least one thing Awesome happend today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm popping some 800mg Motrin and eating Orajel like crazy.  I just talked to the dentist this morning and I'm going in at 2.  Hopefully they will give me something for the pain until I can get this tooth taken care of.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

thats good you get to go in at 2!!! I hope they give ya some pain med. too!! Sorry babe!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

yeah, at least one good thing today Princess!!  You're right.  She delivered here in Dallas.   This is their second child, both girls.  I can't wait to see her.   They named her Victoria Leigh.  I like that name!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Hopefully, it's just an exposed nerve... if it's abscessed then you may have to take antibiotics (and vicodin) for about 5 days before he'll fix it.

Don't forget to post pics of your new niece when you get them!!!  What's her name?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Hows your tooth honey!?? Only a little over an hour left till you get some DRUGS!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

Ohhhh, the pain!!!! I am on some 800 mg Motrin right now, so I'm okay....feeling a little loopy though!
I'm leaving in about 20 minutes to go to the dentist.  Hopefully I CAN get some Vicodin B --- that stuff is the bomb!!

BTW, my nieces name is Victoria Leigh Harris


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

I bet you are feeling a tad loopy right now..lol! 
Vicodin is the bomb! Wish I could have sent you some of mine I have (from my BA!).. Hope he gives ya some!

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THAT IS SUCH A PRETTY NAME!! I love it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Gee FG... thanks for the rain


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

HuH? its raining?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey T not sure how it works in TX but I would think it would be the same across the country...  didn't you have the house inspected before the purchase? Also the seller should have paid for a home warranty. It costs the seller about $250 and is good for one year. Anything that breaks inside the home is covered and you only have to pay a $40.00 repair fee.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 27, 2002)

Congrats on the little Niece  

Sorry about the toothache... 

Your boss is a wimp... he he


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

FG~ Hey hon.. you okay today? Hows your tooth?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

Well.....let me go back and make them bigger.....hold on


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

Okay, try this one


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

And this one......that's my hubby holding her


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Shes adorable!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

awwwwwwwww shes soooo cute & tiny FG!! (pssst..your husbands cute too )

Hows your tooth?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

Aw thanks....yeah, he's gonna be such a good father I think.   
We are going to see her again tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep!! Hes going to be a great dad!! 

Hey whats going on w/ ya today? Busy at work?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah kinda busy.....I have a lot to do since I wasn't here yesterday (went home feeling sick from the meds) and I had to go to the pre-op appointment today and I was out for  about an hour and a half.   So now I have to really get some work done before I go home today.

How are you today doll?  I see you've got your Internet working okay at work again?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

awww man! I bet you are swamped!!! How did your pre-op go? Let me know when ya get a chance!!  WOW thats coming up fast for you!
I am great.. Busy too though! Yep, my internet is working and its getting me in trouble.. all I want to do is Play, and I have no time!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2002)

I know how that goes girl.....

My pre-op went really well.  We paid for it today and she just went over with me what to expect and what do bring and what not to bring.   It really didn't take long at all.   I think I was in and out within 45 minutes.

Yep, coming up really quickly.   It's on the 10th.  So that's one week from next Tuesday.  I'm sure I'll be getting more and more nervous as it gets closer.

Well, I guess I'd better wrap up to go.   I'll talk to you more tomorrow okay?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey sweets! Yea that is getting close! I know you will be nervous next week.. I'll be hear for ya! (my blabber mouth ) That was a quick appt!!

Well have a great evening! Smile! Tomorrow is FRIDAY!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

hello everyone!!   I hope everyone had a great Labor Day.
I know I did.....WELL -- Sunday and Monday at least.

I have to get a few things done, but I'll be back later this morning.

I've missed my friends.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

MORNING!  Hope you didn't party TOO much this weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Good Morning girlie! Glad to hear you had a great weekend!! I did to..just relaxed! 
Have a great day! Talk to ya when your online! Missed ya to!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2002)

hiya FG  glad to hear you had a good weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey everyone.   Finally got a chance to get on and say hello.   I've been busy today....short week!   Woo Hoo!!!!

Let's see, what has been happening since last I was on.   You know about my ceiling, my tooth -- did I tell you guys about my wreck?  I went into the dentist at 7:30 on Friday morning, because I woke up and my right cheek looked like I stored a tennis ball in there.   The swelling finally went down on Sunday and Brad and I went to a friend's pool party.   Yesterday, we just "hung" out in our own pool.  That was niiiiccee!!!

Okay, a week from today is my surgery and I'll be out of commission for another three to four days.  
As soon as I get clearance (which should be 4 weeks after surgery) Brad and I are probably going to go ahead and start trying for a baby.   

Hey Dvlmn, shouldn't that be "where" in your location?
Stacey, how's it going babe?  I've missed all of you guys.   I know I haven't been gone for too long, but I feel like I've been out of the country for 6 weeks.......Vicodin will do that to 'ya....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

hey honey!! missed you toooo sweetie!!!  WHat??? You were in a wreck? NO! You did not tell us about that? What happend??? 
Glad your tooth pains finally went away!!! I bet hanging out by your own pool is super nice!!! I had the pool at my apartments to myself on Sunday and That was Awesome!!  I didnt want to leave!!!
ONE WEEK!! Oh my gosh! Are you nervous!!????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh yeah, the wreck.   That was last Tuesday, when Kelly had the baby.   Brad and I were on our way to the hospital that night and some lady tried to make a left turn in front of me from a lane that you couldn't even turn from.   Yeah, she just thought she was gonna pass right on by me and ended up scraping my truck and dragging me along with her.  Put a nice little two inch gash in the grill.

Then if that wasn't enough, it wasn't even the insured driving.   But they tried to tell the claims adjuster that it was.   I said "no, not unless your insured is an 8 year old little boy.  'Cause that's the only male that was in the car.   Regardless, the 3 ladies that were in the car barely spoke any English and could not understand when Brad and I were telling her that it was her fault!

Oh well, it will get all worked out I'm sure.

I am a little nervous about next week, but I'm really excited.   I'm so glad that this is finally happening and we can start trying, ya know?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh girl!! Thats horrible! But I am glad your okay! The driver was 8 years old??? Are you serious!?? Holy Crapola! I am sure it will get worked out though! Geeeez!
I KNOW I AMMM Sooooo excited that your finally going to get to start trying soon!! Thats sooo awesome! I am sure your nervous, but you will be just fine  Then when you come back, all we get to talk about is Babies!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

You're so funny, P!  She didn't say the driver was 8, she said the only male in the car was an 8 yr old boy and the ladies claimed the man that is insured was driving the car.

FG ~ what happened with your tooth?  Thanks for sharing those pics of your neice!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

No....he wasn't 8....I guess I was confusing huh?
The insured was a male and the ladies driving told the claims adj. that the insured was driving.   I said, no not unless your insured is an 8 year old little boy!

LOL.....LOL

That was too funny girl, you're a riot!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

hey B, I have to go in on the 23rd for the root canal.   But right now, it's okay.   I have to go back in in the morning for some temporary packing.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh! I am a dork!! LoL! I reread it and totally get it now! Sorry girls! 
LoL!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Ouch! I hate root canals!! When I was 8 I had one done on my front tooth..and they had to do it in the emergency room because I wouldnt let them touch my mouth! I was knocked out for it!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

"and one time at band camp"

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

I've had 4, the first was when I was 12 and I got a gold crown... my brothers used to pick on me and said that when I die they were going to take out my crown before they buried me...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

LMAO!!!!! how mean though!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

That is mean though.   Do you still have it now B?

I gotta go get some oatmeal and coffee.....be right back.
Hope everyone is doing great today!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

Okay, did the oatmeal thing with coffee this morning for breakfast.
Got busy.  Sorry I wasn't back on.
Now I'm about to go have my lunch of left over Grilled Chicken and Steak from last night with some brown rice.  Yummy!!!   I'm so excited about it because I'm starving for the first time in about a week.

Going to the gym after work today.  Cardio for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Your lunch sounds really yuuuummmmy girl!! Finally hungry huh?!!! 
I am going to the gym after work today too!! Just think..we will be working out at the same time! Think of me, k!!! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

Okay, I will.
You think of me too,'k???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

DEAL! We will be sweating together!! What machine are you doing???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi there, good luck with everything, and glad to see your appetite is coming back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

oh yeah, and you owe me a email or pm still. **efg**


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> That is mean though.   Do you still have it now B?


Still got it... 18k gold...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> oh yeah, and you owe me a email or pm still. **efg**




I know I do.   I just have to find the time to send it to you.....I'll try later on today, k?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

What am I being left out of.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

You're not being left out at all baby.   I promise!!!

Just something I told dvlmn I had to tell him?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> I know I do.   I just have to find the time to send it to you.....I'll try later on today, k?



ok sounds good to me. hope your day goes smooth and you have a great one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

I just got my ass chewed by my workout partner for not meeting her at the gym this morning.

(I forgot to set my alarm, honestly)

She says I need to get with the program.   Helloooo, it's only been one week.   And I've been sick.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

HEY! Did you workout last night after work???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I just got my ass chewed ...



Did you at least enjoy it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

yes I worked out last night after work.    I stretched and did the treadmill.
What about you?  Did you workout?  What were you on?

Yes, TP -- I enjoyed the ass chewing.    I always do!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

heya hon! I didn't work out till 7:30pm... I got there at 6:45...they signed me  up, etc... then I went and stretched, and did 25 min. on the elliptical machine, then 5 on treadmill w/ incline at 5.0 ~ They have bada$$ treadmills!!!  Then did my bis/tris.. I can already fill my tris too!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I just got my ass chewed by my workout partner for not meeting her at the gym this morning.
> 
> (I forgot to set my alarm, honestly)
> ...


Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to start a new program when you're sick girl!  You need to rest first, then workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

I actually got sick with this tooth thingy in the third week of my program.  It's only been one week that I've been off.  Now I'm just having trouble getting back to the gym that early.   Diet is all good, I would just rather sleep that early, ya know?
Anywho.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh I definitely know what you mean... it's so hard for me to get up before 7:30.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

ohhh man girl I know what ya mean too!! I hate getting up before 6:30am!! yuck! I need my rest ~ especially since I don't get to bed till Midnight!
sooo u just keep on sleeping..maybe working out after work will be better for ya?!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I was wondering...

We've both been working so hard to get in shape, don't you wory about losing it when you get pregnant?

I sure do... especially since I was put on bed rest for the first pregnancy and then restricted activity with the 2nd.  I'm so worried I'll get all hottified then lose it all when I finally get pregnant again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

I wish I got up at 7:30 girl.   Even if I don't go to the gym in the mornings, I have to get up at 6:45 to get to work on time.   If I do go to the gym, I wake up at 4:15

BUMMER

But I do HAVE to get back on track with my workouts!!
There's no excuses for it.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

I worry about that to! Although We are waiting for another year or two or three to have a baby~ I will be doing everything Possible to stay in shape! Like they have those videos for pregnant women, I will get those!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

seeee don't 6:45am sounds SOOO Much better than 4:15am...then you can play more at night too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't worry about losing anything I've gained really.   I do think a lot about what exercises I'll be able to continue.  I would really love to hook up with Mia Finnegan, ya know?

I didn't have any trouble with my first two pregnancies but I really wasn't into working out and fitness then either.  

I'll just have to start reading up on what exercises I can do while I'm pregnant.    I know walking is still a MUST!!  And I know I can alter my bicep and tricep workouts and still be okay, I don't know about back or legs though and then of course, definitely no ab work!!

I worry about you too.   What has your doctor said about workouts while pregnant?  Or has he/she said anything?  I guess you have to get over a certain amount of time first thought, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

I hear WebMD is a pretty good source too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

Hiya girlie, how's your day going?

Just a quick questions, I know you'd mentioned you had a concern about cholesterol before, but don't remember which journal it was in. Did your doc give you any medicine?  Just wondering since yesterday my mom said they were going to put her on something, and for some reason I thought it was you who took one of the prescriptions and it made you sick.

I think I'm going to get her a stationary bike since her knees have been bugging her, and make her start exercising more that way. The town back home has nothing so I'll have to make up something to help her out, now that she's scared and knows she has a problem she asked me to help think up some exercise stuff for her to help her try to get it more reasonable.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Me working out while pregnant will be based on my progesterone levels.  If everything is fine then I'm sure working out will be ok.  But if they are low, then I know she's going to put me on at least restricted activity for the first 12 weeks minimum.

I mainly worry about gaining fat as opposed to loosing muscle.  I don't seem to loose muscle quickly.  Plus, I know it's going to be so hard to stick to a good diet.

Please let me know when you find really good exercise and diet tips, ok!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Number 1 Dvlmn, Kudos to your mom for asking for help with exercising.   Good for her.
Yes, I have the high cholesterol.   I got the latest results back yesterday and it's still high, but not as high as it had been = 220.

My family has a vast history of heart disease, which is the main reason I do what I do (eat clean and exercising).  
I have been on three different medications and the first two didn't work, Pravachol and another I can't remember the name.  The latest one that I'm on, Welchol, is great.   My internist has me coupling it with Niaspan and it is working great.
Tell your mom also to get out and walk around town if she has no other form of exercising.    Walking is good for her.  Also make sure she makes some drastic changes to her diet.   If she's scared, then it might be easy for her to do it.    My poor mother, if she had to change the way she ate, I think it might just put her down.   She had a quadrupal bipass 9 years ago and still will not quit frying crap and eating unhealthy!!   And she wonders why she isn't losing any weight???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I mainly worry about gaining fat as opposed to loosing muscle.  I don't seem to loose muscle quickly.  Plus, I know it's going to be so hard to stick to a good diet.
> 
> Please let me know when you find really good exercise and diet tips, ok!




Absolutely I will.   Oh speaking of that, fitpregnancy.com has been good reading for me.

 Also, keep in mind that an average pregnant woman needs at least 500 more calories a day than normally....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks FG, neither of those are what she said she'd be on, but hers is really scary. They told her normal is around 170, and she's over 300. 

The reason I'm thinking about getting an exercise bike is because of her knee problems. She loves walking and does but her knee always causes problems that night. So I'm trying to think up low impact things for her.

Her family has a history of problems as well. That's why now she's really worried, and to be honest it worries me to. But I'm gonna see what I can do for her. 

Sorry to hear about your mom FG, that sucks. But hey as long as she's doing ok that's what matters even if she isn't losing weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

The more hotified you are before pregnancy, the more easily it will be to regain the hotification after the pregnancy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Well said TP!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The more hotified you are before pregnancy, the more easily it will be to regain the hotification after the pregnancy.



I'm with you on this one dude


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey B....get this month's issue of Oxygen.

They have a pregnancy Survival Guide article in there and it is going to stretch over the next four issues.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

pun intended?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh yeah....I didn't get that while I was writing....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I've got horrible stretch marks...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Girl, don't even get me started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

B and Princess:
here's something for the pregnant (or to be) health-minded --

Although the chicken thigh contains more calories and fat than the breast, dark meat is higher in iron and zinc.   Thighs also have myoglobin, a protein that stores oxygen in muscle tissue.   So don't shun all dark meat.   The added nutritional value in the thigh is worth a few extra calories.

{Now, this doesn't mean run out to your nearest KFC or Church's Fried chicken, you can still find it roasted or even broiled at KFC, I think.}


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for the tip... now if I only liked dark meat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

tsk, tsk....

picky, picky!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for the tip sweetie!!! how funny I was thinking how cool it will be when I am pregnant to go to KFC for lunch every day!!  
I AM KIDDING!! I do like the chicken thighs though, soooo thats good!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Everytime I go to one of those pregnancy websites I get all jittery and I can't make myself read anything...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

awww honey I am sorry!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 5, 2002)

Wowza! What a convo going on in here!

FG, I just have to laught at both P and B, saying how hard it is to get us SO early (6:45 and 7:30), you get up even earlier than me (about 4:30 or so), you are too kewl! 

I 100% agree with TP, the better shape you are in before pregnancy, the more likely you will be in good shape during and after pregnancy. And just because your body may need more calories during that time, it does not mean those calories should come from junk.  

I wish you ladies all the best of luck...babies of IM.com!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Miss L: 
Don't worry hon..we were only kidding about eating junk! I know all of us will eat healthy!! 

It is hard for me to get up that early when I don't get to bed till Midnight.. sooo I can at least spend an hour w/ my hubby when he gets home at 10:30pm!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I dunno P... I sure craved those oreos... and chips ahoy cookies... and cheez-its...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

I wonder what my cravings will be or if I'll even have any.

I'm sure I will.  With the first all I wanted was those damned Enchiritos from Taco Bell.   And I craved fruits with Brandon.

I read on one of the sites that all sorts of cravings kick in with pregnancies --- even mud.   Eeeewwwww!!!!

I know I'm not prego yet, but the other day I had this insatiable urge for Pineapple juice.

And P, I don't know who you're kidding -- I'm having all the CRAP that I want.   NO, not really, but I'm sure I'll have some every now and then.    And I think you're half right MissL.  You're right by saying that just because we need extra calories doesn't mean it has to come from junk food.   But then again, being pregnant; your body calls for all sorts of stuff you probably don't get everyday, even if you are taking supplements on top of supplements.
But hey, let me know when you get pregnant, k?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

*09/06/02*

Okay, first things first -- 4 Days and Counting.
Now -- how is everyone this morning?  


Okay, I got chewed on yesterday by my workout partner for missing the workout.   Then we go and make plans to be there for cardio this morning and........she bails on me!!

I'm taking away her bitch card.   She no longer gets to bitch at me for missing a scheduled workout!!  

Breakfast:
4 eggs scrambled with green bell pepper and turkey with 8 oz. OJ.

Man that OJ was good!!!!!


More later.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL Fitgirl, just don't worry about your workout partner too much.  Keep on working out and don't miss anymore!  My workout partner missed twice this week and I have to wait in my truck 15 minutes to find out if he is going or not.  It sucks, but I at least get to workout hehe.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey FG, just popping in to say hi! Good luck on getting pregnant!  And I can TOTALLY sympathize with your tooth woes. At my last check-up (I go every 6 months, get x-rays once a year, so I do NOT neglect my teeth!), the dentist tells me I suddenly have FOUR cavities! One needs a root canal.....and then he discovers when he's filling one of the others that THAT one needs a root canal too! I couldn't afford the first one, I certainly can't afford two right now.

So for the last, oh, 2 months or so, I've had chronic toothaches, some that wake me up in the middle of the night, and god forbid I should eat something hot or cold! Ayeee, total agony! And the thing that kills me is that NONE of these teeth bothered me at all before, ever. And I can't believe the dentist didn't notice these cavities sooner, BEFORE I needed root canals. I'm thinking I need a new dentist.

Anyway, oops, didn't mean to come in here and write a book about me me me. Just feeling your tooth pain! Good luck with the surgery......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh GG, honey......I totally understand where you are coming from.   I think dentists cause problems just to make the amends and make some money!!   

Girl, come in here anytime you want.  You should more often anyway.
And you know what they say -- "Misery Loves Company"


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Good Morning FG!!  WOW 4 days!!! 
Whatcha doing this weekend?
I remember you telling me before that you craved taco bell all the time! I really really hope that I crave healthy stuff.. but I am sure I will have some crap sometimes too!  Who knows.. I might go nuts and crave pizza every day!! 

Sorry your work out partner bailed on ya...but thats good that you went!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Tomorrow morning I am taking a Sculpt and Tone class at the gym.

Tomorrow afternoon, some friends are coming over with their two boys and we're hanging out at the pool and grilling.

And then Sunday, I'm going to the gym again -- maybe a boot camp class, who knows.

What about you, what are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Your weekend sounds like fun! Ya know my gym has a few classes on saturdays too, I think I just may go to one!
I don't have ANY plans!  Really strange~ but I kinda like it! I know I will work out both days though!  I am gonna go look at my gym class schud.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

heya hon, whats for lunch???
I am starving!! I didn't have time to pack a lunch (brought snacks though) sooo I gotta go get a salad!! Real sooonnnnnnnn!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

I had Chipotle!!  It was sooooo good.

Black beans, rice, lettuce, grilled chicken and hot sauce -- no tortilla.

Did you go get a salad yet?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

REALLY!! I have never been there..but theres one close to me!! SOOO ITs GOOD huh??? Good to know!!

AND way to go on No tortillas!!!  
Yep... I am first now eating a grilled chicken salad from whataburger! They are great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, you gotta go to Chipotle girlie.....

Be sure to ask for it naked.  That means all of the stuff comes in a bowl and you get to pick and choose what you want on it.
I always get the same thing (above)
YYYUUUUMMMMMMMYYYYYY!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

WOWWW!! It does sound YUMMY!! AND awesome too!! I will go there this weekend!! Thanks girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Be sure to let me know how you like it!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I will!!! don't they have like Burritos and Taco, etc... 
Like stuff Matt can eat (I think He was suppose to be Mexican, cause thats all he likes)!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, they have burritos and tacos.    Brad really loves the tacos and I love the naked bowls.  Brad really likes the burritos too, they are huge so he gets a burrito and an order of tacos and eats the tacos and half the burrito and has the other half for later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> (I think He was suppose to be Mexican, cause thats all he likes)!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! COOL sooo we can both be happy when we go there!! Thats very good to know! Sounds like they give you lots of food to!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh my gosh.....I swear that the burritos are the size of footballs!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi there, sounds like you have an awesome weekend planned.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh you're on line.....I'm pm'ing you right now


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Holy COW!! The size of footballs! WOW! Hey sweets.. I am about to leave!!! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND GIRL!!! ~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

*09/09/02*

Woke up at 3:45 this morning, laid back down 'cause it was too early to go to the gym and fell asleep.  If the rain had not woke me up at 4:30, I think I would've slept right through my workout.

But I got up and went in and did lower body today.  It was good, I could barely finish my deadlifts.

Breakfast --  oatmeal with raisins, 1 c. OJ and 1 c. black coffee.
10:05 -- 1 cup green tea
11:20 -- chicken breast with steamed broccoli, carrots, celery and zucchini with water to drink



More later on the nutrition.   I hope everyone is doing okay on this rainy Monday.   At least we've got rain in Dallas that is.

Oh, oh....tomorrow is the day.  Doctor's office is supposed to call me today to tell me what time to be there in the morning.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

TEXANS BEAT THE COWBOYS


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

HEY DARLIN'
WOW! I can't believe tomorrow is the big day!! Are ya nervous?

Did you have a good weekend?? It rained here all weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

yes, I had a great weekend. Well, at least Saturday.   We cooked out and swam all day.  Sunday it rained all day long and it rained this morning, we're expecting more today.

Morning NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

rain rain, go away, come again some other day ... hehe ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Your a nut NT!

Girl, its raining here too~ 
Glad you had a great weekend!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey I'll say it again, I need some rain!!!

gmorning FG. Good luck at the doctors tomorrow. I'm sure everything will turn out perfect.


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TEXANS BEAT THE COWBOYS


How many baskets did they make???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

HUH????


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

You know points any hole-in-ones?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

... don't you know anything about sports??  Hole in ones, that's hockey!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Oh...then is "crossing the finish line" correct?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Fade are you being serious??? 
THEY WERE PLAYING Football..there were a lot of Touchdowns!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

You mean Soccer?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

huh


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

hahahhahah, the Raiders won to.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You mean Soccer?



man ... do I have to expalin everything to you ... touchdowns is how they score tennis!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... don't you know anything about sports??  Hole in ones, that's hockey!




I'm thinking you don't know anything about sports either NT.....  

Hole in ones would be *golf*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

P -- did you guys go to Chipotle this weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Hole in ones would be *golf*



golf ... I thought they scored it with the love score ... 15 love ... man, better get a 'Sports for Dummies' book ...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 9, 2002)

FG, I wanted to jump in here and say Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Good luck, lady!  I'll be sending positive thoughts and prayers you way


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Ya honey..GOOD LUCK!!!!! WE LOVE YOU!!! I will be praying for you also!! Let us know as sooooon as you can as to how it goes!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

oh~ No!! I wanted to go there yesterday but My mom wanted Luthers barbeque!! Decisions..she got her way like always! 
I WILL GO THERE THOUGH VERY SOON!

Sooo has your Doctor's office called u today to tell u what time to come in the morning?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, thanks everyone for your well wishes.   I'm nervous but it' going to be good...I just know it.

I will try to get on Wednesday sometime.   Doubt I'll want to Tuesday.  I'm only going to be off Tuesday, Wed., and Thursday and I should be back to work on Friday.

I won't be able to workout for two weeks which puts me back in the gym about the 25th or so.  And we can try to get pregnant about the middle of October.  Not sure yet whether we'll try immediately or not.   We'll just have to see.

I should probably have pizza or a hamburger or something with a lot of fat in it tonight.....  
What?   Well, I won't be able to eat until after my dinner tonight until about 5 pm tomorrow.  No water, no nothing....well, after midnight that is.

Thanks again!!  You guys are so sweet to me!   I love all of you guys!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

heyyyy if your gonna have pizza or a burger have one for me to.  

everything will turn out awesome, and don't "try" just have fun with it, and enjoy it. **efg**

trying makes it sound to much like work. lmao


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, P.    I have to be there at 9am.   The surgery is at 11am and the surgery is going to take an hour and a half.   Then I'll be in recovery for about 2 hours or so, depending on how well I recover (which is usually pretty good) and then I'll be able to go home.    I probably won't be home until 4 or so in the afternoon.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

good luck sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> trying makes it sound to much like work. lmao



It is work!!   I have to work at keeping him happy.

I told y'all how it was:
"Make me some soup."  "Will you make me a sandwich?"  "Bring me some water."  "Take your clothes off!"  "Get on your kne......"

_oh...nevermind_


**efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

As long as you get to have some fun as well. **efg**

hmmm well they say if you work hard the benefits will always be great. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> "Take your clothes off!"  "Get on your kne......"
> 
> 
> **efg**



These two work make me happy, the other ones I can handle myself **efg**


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

I hear that ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

you guys are sooo goofy!

Well sweets, thats going to be a long day for ya tomorrow, I know you will be just fine though! (pssst... I have to work hard to pleasing my hubby)

Thanks for the times, I will be watching my clock & thinking about you alllll day!
I would eat a lot tonight..well not toooooooo much, but something good and filling..and Eat a snack at 11 or so too!! LoL.. cause I bet you will not want to eat at all tomorrow night, ya know!! But you also recover great!!! 

WOW~You might be pregnant by Christmas!! She (your gonna have a girl..lol) will be an Angel! lol!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

yep, I might be pregnant by Christmas.   I might be pregnant by Thanksgiving.

Awww, that would be great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

wow, you seriously aren't planning on waiting long. lmao

**efg** hmmmm You two might have to send the kids away for a while. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

WOW!! TRUE ~ Maybe by Thanksgiving!! That would be sooo awesome!!
Take care of yourself!!  GOOD LUCK DARLIN'!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

~ Sending luv your way honey..hope your okay, and your surgery went perfecto!!
GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello everyone!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes, I'm on, but just for a few.
The surgery went great.   The doctor called me yesterday to let me know that the tubes looked great and everything went smoothly.  She knew I was out of it on Tuesday and didn't hear or remember anything she told Brad.

Still having a little bit of discomfort, but no real pain.  My swelling is down and now just waiting for the incision to heal.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!!!
I am sooo glad everything went perfect!! I have been praying sooo much for you! Thanks for coming on here and letting us know!! THATS Great that your tubes looked great!! yeah!!!!!! I hope the discomfort goes away soon!!!~~~
Don't move around to much girl!!
Is anyone home to help you Out there?? 
LOVE YA!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

No, I'm home alone today.  I can always call my sister in law and my mother in law.    They are just a phone call away.

I'm moving around much better today though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm about to get off of here.  I think I need to go take my Vicodin and lay back down.   

Will you tell everyone everything is okay and thanks for thinking of me.

I'll try to get back on later.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

About time!!  Can't wait to see a Preggie T!!!!!!  So happy for you two and will be thinking of both of you doing it.. I mean thinking about you two trying. Hmmm  wishing you two luck.... LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

WOW CONGRATS!  Can't believe it came so fast.  Feel better babe!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Okay, sweetie go take your drugs and rest!! Thank you for gettin online and letting us know your doing much better!! I will tell B and everyone your doing good!!  Don't worry about getting online today girl..rest!!!!!
Thats good your inlaws are just a phone call away! 

WOOOHOOOO BABY TIME!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm so glad to hear things went well for you!  Enjoy that vicodin while you can 

We'll all be here to chat when you get better!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

Congrats on everything going great.  Get plenty of rest and hurry up and get healed up so you can get back to "work" **efg**


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

what the heck is **efg**?????????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

hahaha you've been here that long and never asked me that before?  lol


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Well...

What does it mean???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

hahahah I know Dvlmn!! But I just got really curious!

soooooooooooo what does it mean.. come on you can tell B & ME!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

don't ya just love suspense, lol

**evil fuqin grin** = **efg**

hahahaahah


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

OH!!!! Okay!! That explains A LOT! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

and what did you think it stood for?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

i had NO CLUE!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

heheeh ok, just checking.

well hopefully FG has an awesome weekend to.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

I hope shes Feeling better!!

FG IF you come on here~ I HOPE YOUR FEELING MUCHO BETTER SWEETIE!!!!!!! 
TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF! LUV YA!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

Good morning ALL!!

Things are good today.   I feel much better and am actually surprised that I didn't have any problems driving to work this morning.   Still a little sore, but not near as bad as it was last week or on the weekend.

I have to call sometime this week and schedule my follow up appt. for next week.  

I'm still taking my pain pills because the bruising is excrutiating.  I bruised really, really, really BAD.  But I got her to lower the pain meds to a Tylenol w/ Codeine #3 in a low dose and I'm drinking plenty of decaf organic green tea.  In fact, I think I'm about to have both right now.

Thanks  so much for all of your prayers and well wishes.   I really appreciate it.
Thanks for the **efg** too Dvlmn...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2002)

haaahh, wohoooo your getting better.  glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

Yep, getting better every day.   How are you doing?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2002)

doin good, tired. but good. 

but I get a night off on tuesday finally 

and trying to figure out what I should do about this so called company I'm workin for.  I'm thinking about tellin them to screw off and just work my side job til I leave.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey All    How is everyone today?
Good here, I finally can get my truck into the shop today to be fixed.   I think I'm taking it in at lunch today.

I am having coffee right now and some oatmeal.    Still trying to get back to somewhat of a normal diet since the surgery and having nothing but 7-Up and Soup and crackers.   I think I lost quite a bit of weight.   I'm not even really hungry enough to eat all of my meals.   I do think I'll be having chicken and steamed veggies for lunch today though.

Princess, how are you feeling babe?  I've been thinking about you and I'm sending my "GET WELL" wishes your way.....now I need your addy....LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

gmorning, I'm off to the gym. Glad your feeling better.  

Talk to ya later


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello and good morning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey guys.....good morning.    

Have a great workout Dvlmn.    Fade, how's the wheels babe?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

Morning....sounds like you are doing well today!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

FG, aren't you gonna visit for the Muscle Mania thing?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes, I'm coming in November to your casa!!!   Noooo, wait a minute -- I think I'm staying with Stacey.

Why?


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Couldn't remember if you were or not.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah, gonna be mucho fun!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Party party party


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

YEA!! We are gonna have a lot of fun!!
FG! I thought you were staying in Fade & Butterfly's Mansion??

Hey girl, thanks sooo much for saying that you are thinking of me and praying for me.. that means so much to me girl!! You are a great friend!! I have horrible cramps today..and lots of work to do here, SUCKS! And I forgot my Advil at home  I am suppose to take 4 at a time! SOOO I am looking for some here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh, I can't remember either......all this damned medication!!!  LOL

I thought you said I could stay with you, but no big deal.   I don't want to impose on anyone.   You guys let me know if there is a hotel close by.    I can just do that.   No biggie at all!!!
Oh except there must be an IHOP or Denny's or something around so we can all go to breakfast the next day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> .....except there must be an IHOP or Denny's or something around so we can all go to breakfast the next day.



NO PANCAKES!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Well HMMM?? Let me talk to Matt.. Maybe U can stay with us!!  ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR~~ We could all get a hotel room..and B, FG, And Me only Split it..and have a girls night!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Whatever TP~! Thats the best thing at IHOP!!  
ITs not like WE are in the contest!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Well HMMM?? Let me talk to Matt.. Maybe U can stay with us!!  ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR~~ We could all get a hotel room..and B, FG, And Me only Split it..and have a girls night!




yeah, that would be fun.....but don't sweat it.   I have no quams about staying at a hotel.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> NO PANCAKES!!!!



I can handle no pancakes.   They have really good Belgium Waffles...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey girl! Do you know where the show is being held at?? I forgot!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Yep, here it is P.

http://www.musclemania.com/events/texas.htm


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> They have really good Belgium Waffles...


Butterflys fav


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

HMMM? I don't know where that is! 
See where the map says "Jones Road & HWY 290!! Thats right where I live!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

See where it says "Clear Lake City Blvd and I45" that's where I live.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

COOOOOL FADE!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

I know...I know


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Fade.. Clear lake Blvd. is not on that map!! Unless I am blind!  But I have been on that road before!  ON my bday!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh...well I didn't actually look at the map.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

LoL!! Can u look at it and tell me how to get to that place!!! I have no clue which way to go! I ALWAYS get lost in houston!
Go figure~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

See where it says George Bush Turnpike and Garland Avenue?
That's where I live.


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

No. I'll have to see where it is exactly. Then I'd be able to tell ya.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

FG~ You are a GOOF ~ It doesn't say that! LOL!!

Okay Fade~ thanks.. We can talk about that when It gets a closer!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> See where it says George Bush Turnpike and Garland Avenue?
> That's where I live.



Just look for all the naked people listening to loud music and swilling lots o'beer!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Just look for all the naked people listening to loud music and swilling lots o'beer!





E--X--A--C--T--L--Y!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

AWESOME ~ Whens the party FG???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Actually, my birthday party is on the 28th.......


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

oH COOOOL!!!  
how old are you going to be?? 21?
What are you going to do for your birthday?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

28th of what? 

I have a feeling you'll be  "workin" **efg**


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Tbabe~ Got some questions for u!!  
whatcha eating today girl?
Are you still sore?? Did they cut you on your tummy or what?? When can you guys start trying to have babyfitgirl.??? 
How long do u have to wait to workout? I wonder how long I will not be able to workout for??HMMMM?
Okay enough questions!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

lmao@myself, I imagined you asking all those questions in one breath. lmao Don't know why, but I think you would have asked them all real quick and then stopped and waited for FG to go, "repeat that please but slower this time?"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay......first off, dvlmn, I actually did that because I read them fast like I were Princess talking...

Now onto the answers.
I have eaten pretty much nadda today except for breakfast that was oatmeal and lunch and I had some caneloni and green tea!
Yes, I'm still sore, but each day gets better and yes they did cut on my stomach.   Right above my hair line and the incision is about 2" long.  I only have to wait until after my next cycle, which should be coming up next week and then my ovulation period is about 10/3 -- 10/8.   (It is after your period right?)
Anywho....we'll see what happens then!

_sorry guys, I know that was probably tmi for y'all_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh yeah, and I can go back to the gym after my follow up appt. which is the 25th.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

OKAY LMAO AT BOTH OF YOU~ DVLMN & FG!!! You too KNOW ME wayyyy to well!!!        

Kay~ WOW Thats fast girl.. to try and start having a baby. Ya~ I think you are the week after me! Actually I think I am on the same time as you now! COOL!
I bet you are still sore, I hate getting cut! Don't tan over that scar. I put bandaids on my cut when I had my BA done, and I do not have a scar now..try that..if your going to tan!!  

Oh ya.. and thats not good you haven't ate much today... but I understand why!!! I will be the same way next week!! I think I am gonna have a big meal on thursday night.. since I will not eat till late saturday ..ya know!!


OH YA~ One more thing.. Congrats on losing some weight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Aww thanks.....

Oh, I forgot to tell you about the birthday.   My birthday is on the 30th of this month and we're just having the party on the 28th.   
Yeah, party next weekend.

No, unfortunately I'm not going to be 21..........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Is that right about the ov timing????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

OH COOL.. Gotta erase my calender now and mark the 30th for ya!

YA Know, I totally suck at trying to figure out the OV timing!!!! Sorry sista..can't help ya there!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

coool so you can start working out on the 25th..or after that! I wonder how long I will not be able to?? HMMM? 
I am getting nervous.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

I can start back to the gym on the 26th (that is if I get the okay to from my doc)

I know you're nervous, but everything will be a-okay!!  I just know it will.   Is your surgery laprascopic or will they actually make an incision?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

I hope your Doc okays it!!! I bet its nice sleeping in right now, and spending more time with your boys!! 

Thanks girl!! He will make 2 small (half inch) incisions. OUCH!!! Right by my belly button. Don't sound to cool!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi FG! Wanted to say hi, glad you're feeling better and chatting with everyone here. I am so jealous that you and B and P are meeting up!!  You'll have to take lots of pics! Take care!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

don't worry P, the small incisions will heal very quickly.   Plus I'm sure you'll get some nice drugs to keep you sedated.   You'll probably also get some anti-biotics.   

It is very nice sleeping in right now.   I'm loving catching up on my sleep right now.   And spending time with the kidos.  

MissL......thanks for your well wishes.   I'm sure we will take lots of pics.   It's going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am so jealous that you and B and P are meeting up!!  You'll have to take lots of pics! Take care!!


I'll handle the pics


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

Morning Fitgirl!! How are you? I am suppose to get some good pain killers for this..  That will be nice!! Today I go for the Pre-surgery thing..(Matts going with me too) at 10:45 is my appt. Guess I will find out all the details then!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh no!!!!!!!!



_if you could've seen me, I just put my hands over my eyes and said to myself "oh no"_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Morning Fitgirl!! How are you? I am suppose to get some good pain killers for this..  That will be nice!! Today I go for the Pre-surgery thing..(Matts going with me too) at 10:45 is my appt. Guess I will find out all the details then!!
> Have a great day!




I'm so glad that Matt is going with you.   It's kind of scary -- any type of surgery -- and you'll need the support of your spouse.   Tell Matt he gets a *good hubby gold star* from me.  I'll certainly be thinking about you.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Honey!!! I am glad hes going with me today to! He feels so bad that he can't come to the surgery or be there for me that day and the next!! Hes starting to feel super guilty cause he knows I am getting nervous!!
I will tell him he gets a good Hubby gold star from my "Imaginary Friend"...LoL!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

Gmorning FG, how ya feeling today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Good morning everyone...
I am so tired this morning.   I'm working on my second cup of coffee and I've already had a cinnamon roll!!

I really feel bad about it now though -- but it sure was good while I was eating it.   *I'll explain later*

Taking the hubby to his internist at 11:30.   My poor baby isn't feeling well at all!!  

Hope everyone is good today:  Princess, how are you feeling this morning babe?  I'm thinking about you!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

OH YUM...A Cinnamon roll!  I had a bagel this morning! 

Whats wrong with your hubby? I hope he feels better soon!
THANKS Again for saying your thinking of me......I'M SOOO NERVOUS! (scared shitless)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't know what is wrong with him yet.   I had to call 911 on him this morning at 1:00.  He was sweaty, his hands were clammy, he said his hands were tingly, he was dizzy, he couldn't walk without holding onto the wall, he thought he was going to throw up.
The paramedics said it could be anything from an Inner Ear Infection to Vertigo.
I was going to take him to the hospital before I called 911, but he couldn't sit up off of the bed to walk.   
I gave him about a teaspoon of Children's Liquid Benadryl and then that seemed to steady him a little.

I was so scared!!   None the less, either one of us only got about 2 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

OH MY GOD GIRL!! Thats Scary!!!! You had to call 911! I bet you were totally freaking out!! Did the Paramedics give him anything? Holy shit.. I hope hes going to be okay!!! GO HOME~ 

Let us know what the dr. says sweetie.. I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh shit.......Is he doing alright now?

That would freak the hell out of me if it was my daughter 

I hope he`s fine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone!
He's okay....still has the dizzyness, but the internist gave him something for it.   Antivert -- a drug they give to people with Vertigo to stop the spinning/dizzyness.  

She said he has an inner ear infection and has fluid built up behing his left ear.  She gave him some anti-histimines and a nose spray to treat his allergies more aggressively.  The anti-histimines will take care of his infection and fluid build up.

He'll stay home again tomorrow because he can't drive.   Hell he can barely sit up or stand up on his own right now.

I took him home with his medications, gave him a little bit to eat and I'll be leaving here at 4:30 to go home and take care of my baby.

Thanks again guys for all of your support.   Sometimes I wish we all lived in the same city.  

_hahaha....what kind of party would that be if me, Princess, TP, Butterfly, Fade, Kuso and the rest of the gang all lived in the same area code??????  _


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Man that would be sooo cool if we all lived in the same area code!!!! 

I am glad hes going to be okay!! I didn't know an inner ear infection could mess you up like that! Ouch! Poor guy!! I know you will take great care of him tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Princess....are you feeling okay today love?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Ya I feel fine, THANKS!!! (took 4 advil about an hour ago)... I am just soo damn busy at work, and getting really nervous too!!! 
how are u?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Just really, really tired.   Not gettin much sleep last night did not aid in my recovery process.....but
Life is like a box of chocolates
You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

hiya FG, sorry to hear about the hubby. Glad it wasn't anything to serious though.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi FG! Seems like a lot of us are having all sorts of issued these days! Thank g-d for health insurance and people that love and care about us, right? I hope he gets to feeling better real soon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

Miss L. you reminded me, of another reason I hate the job right now. No health Insurance 

grrrr I'm so stupid to agree to help them out til the end of oct.  Why do I do that stupid shiat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks you guys for the support.    You're right, is is a good thing that we have health insurance and people who care about us.

Dvl, are you still staying until the end of October?  I thought you had decided not to go back until you got your money.   I guess they gave you your money, huh?

If I were you (if you can afford it) I'd be long gone and the only thing they'd remember me by was the tire tracks I left on their face....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey D~ I agree w/ FG!! U need to run fast from them!!!

Miss L is right.. I would be shit up the creek w/o insurance. The surgery I am having tomorrow cost $8,000-10,000 but I am just paying $50!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

John begged me to stay til tomorrow and they'd have a check. So tomorrow morning I'll walk in and ask for my check and they have til noon to give it to me. And if not then I'll be gone for good.

Yeah my move date is still the end of october. I promised the side job I'd stay til then. Plus I make enough from them that I can afford to quite and just live offa the side job. I was just hoping to be able to save up more by workin at the regular place.

Mostly it was because of how bad John wanted me to stay. I have a hard time being mean, expecially when I can tell somebody needs help. But tomorrow is the deadline. Plus even if they give me the money tomorrow. Then the 1st is the next deadline. I'm not gonna put up with there crap anymore. 

How are ya holdin up with such little sleep cutie?


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey FG,

been a while since I visited your journal... too much to read! But glad things are better with ya and hubby feeling better...

What did you have your surgery for?  I couldn't find it when weeding through all those pages .....

Take care,


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi Lina, glad you stopped by.    Thanks!!

I had a tubal reanastomosis (tubal reversal)  My hubby and I want to have a baby...YEAH -- BABY FG.....hehehehe

How are you doing?


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm doing well, thanks for askin'!

Hmmmm... does that tubal reversal work?  I'm trying to get my husband to have a vasectomy and he doesn't want to do it! He said there may be complications and he doesn't want to add to the probs he already have.... Lots of my friends husband have it done I told him...without complications...

So now back to square one... I told him if I get my tubes tied I will do that and as a present I get to put my fake boobs in! Haha LOL,  .... No I was serious till bout a few weeks ago and did some research online.... and the horror stories about BA doesn't seem to be worth it.

I read somewhere that yours were leaking.... how are they now?  

Hey sorry, I seem to go on in your journal....hehe...  

Great that you are planning to have a baby!!! Nothing better to fill the house with!  Just make sure you are ready! Gosh... when we had our kids we were kinda bored and thought we were ready...... lil' did we know how much work it is! But it is worth it though.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh my gosh....
Yeah, they really do work.   Once the doc got in and took a look at my tubes and started to put them back together, she said they were beautiful and looked really healthy.  She said everything went really smoothly.   We were very happy to hear that.

I have a really close friend that just had a vasectomy after his third child.   He said there was just the swelling (that we all hear of) and a couple days on ice packs solved that though.

How many kidos do you guys have?  Are you sure you don't want more?  I definitely encourage people to wait a few months before going ahead with sterilization.  Lord knows now, I wish I hadn't done it to begin with.    

Now, onto the BA's.   Isn't it funny how you only read the "horror stories" online?  You never hear of anyone who abosolutely loves the work their PS did.   I, on the other hand am a walking billboard for my PS.   I did have a problem about a year after my first BA.  The problem was only that I had a defective implant.   It had nothing to do with my surgeon at all or his work.   So, when I found out that the implant had ruptured, I went ahead and scheduled the appt. to get it replaced and I just did both of them at the same time and went for a bigger size.   I'm so glad that I did.   Did you know a very large percentage (don't know the actually percentage) of women wish they'd gone bigger after the surgery?

Oh yeah, I'm ready for a baby.  So is the hubby.  I think he might be more ready than I am.     I already have two boys though and I know how much work they are.   My hubby on the other hand....HAS....NO....IDEA!!!!  
This is going to be fun.  I should have plenty of stories once the baby does get here and he loses so much sleep!!!  LOL


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

We have 2 kids and are definite that we don't want anymore... One son, turning 7 in a few weeks and a daughter 4.  Our son is more work than our daughter and he keeps us very busy.... so no more!  I heard the vasectomy is a better route from friends and doctors... it's just a matter of convincing the hubby... 

You changed your mind after having 2 boys... What made you change your mind? A new marriage? 

Well that's perfect then if your hubby is ready! So the night feedings he can take over right?   How exciting for you two!

I have read lots of good stories about BAs and yes that lots of women do wish they had gone bigger.... Now did you have to pay to have it redone since it was a defective implant?  How did you find your PS? How long have you had yours?  I read too that you need to replace them after about 10 yrs for maintenance since the silicone casing may disintegrate and be absorbed into your body...

Sorry, too many questions here.... 

But I am almost certain I won't be going that route though...give it up for VS water bras!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah,  a new marriage is why I did it and my hubby (hasn't had kids before) wants to have a baby or two.   Fine with me, I love kiddies!!!!!!

I really doubt that the hubby will be getting up at night to feed, I'm going to nurse.  I'll pump after a few weeks though and he CAN start helping with the feedings.

I did not have to pay for the re-do.  All I had to pay for was one implant (because I wanted to go bigger) and the anesthesia.  My PS was a client of mine and pretty much gave me a great discount with the first time.

Some people do have to have them replaced after 10 years.  It is suggested that you do it within 10 to 15 years.  However, some people never have to have it done.   It is up to you and your physician.   I have read and heard that a lot of people; after 10 or 12 years, just end up having them removed completely.   However, I think the people that have that done do not take care of the rest of their bodies like they should and they end up with the only thing looking good is their boobs.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh ps....how in the world do you wear those water bras??  I never liked them and always thought they felt weird.


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks FG for the info!

The water bras  I heard VS has new ones out so will have to go check 'm out... another excuse to go shopping!

Have a good day!


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

Now this seems like the thread to be......

I couldn`t read all that nattering, but it seems like we are discussing FB and lina`s boobs?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

Kuso......that's selective reading babe.


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Kuso......that's selective reading babe.




I only see the bits I`m interested in   

So, how are you today FB? Have you heard from P yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2002)

Kus -- I didn't notice anything else either....hmmmm


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

Must be a guy thing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

It is definitely a guy thing.   Hi TP!!

I haven't heard from P.  I doubt I will today.  I really don't expect her to get online until at least Sunday......maybe.
I know we're all thinking about her though and I know she is in good hands.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey FG....I must have missbed this but whats up with P?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

She's having surgery today to remove the ovarian cycts and stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi Fitgirl! Thanks for saying your thinking about me!! I am in so much pain right now, it hurts to lay down, and right now it feels good just sitting with perfect posture in this chair! 

Hey lina..I have implants, and LOVE mine, I have had them since December 2001... And Like Fitgirl said..I wish I would have gotten them a little bigger!! I am one day, after I have a baby!! 

Everyone take care, I know I am trying!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

hiya, just in case you are here but have been busy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 23, 2002)

Hi there beef cake!!!   How are you today?
Just a little frazzled here, but all will be okay soon.....I'm sure of it.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

How are you feeling?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey lady 

How are ya?  I get to have PB


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm feeling much better, still no appetite, but I'm trying to at least make myself drink my EAS Shakes.  I don't know what is wrong, I just have no desire to eat!!!

B -- you get to have PB?  I'm so jealous.   Actually with having little to no appetite right now, a little PB might do me good.
How are you doing lately lady


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey hon! Why don't you have an appetite? Thats strange! Lord, I got mine back yesterday!! not good!!  
Thats good your at least drinking your Eas shakes! Take care of yourself!
Is your hubby going to be okay?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey lady
> 
> How are ya?  I get to have PB



Sweet!! Am I cumming there or are you cumming here?





 Hi T!!!!  Glad you're getting all better. Hope hubby is feeling better too. Remind him ear aches are for the kids!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Hi T!!!!  Glad you're getting all better. Hope hubby is feeling better too. Remind him ear aches are for the kids!!!!



Aren't all men just one big kid???  

I'm just joking!!!  How are you PB    Haven't talked to you in  a while.   Is everything okay over there?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

No...actually, we are!  Thats why we like our toys!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

What toys are _YOU_ referring to???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmm, yes I guess women like there toys as well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, I'll be the first to admit it -- women do like their toys also.   I know I like mine!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey FG! How are you today? How is your hubby feeling today?? I hope he gets well soon!
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

He's not feeling better at all.   I'm taking him to see his ENT on Thursday morning, that was the quickest I could get him in to see him.

I'm doing great except now the party for Saturday night has been cancelled.   It's okay though.   I certainly didn't want to be at my birthday party without my husband and I didn't want him to go and just lay on the bed in his mom's room.  (The party is at his mom's house by the way.)

Are you feeling better P?  I hope you are doing okay.
Have a great day yourself.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh damn girl!! Sorry to hear that! What an ENT?

Thats sucks you can't have your party..but You wouldn't have wanted to be there anyway! I am sure you will have it another weekend, when hes all better!!
I feel okay..I have been on my feet all morning..soo getting really sore!! I am sitting now..and plan to stay here!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yes, I'll be the first to admit it -- women do like their toys also.   I know I like mine!!!!!



I am sure you do!

I almost forgot its a FitBirthday soon!  What day?  I believe I am entitled to forget, I get a free pass!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

@TP!!

Her Bday is on the 30th!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes TP, you get a free pass.   You can have anything you want doll

P is right, it is on the 30th.  I think the party is still on until after we find out from the ENT (Ear, Nose, Throat doctor) what is wrong and what they can give Brad.  We'll make a decision after that about the party.

I go back for my follow up appointment tomorrow morning and today my lovely auntie came to visit ---- I really do hate her.  But, she's going to be my closely watched friend for the next month or so.......


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey honey.. Well I hope everything goes well At the ENT Dr.! (duh..I should have known what that stands for..lol).

Good Luck at your follow up appt. tommorrow girl! That sucks you got aunt flo, shes so rude sometimes! However, at least you know all your parts are working properly!  
Is Brad at home?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> That sucks you got aunt flo, shes so rude sometimes! However, at least you know all your parts are working properly!



P, you don't still believe that "us guys" have no idea what you are talking about do you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

We know that pretty much all men, that are married, know what we're talking about.

Some don't though.  Some men are oblivious.  

Yes P, he's at home today....._again_
I don't know whether or not he'll attempt going to work tomorrow.  He said the 3 hours he was there this morning just wiped him completely out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

One guy I dated once.....oh my gosh -- well, it went pretty much like this:

ME:    No honey, not this week.
HIM:  Why?
ME:    Because my Aunt Flo is in town this week.
HIM:  What's your aunt being in town got to do with it?  Is she staying with you?
ME:    Nevermind....oh and by the way, you're an idiot.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

That's what I get for trying to date a blond.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey, watch the blonde jokes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 24, 2002)

Uh huh!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi FG! Hope Brad starts feeling better really soon. Sorry you had to cancel the party, you'll reschedule soon!

And that is great that you got Aunt Flo. Like P said, that means things are working like they should.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2002)

can't beleive you named it.  But like everybody said, at least you know your in "working" order. **efg** Or will be soon at least.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey, watch the blonde jokes!


Why?  You don't look blonde


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Really?  I am.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> P, you don't still believe that "us guys" have no idea what you are talking about do you?



TP~ Yes I know you guys know (most guys..lol) what we are talking about when we say "aunt Flo" or whatever.. I think We just hate saying.. "I'm on my period" ... that sounds sooo gay.. and gross.. LoL!!!



FG~ How are ya today?? Did Brad make it to work today? How did your follow up appt. go this morning!! Hope all is well!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

follow up appt. went very well.   She said the incision is healing very well and everything looks really good.

She said after my cycle, we can try to conceive whenever we get ready.   My fertile days for Oct. are going to be the 5th through the 10th.   My doctor said this morning to really shoot for the 6th through the 10th.  I don't know if we'll try that soon though.   Maybe we'll wait until Nov.......we'll see.

Yes, Brad went into work this morning.   I dropped him off on my way to the doctor and I picked him back up when I was done and took him back home.  I'm so glad that we go to the ENT tomorrow morning.

And you're right P, I know I hate saying "on my period"...it does sound so gross!!!   I guess we could say "I'm OTR" or "On the rag", but that sounds even groser!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey hon! I am glad your appt. went great!!! WOW You guys can start trying Fast! Cool.. Thats soo neat! I am so happy for you two!!!
Man, thats good Brad is going tomorrow. I wonder what is wrong with him?

Oh gosh!!! I think saying "On the Rag" is really sick!!! I wonder how TP is liking this conversation?? Aren't you glad we just say "Aunt Flo" TP?? sounds much more lady like!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, great conversation!  I just remember one time when you were surprised that I knew what you were talking about....

Thats pretty soon FG, but I guess if you guys are ready....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh ya I remember that TP!! Your a married man though..soooo of course you know!! LoL!!
How are ya hon??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

I think we're ready....the question is -- just how long do we really want to wait?  Ya know? 

I don't think we'll wait too long really.   If we don't shoot for my fertile days in October then we'll probably really start trying in November.    Who know, I guess I really could be preggo by Christmas!!!! That would be nice


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Ya I know what ya mean girl!! Lots for ya'll to talk about!
That would be neat to be pregnant at Christmas...
Think about this: Do u want to be pregnant all summer in the heat??? That just sounds miserable to me! ya know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

Girl, I did it once and it really wasn't that bad.  But you know, that was 10 years ago.   Oh well, whatever happens, happens.  Ya know?  I'll be happy with it.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh really! Thats good to hear that its not that bad!!  I Wish you the best of luck getting pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW AT THE ENT DR.!!!  

let us know whats wrong with him honey! I hope its nothing major, and they can treat it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 25, 2002)

i know you'll be back from the doc when ya read this. but hope everything go's great at the ENT doc.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

heya FG~ How are you today? When Do you take Brad to the Dr.??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

His mother offered to take him this morning, which was good.   I really needed to get some stuff done at work.  
I just talked to mother in law though and she said the Audiologist is seeing him right now and then they are sending him for an X-ray on his sinuses.   They are going to call me as soon as they are finished.

Honestly, I'm a little nervous right now.   But I know they will get him fixed up!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey! Oh that was sweet of his mom to take him! I am sure you are nervous honey! I am thinking of you and praying for you guys!! Don't worry, they are going to take good care of Brad!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

THanks P, you are such a sweet heart. 

 

How are you feeling today?  Are you at work?  How are you healing?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Awww thanks! Sooo are you girl!! 
I feel better today. I woke up a little sore in the tummy, but I took a painkiller and I feel great! Thank you so much for asking! Oh ya, I am at work.. working away like a bumble bee  ...FUN!
I think I am healing great! All my incisions are looking good (What i can see, they have this special tape on them) but theres no puffyness, or stuff coming out of them! 

How are your cuts healing? Did you get a big cut or what? I can't remember (all these drugs I am taking..lol)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

Honey I hear you about not being able to remember stuff on pain meds.....LOL

I have one cut -- horizontal -- almost like a C-Section cut -- it's about 2 inches long.    Luckily for me, my scars tend to vanish almost completely.    You can barely see my scars from the BA unless you look really, really closely.  Hopefully this one will be the same way.  I'm sure it will.  I need to get some Vitamin E caps or oil or something to put on it.

Glad you are healing well.   How about the bloating/gas from all of the gas and meds they gave you during surgery?  Did you go to the doctor for your follow up yesterday or is that next Wednesday?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh thats not that bad of a cut! I don't scar bad either..well on my arms I do.. but no where else.  I can't see my scars from my BA Either girl!! 
That vitamin E lotion has helped me a lot!!

Oh man, that bloating and Gas was miserable! I think I am normal again though..thank god...I was looking pregnant..lol!
I go next wednesday morning for my follow up!!

just have one thing to say...

THIS SUCKS NOT BEING ABLE TO HAVE SEX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> just have one thing to say...
> 
> THIS SUCKS NOT BEING ABLE TO HAVE SEX!!!!!!!!



Oh that is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

I KNOW PB!!! It SUCKS Soooooooo bad!!!! We can't until AT LEAST NEXT WEDNESDAY!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I KNOW PB!!! It SUCKS Soooooooo bad!!!! We can't until AT LEAST NEXT WEDNESDAY!!!



Gonna try to beat the old record?????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Huh PB??? 
Do you mean..will we try to break our old record when we can finally do it again??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

It does really suck.   I can now but now the hubby is feeling bad and can't.   Makes his head feel all dizzy....He said that's the reason he got this "condition" to begin with....
  Plus Aunt Flo is here!!!!  AAARRRRGGG!!!!!!!

it has been 18 days for me so far and going to be at least another 3.   Well, maybe for my birthday.  Oh, I wish, I wish, I wish!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh man girl.. I feeeeel your pain!!!
WOW 18 DAYS!!! Hopefully Aunt flo will be gone before your bday!!!! I hope you get your wish!
Its been 11 days for me!!! (psst.. my hands gonna fall off..lol)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> (psst.. my hands gonna fall off..lol)



OH MY GOOOODDD!!!!!!!

I feel you though.  

Sounds like you need an extra pair of hands -- 
Princess says....."Oh Maaattt, where are you honey?  I need your services again."


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

LMAO @ FG!!! Heck ya girl.. I need more hands..lol!!!!!! 
That was probably Too much info for ya!

I wish I could have his services again... but not till the Dr. says so!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

any updates on Brad yet girl?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, sorry....

The doctor saw him and the Audiologist did his tests and they think it is an infection....sinuses.   They sent him to have some X-rays on his head anyway and will have the results back tomorrow.   He said until the X-rays come back, they won't know for sure though.   And he couldn't give him any medication until then.

I hope he is feeling better today.  I've only talked to him once -- while he was on the way home.  I told him I was going to come home at lunch, but I know he is wiped out so I was letting him go home and rest.   I'll see him in a couple of hours though.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the update!
That is strange that a sinus infection can do all that to you! I hope thats all it is!!! Thats cureable ya know! I bet you can't wait to go home!!! That really stinks he cant have any meds...poor guy!!! Does he have an appetite??
I know your taking good care of him
~ Thinking about you~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you
I really am ready to go home.   I would've taken the rest of the afternoon off if I could've.  
I know, I wish he could have some meds right now, but until they know exactly what they are dealing with, they don't know what to give him.   He does have a pretty good appetite, we had Chinese last night and he had two servings!

I am trying to take really good care of him.  I would take this from him if I could!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

welcome 

I bet your ready to jet.. don't you hate having a boss!!! 
Thats good he still has an appetite..lord hes got a big one huh..lol!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

hiya FG. **efg**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hiya Dvlmn.......

How are you today?  What's been happenin' with ya?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey D!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey you two, how ya been?

things have been alright, workin every night this week. But hitting the gym. Gonna try to take some pix tomorrow or this weekend. Diet hasnt' been what it should be but hasn't been to bad either.

Almost a month to the day til I move now.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

HEY !!! 

You sound like your doing much better D!  WOW~ One month!! Thats cool..are u excited sweets??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

anxious, but looking forward to it. It'll be a fresh start and somewere I've wanted to live for a long time. 

Other than the lack of sleep things are looking alot better. Thanks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

Glad things are a little better D.   Other than the lack of sleep, that is!!!   LOL

Glad you are looking forward to the move.   I know you'll make new friends and have a great time and hey....if it doesn't work out, you can still always move to Texas (Dallas in particular)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

HEY GIRL!!  How are ya today? Hows Brad feeling today?

Hope all is well... Is your party still on??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey P...how are you feeling today?   I'm good.   Doing better each day.  Brad is feeling a little better today.   We are waiting to hear from the ENT on the X-ray results and then we'll get his medication that he prescribes.

Yes, the party is still on......woo hooooo!!!
My sister in law took me shopping last night for a new outfit for the party and I almost cried!!!  I can't believe how puffy and swollen my lower abs still are from the surgery.   I still wear the same size, but girl I had to squeeze into the skirt and take a deep breath to zip it up!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2002)

hey FG ... seems like everyone is on the mend.  Excellent!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey girlie! I am glad your getting better ( me toooo)... and that Brad is feeling a little better today! Thats great to hear!! 
AWESOME! Is it tomorrow night?? DETAILS! 

Girl, I know how you feel about being puffy~ don't worry it will go down soon!! Drink a lot of water....thats helping me! I am staying away from my diet cokes 
Can u go to the gym yet??
I am miserable not going.. but I know I need to heal!
WE ARE GONNA BE OKAY SISTA!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

I am miserable not going to the gym either.   I can't wait until Monday when I can go back.   I've been drinking a lot of water lately.....not having any diet cokes or sprites or 7-Up or anything...except coffee.

yes, tomorrow night is the party -- we are catering in fajitas from this place called Matito's and having Margaritas and beer and we are going to have a great time. 
We are combining it with my brother in law's birthday too because we only celebrate BIG birthdays (i.e. ending in 0 -- like 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 ) you get the idea.  So, since this is my 30th....that means big, big presents.....YEAH!!!  WOOOO HOOO!!!
I can't wait to see what I get.
I know one thing -- from my mother in law.   She is giving me Northpark Gold.   There is a mall here in Dallas called Northpark Mall and they have these coins in all denomonations called Gold, they are gold and you can use it at any store in the mall.   My mother in law is giving me $200, I think. She let the cat out of the bag already at my sister in laws birthday a couple of weeks ago.

So.....around here -- Northpark Gold is ALWAYS a GOOD THING!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

gmorning FG, as promised I put up new pix and stuff today.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

Thats good your drinking lots of water!! Its hard for me not to grab a diet coke..but I am doing good! SO you get to start back in the gym on monday..good for you! I find out wed. when I can. 

WOW That party sounds like a BLAST!!!! Oh yumm yumm Fajitas~ And Margaritas!! Girl, your going to have a great day!!!  
I bet u get a lot of cool stuff. I love what your mother in law is giving you!!! Thats awesome!!! They have that at our Willowbrook mall here!! 

HOPE U HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

lol glad to hear the party is on  

have a few drinks for me, and while your having such a great time just don't think about how I'm stuck working.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

FG~ Whatcha doing honey??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

I was busy putting labels on our videos to warn people that if they didn't return them, there would be a $150.00 fine.....

EEEKKK

Now, I'm doing nothing, just waiting for 4:30 to roll around so I can goooo hooommee!!!!

What are you doing/


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh that sounds like fun girl!!!
~I just got done messing w/ hard loans...I need a budlight! 
I KNOW I AM SOO READY TO JET!! I got 25 minutes!!!

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND & HAVE FUN AT YOUR PARTY HONEY!!!!   I will be thinking of yoU!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

GIRL~ ITs 4:35.. what are u doing still at work??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Time to go home ladies!!!

Hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey everyone....how is ya today?
I had such a great time at the party on Sat.   
My hubby gave me a new bag -- Louis Vuitton -- Just what I wanted.   My sister in law gave me the check book cover to match.  My other sister and law and brother in law gave me a really beautiful amber glass candle holder and a $100 gift card to express.  My mother in law gave me $200 Northpark Gold and my boss, who also came to the party, gave me a $25 gift card to Pier 1.   
I think I really cleaned up.  The dinner was great and everyone had a really good time.   I was so happy!!!

How was your weekend P?  How are you feeling today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh  IPMC......we share birthday's!!!!

Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Yo FB...happy birthday !!! There is a thread here just incase you miss it


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO FITGIRL,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!

lOVE YA GIRL~ hope you have a WONDERFUL day!!!   :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like your party was a blast girl!! MAN you did clean house with gifts!! WOW you got a Louis Vuitton purse and & check book cover!! LUCKY!! What an awesome hubby you have there!!!  Thats sooo sweet of all of them to get you such great gifts! WOW!
Congrats!
I am glad your party was a success!!

Have a great day honey!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2002)

happy birthday, cutie.  **huge hugs**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday to you! And what a score on the gifts! I always say that gift cards are a good choice.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

FG! Hey woman .. whatcha up to today??? What are u doing tonight for your bday?  
Hope your having a great day!!

How is Brad feeling?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2002)

He's doing much better.   Thanks for asking about him.  You are so sweet!!

I don't know if we will go out to dinner or not.   He is working late closing out month end and I don't know what time he will be home.  Maybe we can just go for a quick bite to eat and then back home.

Depends on how he is feeling tonight too.  

What are you up to today?  How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

hey honey! I'm so glad Brad is doing much better!!
When will they get all the tests back?

Well..whatever u guys do tonight..I hope you have fun..and don't have to cook..lol!! 
Have a wonderful Birthday night sweetie!!!  

~ aww thanks for asking about me. I am feeling much better! Only a tad sore, but no big deal at all!!  I have been swamped today..like brad..here it gets NUTS at the end of the month!! FUN! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLIN'!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Good Morning FG~ how are you today? How was your birthday night?? Hopefully great!
Have a great day!!


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm sorry I missed it... My calendar is off a day or two... LOL  

Happy belated B-day sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2002)

You're forgiven PB......I guess!!!    As long as you bring me a gift when you come here next year.   Deal?

Hey everyone....sorry I've been elusive today.  I've actually kinda been busy and then the boss took me to lunch for my B-day.
So, how is everyone?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

hey girlie!!! How are ya today?
That was sweet of your boss to take you to lunch for your birthday! How was your evening yesterday? Hopefully great!

I am busy to today..must be in the air in texas ..lol!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

hiya FG.  

sorry to hear they are actually making you work. Want me to take care of that problem for ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hiya FG.
> 
> sorry to hear they are actually making you work. Want me to take care of that problem for ya?



Uh huh.....

Hey you guys.....go check out Stonehamstudios.com

creepy about this painting....

Oooo, here's the link:

http://www.stonehamstudios.com/haunted.shtml


And just in time for All Hallow's Eve!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

now that is cool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm a sucker for the paranormal!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

that's because it's interesting, and can't really be explained.  

did ya like x files to?  I used to the last ones just weren't as good though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah, I watch X-Files too.....

And you're right....it is interesting!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

i want to get the first seasons on DVD but they are still way to high priced. 

How ya doing today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey how much are they there?  I could look here for you.   Things tend to be a little cheaper here.

Let me know


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Heya darlin' how are ya today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2002)

Today is a good day --
I'm having a better lunch today than usual and I've got two Meso-Tech bars here to munch on.   

I plan to have a nutritious meal for dinner tonight too.   Although, I don't know what it will be yet.

I'm making myself drink plenty of water and I'm anxious to get back in the gym.   To tell you the truth though, I don't feel I'm ready to go back yet.  I think I pushed it a little too hard the past two weeks running around taking care of the sickly hubby.  
Not that that's bad, it's what we wives were put here for.  But I don't think I had time to completely  recupe, ya know?

Anyway....just a journal entry here.   Nothing of real importance.
Hope everyone is okay today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey P.   Listen, are you still taking that Xenadrine?  Have you gotten all of those tests results back yet?  How are you feeling lately?  What's been going on with you lately?  I feel so outta touch with everyone.....

_now here I am talking and typing -- fast like you...LOl_


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey how much are they there?  I could look here for you.   Things tend to be a little cheaper here.
> 
> Let me know



keep rubbin it in about things being cheaper and your gonna get your butt smacked.  

right now they are around 90-120 for each season. Last I checked.

Sorry to hear you didnt' get to relax and recoupe like you'd have liked to. It'll all be better soon. I know it will.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> keep rubbin it in about things being cheaper and your gonna get your butt smacked.




I'm tired of your empty promises!!!!




cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Heya honey!!!

Great journal entry girl..I can tell you were typing & thinking fast like me..lol!!!
I know what ya mean about not feeling ready to go back to the gym!  I think I am going to wait till Monday, even though he told me today I could start my cardio now! But I don't know??? 
Glad  your eating clean and drinking lots of water!!
Not much going on w/ me..Just watching where this hurricane is going to land at! Sooo Exciting & scary too!! I have been cooking every night for Matt girl..totally spoling him, and its fun! Sooo is Brad all better?? Oh I feel good, just crampy because Aunty Flo is in town..lol!! But my cuts are looking gooood .. u can barely see where he cut me..cool huh! How about you? Hows yours healing??
I probably take one Xenadrine a day..IF THAT! I have not been taking it much. I'm out..and the girl I work w/ has a bottle, and some days I might ask her for one if I need the energy..ya know! But I love those pills! I am getting another bottle soon! Just trying to take it easy..and only take my Vitamins! 

U Take care of yourself girl..and Don't go back to the gym if you don't think your ready!!! You know your body better than anyone! Maybe we can both start together on Monday??
Take care girl!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

--->  :smack:

damn didn't work, well I'll get you back  

Hope you feel better. If you don't wanna start the gym yet, then hold off. It sounds like you've been eating healthy, so if you need a few more days to get back to it. Then so be it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

I like your new quote girl!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

Gmorning FG, how ya doin?


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You're forgiven PB......I guess!!!    As long as you bring me a gift when you come here next year.   Deal?



Hmmm depending on how things go it might be a baby shower gift


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

well that took you long enough PB.....where've you been?

What's going on over there anyway?

Hi dvlmn....you sexy little.......#$%@%@#  You.
How are ya/


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> well that took you long enough PB.....where've you been?
> 
> What's going on over there anyway?



My monitor died on me and it took me a couples days to figure it oot since I don't have a spare one.. got spare everything else....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

alright, cutie.  Just really tired. I think I'm going to have to start calling in sick to this shiat day job after they give me the rest of the money next wed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

sounds like a plan to me D.   Glad you're finally getting the money.  You could really probably go for a sick day (aaaheemmm....) huh?

Glad you're doing okay.

PB -- what happened to your monitor dude?  Did you get another one?  Well, maybe this time you'll think twice about pointing that thing at some chick on the screen -- huh?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

WAZZZZZZZ UP CHICK???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey P....about to eat the other half of my meso-tech bar and go get another bottle of water and go to the bathroom....

How 'bout chu???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

awww details.. I LOVE IT!
What flavor of mesotech do u have?? 
ohhh I need to refill my waterbottle~ Slacking a tad today. I think I have only had 3 1/2 bottles so far! 

I am just chillin' and working on a loan  (putting in all their info in my computer, and verifying how much $$ they have ) FUN!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

I have the Choc. P/B....Yummy stuff!!!

Sounds like you're having fun?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

OH Yum!! whats the macro like on that bar???

I am drinking my Eas lo-carb shake right now...strawberry..yum! 

Ya..right.. IF YOU Call this fun!! lol!!!
All of my loan officers are here...and its a crazy Madhouse! 

Is it 5 yet???

Oh~ ~ And I have my 19 year old sister Instant Messaging me on AOL saying "OH yum I just popped open a NICE COLD BUD LIGHT~ How sweet it is..how sweet it is" IS WHAT SHE SAID! What a little brat!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

want me to send her a message and scare the hell outa here P? lol

hmmm beer, it's been a long time since I've had one.


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> PB -- what happened to your monitor dude?  Did you get another one?  Well, maybe this time you'll think twice about pointing that thing at some chick on the screen -- huh?


It just died  but now I have a 19 inch instead of a 17.. size does matter!!!!!!! 

And I was pointing it.. well not directly


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> want me to send her a message and scare the hell outa here P? lol
> 
> hmmm beer, it's been a long time since I've had one.



OH MY GOD THAT WOULD BE HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!
 ~ Sure~

I know D~ I have not had a beer or any alcohol since sept. 21~ cause of my surgery.. but I am going to have one saturday night for sure!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't had a beer in a long time either.   I did have 4 margaritas last Sat. at my Bday party though....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

hhahah, good one FG. I haven't had anything alcohol to drink since I helped my friends move the end of August.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> It just died  but now I have a 19 inch instead of a 17.. size does matter!!!!!!!




Want to buy my 26" that kinda got lost when we went bankrupt?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

FG~ Now that u mention it about Margaritas... I did have a strawberry Daq. last saturday at the mexican rest. Matt and I went too.. OOPS!!! Forgot about that one! 

WOW Dvlmn.. you need a beer honey!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

or a long island tea


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

or that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

or a Jack and Coke?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

oh ya ya!!! 

I can't drink that stuff I will be~


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

I prefer the Long Island Tea's myself. Those better for ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

"Those better for ya?"   

I think you've had too many already D.....


Seriously -- are those good?  The Long Island Teas?  I've never had one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

No gym yet.   I think I'll go tomorrow though.   This way I can sleep in and then go to the gym when I wake up.   The boys always love going to my gym anyway.   Also, it will give me time to walk on the treadmill for as long as I want to.  
_should be verrrrry interesting._

I bought a bottle of the new Stacker 2 Lite yesterday and took it before lunch.   I took another cap this morning before breakfast and will take again before lunch.

Breakfast: Oatmeal and black coffee
Lunch:  Jo Ann and I are going to Chipotle today for lunch.  I can't wait because I've been craving it for about 2 weeks now.


So slow today at the office.   My boss is gone, my VP is gone, my safety director is gone and I'm the only one in the office.  What to do?  What to do?

Hope everyone is okay so far today?  P, how are you feeling honey?  
Just another entry in this journal of mine.   I think I will start a new journal though.  I'm starting TP's diet again on Monday and I'm keeping a new actual diary of my food, mood and supps.  I have got to lose some more weight.   It is becoming sickening to look at myself in the mirror.    I think it might have something to do with the fact that I haven't been to the gym in *25* freakin' days, the incision site still isn't healed completely and the skin is still really tight right there and I'm still a little swollen in the lower abs.....aarrrggghhhh!!!!!
I would really like to cry right now (shield your eyes, it won't be pretty)

Okay, that might have been a little too much emotion for this early.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey girl!! Good morning! Sorry your all by yourself there today! That does suck sometimes... but hey you can talk to us all day! My mom bought those Stacker pills to! They advertise them all the time on the radio here! Good luck with them & be careful!
Okay you brat!! Your going to Chipolte today! HOW WEIRD! My brother and I are going to lunch today..and he told me what was by his office and that place was one of them!! I was like..WE HAVE TO GO THERE! But dang it...he ate there yesterday!! I am still going to try!!! 

I'm sorry your incision site is still not healed yet!! Its going to take time girl, you had a major surgery! Don't be so hard on yourself, kay! I am sure your judging  yourself WAY harder than you should be! We all do that!!! 
Thats good your starting TP's diet again, and keeping track of everything! Your going to do great hon!! SMILE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

You jsut tell your brother that he can have something different and you didn't eat there yesterday so you wanna eat there today!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Ya girl!!!! I Keep Trying.. and hes naming all these Other places.. and I keep doing this:  
Trying to break his heart!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

... and a happy Friday morning to your fine self!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

Just beg a lot and tell him if you guys go there then you'll buy him a protein bar or somethin'.....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh ya!!! I am still working on him!! I am about to say Forget it! We will go next week..and go to the Chipolte about 15 min. from me!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Whatcha doing this Weekend FG?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hiya FG.  Sorry to hear it's taking so long for ya to be all healed up. 

Yeah Long Island Tea's are awesome, but don't drink to many they are 95% alcohol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

Tomorrow we are going to a little cookout/birthday party for my bro in law.   Crap!!!   That reminds me, I need to go get a card and a gift.

He just recently got into taking Hydroxycut and eating protein bars and eating healthy and stuff, so I think I'm going to make him up a little basket with some protein bars and goodies.

And then on Sunday, I think I'm going to take the money that I got for my bday and go shopping.    I'm so looking forward to this weekend.  I need the rest really, really bad.
Plus, I'd like some time alone with my hubby --- for marital stuff --- ya know?


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Shopping?

I need some stuff. Lets see......a California cage for Sweet Pea, a couple of bird stands for different rooms, uhm....oh a new video game would be cool.

Thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

Well Fade, since you're putting in your order -- would that be XBox or PS or what???

Oooo, speaking of games.    We ordered that new one for XBox, I can't remember the name, comes out on Halloween and also HOuse of the Dead (for me, my fav game)!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Can ya get me a job while your out shopping as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hunter the Reckoning, for Xbox is awesome.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Marital stuff???

I like that kind of stuff


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

PC games please


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Marital stuff???
> 
> I like that kind of stuff


Oh yes. Much better than PC games


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Marital stuff???
> 
> I like that kind of stuff



I don't remember that stuff.   Maybe us single people could use an explanation. **efg**


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

You will learn of this in time grass hopper.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You will learn of this in time grass hopper.



roflmao nah I tried learning that, but that didn't work. Guess the teacher sucked.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

I hate it when the teacher sucks....

Then it just ends up the student teaching the teacher!!!   Big mess.

I like marital stuff too......boy do I like it.  Yum yum.
Oh -- you guys probably weren't talking about tasting, huh??
Oh well.....TMI from fitbabe yet once again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I hate it when the teacher sucks....
> 
> Then it just ends up the student teaching the teacher!!!   Big mess.
> ...



 oh well sometimes TMI can be fun. **holding back comment**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Tomorrow we are going to a little cookout/birthday party for my bro in law.   Crap!!!   That reminds me, I need to go get a card and a gift.
> 
> He just recently got into taking Hydroxycut and eating protein bars and eating healthy and stuff, so I think I'm going to make him up a little basket with some protein bars and goodies.
> ...



awww marital stuff.~~ Know what ya mean hon!! Gonna be a lot of that this weekend!! 
Have fun shopping girl!! Especially since its not your money!! COOL!

Thats a great idea to get him protein bars, etc.... smart girl 

WELL I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

LOVE shopping!!!  Wish we could all go together 

I'm going to get my hair done and then go baby shower shopping tonight!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

That would be fun huh B?

What is everyone doing this afternoon?
Not much over here.  No one is here and I don't have any work right now.   I'm searching around on the internet for ghost stories and stuff like that!!   LOL

Oh P, I pm'd you


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Workin, but trying to get outa workin tonight. Then I can clean my place since now I'm there all alone. and that would make for less stuff to clean on the 27th. 

Find any good ones?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's some...

http://cgi.hauntedhouse.com/stories/stories.pl

http://www.hauntedamerica.com/ghost/index.html

http://www.hauntedhouses.com/index2.htm


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm going shopping to tonight B!!

Whatcha doing to your hair?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

I need to dye mine again.  just have to find the time


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Getting highlights & lowlights... to cover my grey hair


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

oh cool! I am getting mine colored next weekend! 

B~ Have a good weekend too honey! Thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

FG~ I pm'd ya back hon! I would have been much faster but Dvlmn keeps instant messaging me.... KIDDING D!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

who me?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

lmao!!!
ya you!!

I was just playin' with ya!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

BYE FITGIRL, & Dvlmn!!!

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

I want IM too........how the heck do I get that????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

Monday -- 10/7

I've started the diet again today (the one TP gave me)
I've started out okay too
Breakfast:  1 carton egg beaters and 2 slices of turkey with a cup of black coffee and 1 bottle of water
Mid-morning:  EAS AdvantEdge Shake
Lunch: Roasted chicken and another bottle of water
Dinner: Grilled chicken on my GF Grill and I had 1 sweet potato.  I know it wasn't on the no carb day, but at least it wasn't bread or something like that!  

Workout at 5:00 -- 40 minutes on treadmill


I'll keep track of the food and workouts again too.
Speaking of workouts....I had planned to go this morning but I think the storm knocked out our power last night and my alarm did not go off.   No worries though -- I plan to go after work.

Hope everyone is doing great today and had a great weekend.   Mine was pretty good.
Princess, how are you feeling today doll?


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I want IM too........how the heck do I get that????



Do you mean AIM Babe? Go to aol.com and click the messanger link....download and your set....just did it myself today!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

Do I have to be a subscriber to AOL???

Cause if I do....I'm screwed!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

NO......I don`t but can still use it....in fact I`ve been on it half the night without a prob....it`s GREAT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh wow....okay, I'll go do that.....

brb


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl!!!  
Good luck on the new diet honey! I know you will do great!
I have AIM also~ Did you sign up girl! I love it!! My sister and I can talk for free!!  Let me know if you get it!

Glad you had a great weekend! I did to!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

www.aim.com it's easier to download it from there, and nope you don't need to be a subscriber at all. That's one of the few good things aol actually has ever done. 

hiya FG, glad to see your back at the diet. But we need pix


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

FG~ Whatcha doing babe??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm eating my roasted chicken.   Need to go post my lunch!!!
I'm also looking through the newest issue of M&F.

did you get to go to Chipotle on Friday P?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

yes....I did get AIM.

My name is fitgirl0791.   Put me on your list and IM me so I can get you on mine okay?  All of you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

wohohooo, I'm there.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh yum roasted chicken! I just finished oats & eggwhites~yum!

Yeah!! Your a member!! Now we can get in trouble at work..kidding!!! Kay I will go add you!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

I just added you to my AIM... I'm Bubblezzz69


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2002)

Awww....hey B.....I just IM'd you back


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 8, 2002)

10/08/02

I woke up this morning at 4:20 and went to the gym.   Did 40 minutes on the treadmill and also some wall sitting.   (You know where you put one of those Swiss Balls up against the wall and lower into a sitting position?  I did 2 sets for a 7 count; 2 sets for a 9 count and 2 sets for an 11 count.

I also did two sets of shoulder press W/ 10 lb. dumbbell for 12 reps.

I'm slowly but surely getting back into the swing of things.  It's really kinda hard and I'm learning ISOLATION all over again.  It's funny how we take our Core for granted until we can't use it like we used to.   It makes me really glad that I trained my back as I have.

Breakfast:  1 cup oatmeal and black coffee.
9:00 am:    EAS AdvantEdge Shake
Lunch will be:  grilled chicken left over from last night and agreen beans and water to drink.
 -- I also made two ground turkey patties on the GF grill while I was home and brought them with me to eat later on.
Mid-Afternoon meal:  two ground turkey patties with some rommaine lettuce and water to drink.
Dinner:  two grilled ground turkey patties and zucchini with water to drink.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2002)

Awesome workout this morning girl!!! I am soo proud! Your right we do take our core for granted!! I am glad your getting back into the swing of things!! I was going to start weights tonight...but my pup is getting neutered..and I got to pick him up after work, pick up my bc pills, and then take care of him...if he needs it..other wise I will go!!

Have a great lunch! SOUNDS YUMMY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 8, 2002)

Hope you get to go P.   Do dogs have any antibiotics or pain meds when they have that  done???  I don't know, I haven't had a dog since I was 6.....LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 10/08/02
> 
> ....You know where you put one of those Swiss Balls up against the wall and lower into a sitting position.....



Sounds kinda kinky...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 8, 2002)

Only you TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Only you TP



I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 8, 2002)

you should doll


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi FG! Do you have cats? Not like dogs? Did you really eat 1 cup of oatmeal, that would be a ton of oatmeal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2002)

Why would you think I have cats MissL?  Or dogs?

I'm deathly allergic to cats.   Seriously!!!  If I get within 5 ft. of cats and don't or can't get away -- my eyes start turning red and watery, I continuously sneeze, my throat starts closing up, I start weezing.......   It's really horrible.   

Quick story -- I dated this guy once and didn't know he had a cat, went back to his house after dinner one night and started sneezing and stuff and weezing and couldn't breath, then the cat walked in and I had to leave.   On the way out and in the car it got worse and I can within about 5 minutes of driving myself to the hospital.   I had to stop the car and get out just to get some fresh air.

Anyway...no, I don't have dogs either.   I like dogs though.

Yes, I really eat a cup of oatmeal.   But not like a cup dry, I mean a cup made with water (all together).  

What's been up with you lately?  Doin' Okay?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2002)

*10/09/02*

Woke up at 4:20 this morning, went to gym

Did more of those sitting position things on the ball and then some squats with the ball too.  Did some seated tricep extensions and did 30 minutes on the treadmill and 10 minutes on the cross trainer.

Breakfast:  1 carton egg beaters, 2 slices turkey and a cup of black coffee.
Mid-morning meal:  EAS AdvantEdge Shake and a bottle of water
Lunch:  black beans, diced grilled chicken, hot sauce and lettuce mixed together.   Water to drink.
Mid-Afternoon meal:  Cucumber and water.

TP, can I have cucumbers or should I not?




Gotta go back and post dinner for last night


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Great workout this morning again girl!!  
40 minutes of cardio!! You totally rock!

That sucks you are allergic to cats!! I bet that guy was like "what the hell is wrong w/ her all of a sudden" LoL! You poor thing!!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

lol, nope was stuck workin. I don't scare that easily.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

FG, Cucs are fine just don't overdo 'em on the no carb days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2002)

10/10/02

NO CARB DAY TODAY!!!!!

No workout this morning too.   I painted till 10:30 last night and was just so wiped out this morning.    Oh well, rest is good!!!

Breakfast:  Black coffee (oh I need a lot of this today), eggs and 2 slices of turkey......oooh speaking of turkey -- Princess, I dont' know if your grocery store carries Boar's Head Brand, but if they do, you can now get the turkey breast in the large hunks like you would Jennie-O or something like that.
I love the Boar's Head Brand.   It is less fat, salt and is all pure turkey breast.   It is so soooo good.
Mid-morning meal:  EAS Shake
Lunch:  Turkey patty and chicken breast on a bed of rommaine lettuce (small bed, I doubt it's goin' to hurt) and water to drink.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm so glad I can cucumbers.   They are so good.  I had two yesterday because there were cupcakes in the kitchen and I was trying to make myself full so I'd stay away from them.....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

FG! Hey babe!! 
THANKS SOOO MUCH For telling me about that turkey! Ya know me tooo well.. I lUV turkey!! Thanks though girl.. I will get some on Saturday morning when I go grocery shopping!! 

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT NO CARB DAY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

*10/11/02*

Great workout this morning.  Woke up 4:20
30 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on Cross Trainer
Squats with the Swiss Ball
And a little bit of shoulder work

Felt really good to get back to somewhat of a normal workout for me.  I'll be working out tomorrow and I think I'll try to incorporate a little bit of ab work.


Breakfast:  two egg whites, one whole egg scrambled with turkey and bell pepper for some veggies and OJ to drink.    
got busy so no mid-morning meal
Lunch: Brown rice, broccoli tips and cantonese style sauteed beef. Water to drink.   OHHHHH, SOOOO GOOOOD!!!!


More later as the day goes on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

OJ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

I know....but I am trying to supplement anyway possible.   While OJ isn't on the diet, it does contain folic acid and is good for me while I'm trying to get pregnant.

And.....I don't drink it everyday or even a few times a week.  I may have one 8 oz. glass a week, even if.

I promise I'll use it sparingly!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

LoL!! TP is hardcore 

Hey FG! do you take folic acid pills???
I just started them 2 nights ago! 

WORKOUT SOUNDS Great!! Are you sure you should start doing your abs this soon?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

No but I am taking my pre-natal vitamins.  I don't know if that's enough or not.   I should call my doc and ask.   But anyway.....a little OJ isn't going to make or break me....._is it?_

TP is hardcore......


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't think that OJ is that big of deal 

LoL!!!
I can hear tp yellin at me!! 

Yes.. call your dr. and ask him girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Which reminds me......I need to go to the pharmacy and p/up my pre-natal vits


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

yep!! You better go get them girl!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> No but I am taking my pre-natal vitamins.  I don't know if that's enough or not.   I should call my doc and ask.   But anyway.....a little OJ isn't going to make or break me....._is it?_
> 
> TP is hardcore......



it could

(keep drinking it and let me know)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

gmorning FG 

lol on the OJ, I can't stand the real stuff ( to much acid) so I always used to drink Sunny Delight, but there's way way to much sugar in that. lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hmmmm.....okay.   I certainly don't want it to hinder my progress.  I guess I'll ditch the OJ and get some folic acid pills.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Juice???  What's that???

I haven't had juice in 2 MONTHS


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Can you not have juice B?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Nope... none for me 

I only get water, Isopure shakes w/ water, Isopure RTDs, EAS RTDs, and Crystal Light drinks.

But tonight I'm going to party... sshhh... don't tell TP


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

OHH COOL B!! Where are you guys going??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

yeah B, you better be scared!!!!
LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, how about if I say that the OJ I had this morning was for me and you????

Then I only "half" get in trouble.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

LMAO @ FG!! Lets see If TP ALLOWS that!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

The Bay Area Turnig Point is having their annual Casino Night!!!

Gambling & Booze!!!  All for a good cause!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Well.....as long as it's for a good cause.

Then so be it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

Ohhhh Cool B!! That sounds like a lot of fun!...

and like FG Said...as long as its for a good cause!! 

....WHATS A GIRL TO DO??!! LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

*10/14/02*

Woke up 4:20 -- turned the alarm off -- contemplated not getting up to go to the gym this morning -- got up anyway -- went to gym -- sat in the parking lot for 15 minutes waiting for the doors to open -- knew there was a reason I didn't want to get up!!!!


Got in 30 minutes of cardio
3 sets seated rows -- 40#
3 sets shoulder press -- 15#
3 sets front raise -- 10#
Squates with ball -- 2 sets, 30 reps each
Calf raise on rotator calf machine -- 2 sets, 25 reps each

Breakfast:  (low carb today)  I had two Eggo Fat-Free Waffles with 2 tblsp of sugar free, low cal syrup and black coffee.
(***Look TP, no OJ!!!)
Lunch:  chicken breast pieces with steamed broccoli, carrots, celery and zucchini.    Water to drink.
Mid-afternoon meal: mixed fruit and two more bottles of water.

Hope everyone is doing great today and had a great weekend.  Mine was chalk full of painting and weed killing!!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nope... none for me
> 
> I only get water, Isopure shakes w/ water, Isopure RTDs, EAS RTDs, and Crystal Light drinks.
> ...



Ummm, can't hide in here, sorry.  Shame, shame.    

At least if you are going to get all liquored up take some pics for us!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Good Morning FG!! Your breakfast sounds yummy!! Did you have a good weekend? Weed killing huh?? COOL~ Sounds fun! 
Did you get all your painting done? 

Anyway~ Have a good low carb day!!!  PS!! ~~ Good Job on no OJ!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

gmorning FG.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

WHERE ARE U??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

who me????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah you.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

ya you!!
I am just picking on ya!!! 
You get to go home soon..lucky!!
I have one more hour!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 15, 2002)

*10/15/02*

NO workout this morning.   My lower abs were sore.   But I don't think it's muscular.   It was kinda sore around the left side of my incision.   So I just took it easy this morning and didn't go to the gym.

Breakfast:  Same as yesterday.
Mid-Morning: 3 oz. roasted chicken breast and a bottle of water 
Lunch: cup of french onion soup and a chicken salad with water to drink
Mid-Afternoon: fruit and more roasted chicken breast with cold green tea
Dinner:  TBA

Hope everyone is doing great today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

good idea, don't push it to hard. Listen to what your body is telling you. 

Hi there.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

hey my darlin' FG!!
Sorry your lower abs were hurting this morning!

WHEN ARE WE GOING TO FEEL NORMAL AGAIN???
I had bad cramps last night RIGHT where my cyst was...go figure!

Hope your alright babe!! Take it easy!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

HEY FG~~  I emailed ya earlier..did u get it??

Have a good night girl..I know your about to leave!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 16, 2002)

*10/16/02*

Hi everyone 
Hope you're all good today!!

Got up at 4:45 this morning -- yes, I woke up late
Went to the gym
20 minutes on treadmill 
Squats with ball -- 3 sets, 20 reps each
Tricep Extensions -- 2 sets, 10 #, 10 reps each arm
Overhead Extensions -- 2 sets, 15#, 10 reps each
Tricep Kickbacks -- 10 #, 20 reps each arm
Bench Dips -- 1 set, 15 reps


Today's Breakfast was not great!!   It being Boss's Day, we had a breakfast for all of the bosses.  I did have fress fruit, a small portion of egg casserole and a small portion of french toast casserole and black coffee.
No mid-morning meal because we ate breakfast so late in the morning.
Lunch: about 4 oz. of chicken breast and water.


Today being a NO CARB day for me, I'm having no carbs for the rest of the day.   Working on my third bottle of water right now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

gmorning FG, looks like a good workout. hmm didn't know it was boss's day.

You still busy today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 16, 2002)

yeah pretty busy D.....how are you doing?
I've had some contracts and stuff to finish up before I leave to go to the dentist.   Yeah, fun!!!!   

Sorry I haven't gotten on in a couple of days.  Just trying to actually get some work done.  It seems we had nothing to do and then we got busy all of a sudden.
How are things with you over there?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

feelin better today, gonna hit the gym and do back tomorrow. 

Uh oh, the dentist just for a checkup or something wrong?

That's how it always goes, your busy one day and the next nothing. Guess that's the nature of the business


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

OHHHHHHH SHIT!!!!! I FORGOT IT WAS BOSSES DAY!!! THANKS FOR REMINDING ME!!!!!

that breakfast sounds yummmy..fed ex me the leftovers please!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

SOOOO glad you mentioned bosses day... gotta go send an egreeting!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

good idea B!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 10/16/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Lunch: about 4 oz. of chicken breast and water.


Shouldn't that have been at least 6 oz of chicken???  and where's the carb???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

today's a no carb day for her.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 17, 2002)

That's right D....thanks for answering in my absence.   It was a no carb day.  I really didn't feel though, that with that breakfast, my no carb day was good enough, so today I'm doing another no carb day.

*10/17/02*

No workout this morning.  I woke up at 4:20 (after not sleeping well most of the night) and did not feel like going to the gym.  So I crawled back in bed and slept until 7:10.   I will be going to the gym this afternoon.

Breakfast:  One carton of egg beaters and two slices of turkey with 2 cups of black coffee.

The rest will be to come.

I'll get back on in a bit, have some work to do this morning.  Hope everyone is okay?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey girl!! Sorry you didn't sleep well last night!! 
Maybe you can take a nap before working out this afternoon! 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 17, 2002)

No, no....If I lay down for a nap, there will be no working out

I'll have to change and then go straight to the gym.  Maybe I can lay down for a minute when I get home before I start dinner.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

LoL~~ Yea good thinking.. I do that to!!! On days where I am exhausted, and I take a nap after work.. I usually am Drained the rest of the night!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

hiya FG.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

FG!~~~ Have a great weekend sweetie!! I know your leaving soon....and reminder: call your dr.!!!
Take care!! Talk to you when I get back!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm gonna be lonely without my friend today.   But I guess she's sitting on the plane waiting to take off.  I wish I had her cell phone number, I'd send her a text message!!!!  LOL

Anywho....I guess I'll have to deal with the rest of you.   Just joking....HOw is everyone this morning.    D, what is going on with you?  I've been so busy these past couple of days and I'm sorry I haven't been online much.  

Need to go load up my journal for the day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2002)

*10/18/02*

Woke up 4:30, went to the gym.
25 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on Cross Trainer

Shoulders --
3 sets of shoulder press, 12.5#, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps
3 sets upright row, 12.5 #, 10 reps each

Biceps -- (not much)
2 sets of hammer curls, 12.5#, 10 reps each

Breakfast:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled with chopped green pepper, and turkey also had a banana with Black coffee to drink.

_more to come_


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

Deal with me?  Do you think you can handle me?  **efg**

I'm alright just workin, trying to get everything cleaned up and ready for the move. Sorry to hear your so busy though, maybe see ya on today sometime. 

hmmm theh scrambled eggs sound great.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2002)

AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


_ note to self:  new jeans, new jeans, new jeans_


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

hey FG, you need some new jeans?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, and I really am struggling with not having to buy a larger size.....

so I say again....aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!

Today, I woke up and went to the gym
Did 25 minutes of very intense cardio on the treadmill and then did back

Came home, made 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg with 1 ground turkey patty.   It was very good.   I'm sticking to just protein today and tomorrow.   I think I need two really good cleansing days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

*10/21/02*

First off -- I went to the gym both Saturday and Sunday.
My hubby made me a new workout CD and I was rockin'!!!   It was wonderful

Had a great two days of nothing but protein over Sat. and Sun.

Now onto TODAY -- 
I didn't go to the gym this morning.   I slept in.
This morning I am having Black coffee, one carton of egg beaters and a slice of canteloupe.
10:00 -- water and about 3 ounces of turkey breast
11:15 -- 2 Hydroxycut and water
12:00 -- black beans, grilled chicken, lettuce and hot sauce mixed together and water to drink.
2:45 -- about 5 ounces of turkey breast and a slice of canteloupe with water to drink.
3:15 -- another bottle of water with a green tea bag thrown in it.  YUUMMMYYYYYY!!!!

I do not know what is for dinner tonight yet....I'm sure it will be something good and clean.


-----more later-----



I will only be here through Thursday morning this week and then we're leaving for Austin.   Won't be here on Friday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

Morning TP.   How are you today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Very good thanks!  Started a new routine today, more volume, more frequent!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh really?   Sounds good.

All is well here and I am more determined than ever right now to get to where I want to be.

I'll go check out your journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

gmorning, and good job on the weekend eating clean.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey thanx D....how was your weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm gonna be lonely without my friend today.   But I guess she's sitting on the plane waiting to take off.  I wish I had her cell phone number, I'd send her a text message!!!!  LOL "
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

Good, sunday I finally got to sleep in. First time in 2 months. 

Packed some, now just working all day every day until thursday, and then I'm off and packing stuff. Fri-sunday I'll take my time and pack the truck. then Monday I'm off for San Diego.

Had dinner with my boss friday night, that was cool. Him and his wife are really nice. They said it was just to say thanks for all the help I've done for them.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

Awww, that was really nice of your boss.   Have they given you all of your money that they owe you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah, and he's trying to figure out a way to keep me happy enough to work remotely while keeping it kinda secret from the owner on how much they would give me.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

Whatcha doing sista???

I hope you have a goooood night!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

2-weeks til Musclemania!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm so stoked!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

*10/22/02*

No gym again this morning.  

Here's the deal with my nighttime dilemma:  I haven't been sleeping for like the last two weeks.  At times (which have been numerous), I'll wake up in the middle of the night and not know where I am.   Not like waking up drunk and go....."uh, where am I".   I'm talking seriously being scared because I don't know where I am.

I've been waking up about 3 or 4 times a night.   I'm tossing and turning and not able to get comfortable.    My poor husband, I really feel for him.   He can't get any sleep because of it either.   He says my restlessness makes me look like I'm swimming the English Channel.   

Okay, enough of that!!

I brought all of my clothes so that I can go to the gym this afternoon after work.

Breakfast:  1 cup of oatmeal and black coffee
10:00 -- couple slices of canteloupe and water to drink.
Lunch (11:30) -- Boston Market--1/4 chicken white with corn and steamed veggies on the side, water to drink.
1:10 -- bottle of water with a green tea bag in it.
3:30 -- another bottle of water and an apple.

Only one more hour.....woo hoo!!!!!


Hope everyone is okay today!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2002)

Good Morning FG!!
I'm really excited about the musclemania to!!!!  Can't believe we all get to meet in 2 WEEKS! YEAH!!!

I wonder why your waking up like that at night~ Thats strange!! Maybe you should try taking tylenol pm..or have u already? Hmmm? Hope all that stops soon!!
I'm going to the gym tonight too!!  Have a good workout later!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Sorry to here about your night time sleep problems 

Have you been to a doctor yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

I have not been to the doctor yet.   When we get back from Austin, I am going to call my internist and see if I can get in.   It's way past time for me to have my cholesterol checked anyway....

I want to see if he can order a sleep study for me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

hiya FG, hope you sleep better tonight. maybe working after work will help?  Never know. I can hope for ya at least.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'm actually hoping that working out later in the day will help calm me down a little.   But, I can't work out at night all the time.   I have a husband and a home that I need to be home for.   There's dinner to cook, cleaning to be done, laundry to do, etc., etc., etc.......

Anyway -- I've already scheduled an appt. with my Internist for Monday.  Hopefully he'll at least be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

OH man I just thought of something. What times are you taking your hydroxycuts?  Are there any new vitamins or anything else that's changed in the last two weeks?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

No, I never take another dose of Hydroxycut after the ones that I take before lunch.   So, I know that I'm not taking it too late in the afternoon or anything.

Nope, no new vits or anything like that.   The only thing that changed recently was that I had my surgery.  I've been thinking of things that I might be able to contribute it to also.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I've been thinking of things that I might be able to contribute it to also.


uhm... like STRESS


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

But I really don't have any stress.   I'm pretty happy with my job.   My marriage is going wonderfully.   I'm not stressing over a baby....whenever it happens, it happens.  I really don't stress over money, I think I'm pretty okay with that.

I really and truthfully think there's some sort of sleep apnea happening here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

*10/23/02*

Woke up 4:30, went to gym
35 minutes cardio and also did a little hamstring and quad work

I am so tired!!!

7:00 -- banana on the way to work
7:45 -- black coffee and 1 cup of oatmeal
10:00 -- 4 oz. turkey breast and water
12:00 -- chicken breast and steamed zucchini, broccoli, carrots and celery with a diet coke



I bought another turkey breast at the store this morning so I'll be snackin' on that all day.  I have to run an errand at lunch again today so I don't know what I'll have to eat for lunch, but I'll let you know.

Tomorrow afternoon we leave for Austin and I'm so excited.   I think this little long weekend trip could not have come at a better time.  

Hope everyone is okay today.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Good Morning FG! Did you not sleep good last night again? Thats good you have an appt. for monday! Hopefully he will be able to help you!! Your right~ your trip is in perfect timing! You guys are going to have a blast!!!

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

I am so ready for the trip to Austin.
We're going to have so much fun and I'm contemplating getting absolutely plowed Saturday!!!  

Nope, I didn't sleep well and I'm even thinking about leaving early today if at all possible.   I doubt it will happen, so I'll probably just end up going home this afternoon and taking a nap for a little bit.  

How are you hon?


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Have a good time in Austin!

Any special activities planned there?

Hope you get some more restful sleep!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey girlie~~ Oh ya!! You should definatley get totally PLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I hope you can leave early ~ I wish I could toooo! I'm great..the weather here is horrible..nasty..windy!! YUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Lina....how have you been?

Actually, we're going for the game on Saturday, but we're driving down tomorrow afternoon and just basically going to hang out there for a long weekend.

We usually have a whole plan when we do this.   Get there, check in, go get a drink, hang out, go to dinner.  Friday: Get up hang out, go to lunch at The Oasis (where we got married) have a few drinks, go hiking up Mt. Bonnell, go to The Continental Club for drinks, go back for a nap, get up, go to dinner.  Saturday:  get up, go to breakfast, go to game, go shopping, go back to hotel to freshen up for dinner, go to some clubs and have drinks 'till the wee hours of the morning.   Sunday:   get up, pack, check out, drive home.........

yep, that's usually the way it goes!!   It really is so much fun though and we do make time for ourselves just hanging out watching TV too.....


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Sounds like a shwell and busy time!!!!

Have fun!!!

*wink* *wink*


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

THAT SOUNDS LIKE A BLAST GIRL!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

well have an awesome time.  and get some rest to.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

HE MEANT TO SAY "and GET SOME''

KiK!!! kiK!!! kik!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HE MEANT TO SAY "and GET SOME''
> 
> KiK!!! kiK!!! kik!!!!




    KiK.....KiK.......KiK......


You know, that's probably my problem......KiK


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

KiK ...KiK...Kik!!

thats what I was thinking too girl!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

My baby brother lives in Austin... say hey for me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Where is he???   Anywhere we might be in contact?  Does he go to UT?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah, he's a grad student... only has to finish one class and his thesis.

I don't know Austin well but I think he lives close to downtown.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh yeah?  well, we'll be downtown all weekend long.   We usually walk the campus a couple of times too.   Go shopping at BEVO's -- oh wait, BEVO's isn't there anymore.

Oh well.....I'll just walk around town with a sandwich board on that says
Ann's Little Brother:   She said to say hey.   LOL


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 23, 2002)

Fine, I'll ask...what is KIK? 

FG, have lots of fun on your trip!  When you say you buy a turkey breast, what kind is it? I have a hard time finding fresh turkey, as opposed to sandwhich meat.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

KiK....!!!!!!

It's sort of a joke that Princess and I share.    We did that on accident one day (instead of LOL) talking to each other and it just kinda stuck.   We thought it was pretty funny!!!   We wondered how long it would be before anyone got it actually....Kudos Miss P


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh the turkey.    I buy either the Boar's Head or Jennie-O Brands in the portion size.   You've seen 'em, I'm sure.   It's the large hunks of turkey breast.   And I just take it to my deli and ask them to slice it for me.   Or, I'll take it home and slice it myself.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

I've started loggin on fitday again.   How does this look so far?
Cals:  720
Fat: 9 -- 12%
Carbs: 107 -- 53%
Protein: 61 -- 35%


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm, what kinda day is today?  Isn't your protein a bit low?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

I don't really know what kinda day today is.   I've actually asked myself that question everyday for the past two weeks.    

I have tried my damnedest to keep on my schedule for the carb cycle, but I lost track.  We'll call it a high carb day because I've had veggies and bananas all over the place.  LOL
How's that?
Tomorrow will be a no carb day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh ok, was just wondering, I think I'm going to use fitday again as well once I start on the 4th.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

not enough cals
not enough protein
not enough fat
too many carbs!

any other questions?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 23, 2002)

FG, re: the turkey. Is that not just sandwich meat not sliced? I mean, when you say Boars Head...you're talking about the stuff you can get at the deli, right? 

And now I do get it about the kik...the fingers were on the wrong keys for lol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

No more questions TP....

Thanks!!


MissL.   No, it isn't just lunch meat, not sliced.   It's like a portion of a turkey that you'd buy at say Thanksgiving time.   It's the breast portion; and rather a large portion at that.  I should've kept the label, I could've given you the specifics.

The Boar's Head that I buy, yes, is from the deli.  But have you ever looked at the brochure for specifics on that brand?  There is very little sodium, no fat, high protein content and very little calories.    

I rarely buy deli meat.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh hey, do you eat turkey?   What do you buy?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification. I do buy turkey, but I buy it from the 'butcher' section, I guess. Like lean ground turkey meat that you have to cook. Or lean turkey breast cutlets...in the same section as fresh chicken.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

I've bought the lean turkey cutlets before and also the ground turkey meat.   I eat both on a regular basis.   Mostly on the weekends because it's really hard for me to cook chicken just for myself.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

*10/24/02*

I can't wait for noon to roll around so I can get the hell outta Dodge!!

I'm so ready for Austin and an ice cold Shiner Bock!!!

GO HORNS!!!!!!

Oh yeah -- forgot about workout and food today

25 minutes cardio
3 sets power cleans, 15#, 10 reps each
2 sets tricep press
2 sets leg press

Breakfast:  Weellll, I was gonna have watermelon this morning.  I woke up with this craving for watermelon.   I could smell it, I wanted it so badly.   So, I stopped at the store to get one of those little snack packs.   Got to the office, opened it up and took a really big bite.....
   It was spoiled.  I was so mad, just disgusted.   So I had a cup of oatmeal and a banana instead. 

10:00-- apple and water

We'll leave as soon as I get home, so I doubt there will be a normal lunch.   I'm going to stop and get a protein bar or shake on the way though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

you sure you don't have any more questions?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> you sure you don't have any more questions?




Now, that depends on what answers you're gonna give me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

The accurate ones.  Occassionally with some innuendos thrown in.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

Isn't that the truth.....

Preach it brother!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh my gosh..someone finally asked what the heck our KiK meant~!!

KiK!!!!!!!!!!!  

Morning FG!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

WoooHOOO HAVE A SHINER BOCK FOR ME GIRL!!!!!!!!! 
I hope you guys have a WONDERFUL TIME!!!!

Oh ya, I went to school w/ 2 football players at UT! Chad Stevens, and Beau Trauhaund (sp? of last name..can't remember) THEY KICK ASSS!! (pssstt..and are Major HOTTIES!  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

You went to school with Chad?  Wow P, that's kinda cool.   Did you know him well?

I know, can you believe someone asked about KiK?   

 KiK!!!!!

Cool new av.  I really like that.   Where's the big pic?  I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

awww the big pic is in my hotmail! I'll send it to ya! dvlmn shrunk it for me!!

YEP! Chad Stevens..was a year below me!! HES SOOOO SWEET! Comes from a super big family! His brother, Homer Stevens, HOT ALSO~ I was very close to!!! He was in a ton of my classes!!! I sat by Chad & Homers mom at a softball game (my cousins game) a few months back..this summer!! She was bragging about cutie Chad..it was SOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

Isn't it really sad about his sister?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

YES!!! HOW DID YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

I've known about that for a while.   It's pretty much common knowledge for Austin-ites......right?

it is just too sad.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

wow really! I thought that was personal!!! 
Do you know what really happend????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

Personal?   Are we talking about the same thing?  I'm talking about the wreck.   I guess I don't really know what caused it or anything, no.   I just think it's really sad that she's the only one that didn't make it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

ya its very very sad! The mom was driving their mini van..and all the kids were in it...they were coming home late from seeing family in Louisiana..and she fell asleep and thats how it happend! HOMER wouldn't talk about it forever..and was mad at his mom b/c he knew she was tired and she just wanted to go home though! Homer couldn't play football again..AND HE WAS BADASS too!!!! He had a cast on his leg our entire senior year!!  really really really sad!!!!
BUT THEY are all doing great now!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

That's really great that they're all okay now.

I could never jeopordize my safety or my kids safety -- but I don't judge why she did it either.

I knew he couldn't play anymore....I really think it's great too that Chad touches the letters all the time!!!   I can't wait for the game.
2 days, 5 hours!!   Woo Hoo


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

I know, I don't judge his mom either~! Shes a very sweet good hearted person~! (ohhh ya..and the Stevens go to my church to )  ~ it could have happend to anybody!

I KNOW isn't that sweet how Chad does that!! TEAR JERKER!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll be thinkin' about ya sweetie.....I'm about to blow this joint!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

I do have another question TP ---

Does a protein bar and a beer go together?   Will it make a good combo?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2002)

hi and hope ya have an awesome trip.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll be thinking about you too honey!! HAVE A BLAST!!

Oh ya.. and KiK on the beer and protein bar..
That might make your tummy hurt!

HAVE A WONDERFUL & SAFE TRIP!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

Maybe you'll see some of these...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12155


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I do have another question TP ---
> 
> Does a protein bar and a beer go together?   Will it make a good combo?



For what?

BTW, I love every time DV posts!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 25, 2002)

I MISS MY FRIEND!!!

heya FG! I hope you guys are having fun!!
Talk to ya when you get back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 28, 2002)

I definitely saw some of those B.   
I love those kind of six packs.

Back everyone!!   How are my peeps?

missed you too P....kinda thought about you on Thursday.  I'll tell you why later.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Welcome back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 28, 2002)

Awww thanks TP.

We had a wonderful time.

Back to working out and eating wonderfully today.

10/28/02 --
Woke up 4:40, went to gym
25 minutes on treadmill
10 minutes on stepmaster
2 sets shoulder press
2 sets front raise
2 sets behind head, tricep extension
2 sets bench dip
2 sets power clean

7:30 -- 1 carton egg beaters, black coffee
9:45 -- 1/4 cup oatmeal with Sweet-N-Low and water to drink
11:30 -- 1 can of tuna and 2 slices of whole wheat bread and water to drink.
2:00 -- 1 large cucumber and water to drink.
7:00 -- dinner is going to be grilled tilapia and grilled shrimp on a bed of rice with grilled zucchini and water to drink.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 29, 2002)

*10/29/02*

Woke up a little late this morning -- 4:45, but got dressed and went to the gym anyway.   It was a good day.  Leg Day!!! 

Leg Extension:  3 sets, 12 reps each, 30#, 30#, 40#
Lying Ham Curl: 3 sets, 10 reps each, 40# all sets
Stiff Leg Deadlift: 3 sets, 8 reps each, bar only
Reverse Lunge: 2 sets each leg, 10# dumbbells, 10 reps each set

Breakfast: 1/2 cup oatmeal with Sweet-N-Low, 2 hardboiled eggs (one white, one whole), black coffee
10:30 -- about 3 ounces of chicken breast.   Don't know if I'll keep it down.  I almost did not keep my breakfast down.   I feel so nauseated today and I've got the burps.   ick!!
12:00 -- about 6 oz. chicken breast and 1/1 of a cucumber w/ water to drink.




Hope everyone is doing great 
Princeeeesss.....where are you?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

hiya FG, just a quick hi. I'll be on more soon.  hope you had an awesome weekend.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

How was Austin???

You still coming don=wn for Saturday's Musclemania comp???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 29, 2002)

That picture really scares me B.  Almost makes you wanna say "why try to be beautiful, when you're just gonna end up looking like that anyway."   LOL


Austin was great.  We had such a wonderful time and it was so great just to spend some time with the hubby alone.   No interuptions.  No phones ringing.   No where to be at any certain time.  No certain time to have to get outta bed......
Awwww the heaven that is going away!!

I do not know if I'm going to make it after all.   I do not think my boys' dad is going to be able to keep them this weekend.  He is probably going to work.   I really need to wait until Thursday to find out.
I really wanted to be there too.   Do you think you guys will still go?  Princess isn't going to make it either.   She is having to go to a work function.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

Glad you had a nice trip.

Well, if you can't make it down then you just can't.  A friend of ours is having a costume party that night and I was going to invite you... guess I'll just have to have a drink for you guys


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh nooo, now not only do I have to miss Musclemania, but I have to miss the costume party too????

OHhhh, he owes me big time, I mean big time!!!   Oh well.....not balking about my babies too much!!!
I'll just have to make it another time.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2002)

damn damn.. a costume party!!!   

I have to go to this S T U P I D Crap for work. My bosses birthday is Thursday~ And they are having a HUGE party at the bay house that my bosses just bought together! I don't want to go!!!! But I kinda have to!!  And I don't think matt can go with me either..sucks!!! Hes gotta work! I want to go to the competition..and Butterfly..I'm still trying to think of a way out of this party! But I don't know what will happen~~~ 
Not fair.. 
and my best friend from elementary is coming into town too that same day.. and I won't get to see her!!

HEY FG! your diet is looking great sista.. (I'm on my computer at my apartment business office)!!!
Hey.. what were u going to tell me about last thursday..u said you would tell me later?? Email me tomorrow babe! I'm curious!
Have a great wednesday morning workout!
Hope you sleep tonight! 
bye chick!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

*10/30/02*

No workout this morning.    When I went to the doctor on Monday, he gave me a prescription to see if I can start sleeping better.  I took it to the pharmacy yesterday at lunch and I picked it up on my way home last night.    Last night was my first dose -- hence the reason for no workout this morning -- I was in such a deep sleep, there was no waking up for me.   I'm gonna try the med for the rest of the week and see  how I feel.   But this morning, I'm feeling so groggy and feel like a truck hit me in my sleep.  The dosage is the smallest that I can get.       It is only a .05 mg.  

I did set my alarm to get up for the gym this morning, but I didn't even hear it go off.  Brad woke me up going "baby, are you getting up?  Your alarm is going off"?    I had no clue!!

Anyway -- It's 7:50 right now and I"m having black coffee, I just need to wake up before I can even think of food.  I'm sure I'll get something in a bit.

Hi  everyone!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm baaaaaaaack! 

Waz up hon~? Kuso gave me some link today that is working.. I still can't get on the regular way though!

Wow you must have been in a deep sleep! Sorry your still groggy!!! Being that its 9:05am now, has it gone away yet?

Hope you have a wonderful day sista!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah, it's pretty much gone away now.    However I have had 2 Hydroxycut and 1 whole pot of coffee!!!!!

I'm about to be bouncing off the freakin' walls


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm about to be bouncing off the freakin' walls



You should save that energy for the pool parties!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh my gosh girl!! YOUR A NUT!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> You should save that energy for the pool parties!




Yeah, you're right...however; it's a little cold right now for pool parties, so I'll reserve the energy for the jacuzzi.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

You're gonna be waiting in my jacuzzi???

Hmmm!!!!!

Well....I'm jtsu lal lfstureed wno.     

I mean.....I'm just all flustered now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

I   just got a call from my doctor's office.
First and foremost --- I'm so depressed right now!!

My cholesterol is back up.  It is totalled at 421 now.
My triglycerides are up again too.   They were at 93 and now they are back at 137.
My internist says there is nothing more that they can do for me and they are referring me to see an Endocronologist.   I have already contacted the Endocronologist and have an appt. for 11/13 at 10am.   I'm a little scared to go and see him but I'll keep my fingers crossed that they will only give me some "new medications"  and not try to make me go thru some angio-plasty or angio-gram.  I do not want to do that.    

Anyway -- just thought I'd update you guys......thanks for the concern.
FG


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh my gosh FG!!! I'm soooo sorry!!! I know your feeling really down right now! I'm here for you girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

what are u doing over there honey?? ARE U OKAY!????

Whats for lunch today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm here.    I had to go home and wait for the Gas Company man to come and see what is wrong with the gas lines to the house and turn them on and light the pilot to the water heater.

I waited on them for 2 hours and they never came, so now I'm back at work, waiting on them to call me so I can go meet them and let them in the house.

I'm okay....I just can't understand how it goes down and then goes back up again.   My doctor said maybe the medications just arent working for me anymore.   I don't know......

Anywho, lunch was a bowl of Healthy Choice soup....it's kinda cold here and soup sounded good.   That was about 11:30 and now it's 3:15 and I just finished a Meso-Tech bar and I'm drinking some water.

I'm sure I'm gonna have to go back home to let the gas peeps in as soon as they call.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

*10/31/02*

Happy Halloween everybody!!!

Now, we all know that tomorrow we will need to post pics of the costumes.....so don't forget kiddies!!!

No workout again this morning.   I slept right through my alarm and my husband woke me up again to tell me it was going off.  I could not hear it though, that new medication to help me sleep puts me in such a deep sleep that my house could be on fire and I wouldn't even know it.  
Also, about 20 minutes after I take it, it makes me dizzy.

I'm calling my doctor this morning to see what he thinks of that and if maybe I can half the dosage.

Todays meals.. (SLIGHT CHEATING WILL GO ON TODAY) 

Breakfast (8:00) 1/2 cup oatmeal with Sweet-N-Low, 1 whole hard boiled egg and black coffee.

12:00 -- 3 Hydroxycut with water
12:30 -- Turkey cutlets (about 3) with carrots and green beans and water to drink


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

MORNING FG!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!! 

Hope you have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey P....you're on!!   Yeah.....
Are you able to get on alright today?

Happy Halloween to you too......have a great day
    <----- there's my halloween face....KiK


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Nope! I still have to use what Kuso/Dvlmn gave me!  
kiK...thats a SPPPOOOKY Halloween face!!
What are u guys doing tonight?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

Passin' out candy baby!!!     Well, I will be.  Brad is working late tonight -- end of the month stuff for him.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

awww end of the month stuff.. I hear ya!!! ITS BEYOND CRAZY HERE!!!! Our phones are Nuts.. we are overwhelmed with loans closing today!!!!!! I hope they all make it!! 

I'm going to my moms to pass out candy- and hang with them since matts working late to! (thats every night though)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well....based on the fact that I have high cholesterol.   And as if my diet isn't strict enough.....it's about to become even more strict.

I have a feeling that my endocronologist is going to put me on a severly strict diet.

SOOOO, let's kill two birds with one stone here, shall we?   This should help me lose those last pounds I need to lose too.   TP, you should be happy about this one!!

Today for lunch I had turkey cutlets and green beans and carrots with water.    

My plan until I go to the doctor on the 13th is this:
stay away from egg yolks all together
stay away from all candies, baked goods and breads
stay away from cheeses and sauces and condiments
stay away from beer, have red wine only

Lets see.......what else can I do?   Any suggestions anyone???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

FG!~ u okay??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

hey FG ... happy halloween!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

sounds good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

*11/01/02*

HAPPY NOVEMBER FIRST EVERYONE!!!

I can not believe Thanksgiving is in 27 days.   Turkey here I come....
gobble, gobble, gobble _<----you have to pretend you're Princess and say that really fast....LOL _

I did not go to the gym this morning, but I did go after work yesterday and I did shoulders.   Boy are my shoulders sore this morning.    
I did shoulder press with 20# - 2 sets- 10 reps each
Rear delt raise - 10# - 2 sets - 10 reps each
Front raise - 10# - 2 sets - 10 reps each
Side raise - 10# - 2 sets - 10 reps each

I also did 20 minutes on the treadmill

Breakfast this morning is: 1/2 cup oatmeal with Sweet-N-Low and black coffee with 8 oz. OJ.
10:00 -- 1/2 cucumber and a bottle of water
Lunch is going to be:  Chipotle <-----Yum, Yum Princess!!!!


Princess, I'm emailing you....I have something to tell you.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Like this:
Gobble gobble gobble gobble gobble gobble!!! kiK kik
 I know girl, I can't believe Thanksgiving is almost here!! WOW!!! Time flies when your having fun!!!   I LUV Thanksgiving..thats my fave. Holiday!!! 
Happy Nov. 1st to you to honey!  

LUCKY DUCK GOING TO CHIPOTLES!! ENJOY!
have a great day and A WONDERFUL weekend hon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

Ooooohhhh, Chipotle was gooood!!!

P, I got that thing, but I'll let you know in a little bit, okay?

What have you got planned for this weekend?  Probably not much here....raining and nasty here!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

OHHH COOOL!! Okay let me know!!
I'm glad Chipotles was gooood ...(brat)
I had quiznos!! 

Well My weekend starts at 3:30! I get to leave then!! WOOHOO! My bosses are at their bayhouse getting ready for the big party tomorrow!  Ummm After work, I am going to apply at 24 hr fitness, then grab my dog and go to my grannys farm!  (an hour away) And hang w/ My wonderful granny!!! Then tomorrow I have to be out at my bosses bayhouse around 4 or 5 pm For their party! I don't wanna go..but I kinda HAVE TO..ya know! 
Sunday I am chilling..working out...and cleaning! 

What are u going to do? You have your boys right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

Yep, I'm having the boys.   I don't think we are doing much of all because of the weather.

YOu lucky dog....you get to leave at 3:30!!

I'm working out tomorrow and on Sunday morning too.  The Sunday afternoon sometime, we are going to the cemetary because it is Brad's dad's birthday...

Then I'm sure stay in bed the rest of the day and just veg out.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey girl!!!
Yep I know I am lucky!
Sorry about Brads dad! I know how that is~ Tomorrow Is My grandpas Birthday...well should be  and My granny and I are going to the cemetary to put flowers on his grave!  

Thats good your going to the gym. I am going jogging in my grannys pasture tomorrow! My legs are sore now from weights though!! 
Veg out? That sounds like a good plan for sunday!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

250 # man sits on you
you can't see
you can't breath
he's all sweaty
and he had a chili dog for lunch

if you weren't an exercise bike seat, you'd end a hard day like this with a Mike's Hard Lemonade

Thing is, you are an exercise bike seat......

Bummer!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

I love that commercial!!!

Ah, ha, ha, ha,ha,ha


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

GIRL YOUR HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

I know......KiK....KiK.....KiK


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep, I'm having the boys.   I don't think we are doing much of all because of the weather.
> 
> YOu lucky dog....you get to leave at 3:30!!
> ...



'does this mean you will be able to keep me company?
yeah!

I hate being a sole poster here....the company of a fine lady is treat!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey FG!
Just wanted to say Happy Monday! Hope your week starts off great! C-ya on Wednesday!
Di you kow that that one realtor girl on Survivor is from Austin? One more reason to come and hang out...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi FG! How are you honey!??? How was your weekend? Is it raining there?? Its sooo nasty here!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

gmorning fg. Hope ya had an awesome weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2002)

Princess....did you get my email from Friday?  I need to talk to you

Please email me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

no girl.. I didn't get an email!!! Crap~ Email me again!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

hey girl!
Whatcha eating today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2002)

Not much.   I had a protein bar on the way back from the doctor this  morning and I had some Very Lean ground beef with some lettuce and a little avacado for lunch.   I'm drinking some green tea right now.   That's about it.   Not very hungry, as you can imagine.

How are you?  What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, at least your not- not eating~ ya know! Your meals sound good! 
I'm okay..swamped at work, and I don't want to Work!   I had some chicken & green beans for lunch...same thing for dinner!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2002)

*11/5/02*

Woke up this morning, went to gym.   Did legs today.  
Not much just:
3 sets ham curls on flat bench with 15# db
2 sets stiff leg deadlift, 11 reps each, bar only
3 sets calf rotator, 20 reps each, 50#, 70#, 90#
2 sets leg extension, 10 reps each, 30#, 40#

Breakfast -- 1/2 cup oatmeal with Sweet-N-Low, black coffee and 1 Flax Seed Oil gelcap = 1000mg.
10:00 -- 1 turkey cutlet with a bottle of water with a green tea bag in it.
12:00 -- 1 turkey cutlet, 1 slice of smoked brisket, steamed carrots and celery and water to drink.

Have to leave at 1:30 to go to the doctor.   Do not know if I will be back this afternoon, but I'll get on and let you know what happens okay P?


**(TP, how much of this should I be having if it is in 1000mg gelcaps?)  Thanks doll!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

gmorning FG, how you feeling?  on the flax seed oil the regular liquid is usually 10-15g/serving. Which would be alot of pills. I'd say try 5, that would give you 5g of it to start with and see if you see the improvements.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2002)

D -- First and foremost:   
Happy Belated Birthday sweetie.....I'm sorry I haven't been around to tell you much within the past 5 days.....I've had a little bit of an emergency that needs dealing with.

Now -- the flax seed oil is in gelcaps and it is 1000 mg.
I'm guessing one a day is good enough...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

It's not a problem cutie, I didn't truely get back until yesterday.  Well whatever the problem is I hope things get better for ya, and if you need somebody to talk to, I've been told I'm a good listener.

1000mg = 1g that's why I was thinking 5 because that would be 5 g which would be between 1/2 and 2/3 of what a serving of the regular liquid would be. But everybody reacts differently so try taking 1/day if you'd like and see how your body reacts. And if you aren't getting sick but no improvements are being made bump it up a bit.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

oh yeah, and **huge hugs** thanks for the b-day wishes


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

Good morning FG! How are ya today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2002)

good morning babe....how are you this morning?  Are you busy?  I've been waiting for you to get on or email me??

Whatch'ya eatin'?  Guess I need to go to your journal huh?  

I feel like I'm talking fast like you today.....

KiK


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

good greif, two speed talkers here now. lol


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

kik kik kik! 
Hello my speed talker friend..I trained ya well 
You have been waiting on me? I'm sorry sweetie!!!
Whats UP????????? I'm sooo damn busy at work! And I'm having a "shoe craving" I want to go buy a new pair of black boots at lunch! HMM?
Okay chat w/ ya later

YA My meals are in my journal goooober! What are u having for lunch??


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

WHERE ARE YOU SWEETIE????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

g'moringing, FG_
You feeling ok? See what happens when I leave for a couple days? I'm SO out of the loop..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

OK....here's the scoop.

One of my implants has ruptured.   Yes, this is the second time!  I spoke with my doc and we are doing the replacement surgery on the 21st.  This time, as of last, I am replacing both at the same time and going bigger.   Not too much.   Not freakishly big.  But a size larger.

I'm not having to pay for the surgery or the anesthesiologist either.  My doctor's office is going to cover those charges.   The only thing I'll have to pay for is the 1 implant.   The manufacturer will just exchange for the one that ruptured.

Other than that, I'm great.   Thanks for everyone's concern.   I'll be out the 21st and the 22nd, but that's it.   I think I should be able to at least get online that weekend though.  We are even thinking about going to the NPC Nationals that weekend.    Is anyone coming up for that BTW?

Thanks again.
FB


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Uggg, sorry and good luck.

Bigger?  YOu are a little girl, ya might topple over!

Seriously from a D to what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

You insensitive tiny prick!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

there, all better...no need to go upsetting anyone.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

It will be a D to a DD.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> there, all better...no need to go upsetting anyone.



Dude, I was kidding, get the "prick" pun?  Fitbabe has a better sense of humor than that!

Double D, on a 5 foot chickie, WOW!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

Double D on a 4'10" chick.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Double D on a 4'10" chick.....



OMG!!!!     POOL PARTY!!!!

(Um, can't wait to see pics!)

Seriously, feel better hun!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

well glad your getting them fixed. WOW DD on 4'10"   

Honestly though hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Dude, I was kidding, get the "prick" pun?  Fitbabe has a better sense of humor than that!
> ...



not at first. Thought to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Guys calm down!!! LoL!!!! kiK!!!

Hey honey~ hehehe I already knew about this~ But I wish ya Good Luck with the surgery!!!!  Hey my best friend is getting implants on the 18th! Cool huh!!!

Anyway.. have a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Don't be silly, P! 
we are fine as frog hair...or one of those sayings....

(you've got kin folk in Missouri...you should have heard that one before!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

Tell your friend I wish her luck P.   Do you know what size she is going to?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

hey, uh...you do realize that to have boobs that large..you will have to grow out a big ol Ja-lo butt to counter balance, dont' ya!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

LoL! Nope Burner..never heard that one before..lol!! Goober!! & THEY Are My hubbys Relatives...not mine! ...crap..I guess they are mine..
ANYWAY..

Hey Honey.. (FITGIRL, Not you burner  ) My friend really shouldn't do this! All of sudden shes getting them, b/c her sister wanted her to get them w/ her! Shes never wanted them before..crazy! But I think shes only going w/ 400cc. 

HAVE A GREAT NIGHT BABE!


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Fgirlie,

Hope your surgery will go well! Must suck to have them redone but hopefully they will not rupture again!  Good luck!  

All the best!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah, ask for the 'hefty' brand saline bags! will not rip!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

Okay Burner....I'll be sure to ask for the hefty brand.   You goob!

P, have you told your friend how you feel?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

FG I will be thinking of ya!  I hope it all goes well.. I am a 34DD on a 5'5 frame.. mine are natural but I oft think that when they start to get all droopy I will augement them .. smiles.. that is great the costs are covered mostly.. 

smiles to ya

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

you are only 5'5? ohhhh....my....gawd........I'll be right up...a part of me will be there a bit sooner....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Burner..you are goooofy

Oh gosh ya FG~ I told her That she really shouldn't get them.. That girls that do..are the ones who Have always said they are going to one day, Ya know! ITS not an INSTINCT decision ~ Like she did..plus she has a great set!  Ohhh well! I'm getting a referral check.. For her and her sis (they are using my DR.)


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

only 5'5 ?? shiat Burner.. I am the shortest in my family.. I wish I were like 5'8 or 9 that would be sweet but I am large framed.. not tiny like FG .. we all cannot be gorgeous and tiny.. 

Eri'

again all the best wishes for a safe adn easy procedure FG~!!~


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

That's terrible about that one rupturing... glad you're ok!!!

I'll be on travel that week (to White Sands Test Facility in Las Cruces, NM) but I'll be thinking about you!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm 5'5 toooo Eri!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

hey B! What r u doing in white Sands, or is that secret squirrel hush hush stuff?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Presenting at their Annual Security Briefing... are you close by?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

nope. Colorado springs.
I just looked, 533 miles from here...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

too bad


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

yep, coulda had lunch with one of the hottest ladies on this site!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

Princess.. you Madam are gorgeous.. Long and Lean. It is nice to see  I am not one of the shortest round these here parts.. LOL are you samll framed ? your bone structure looks so delicate in your avi.. 

Thanks for making me smile this evening. 

Eri'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> not tiny like FG .. we all cannot be gorgeous and tiny..
> 
> Eri'
> ...



THanks Eri' for your sweet wishes.    I may have the tiny part down pat -- but as far as the gorgeous thing...honey -- I'm not even gonna go there.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.   I'm not worried about the surgery at all.   I really do love my doctor.    I wish I could be his traveling advocate.....KiK

He has done a wonderful job on more than one occassion and I'm actually starting to look forward to the surgery and the enlargement.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

*11/07/02*

Okay, today I got up and went to the gym.   I had a pretty good workout and I'm feeling OH SO AWESOME!!

3 Hydroxycut before workout with water
20 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on StepMill

Low Row -- 3 sets, 40#, 8 reps each
Lat Pull Down -- 2 sets, 50#, 10 reps each
One Arm Bent over Row -- 15#DB, 10 reps, 2 sets each side

10 minute cool down on Bike

*Breakfast:* black coffee, 1 carton of Egg Whites (Whites Only Brand)
1 Flax Seed Oil Gelcap.
*Meal 2--10:15:* Meso-Tech Bar and bottle of water.
*3 Hydroxycut before lunch*
*Lunch:* sweet potato, roasted chicken breast and a slice of avacado with water to drink.



**I have up'd my Flax to 2 pills a day.    1 @ breakfast and 1 @ dinner.

I have chicken and a sweet potato for lunch today.  I have a protein bar and more egg whites for meals 2 and 4 today.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Good morning, FG!
sounds like you are keeping a great attitude about this!

"I'm actually starting to look forward to the surgery and the enlargement"
***did you type this..or did the hubby hijack this post??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Nope, I typed it!!!!

Hubby is pretty happy about it too though 

There will be much fun for all!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm sure he is....
lucky guy......



With theis new breast size, I can't help but think of that scene from Wild, Wild West w/ Will Smith, when he plays the 'Breast Bongos' on that woman's chest.....

That will be you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

I love that film and I love that part of it.

.....hahahaha.......thought it was a guy!!!

He's not the lucky one.   I am.   I love him so much, he is such a wonderful man.   I couldn't have gotten luckier when I met him!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

(he's got a cool car too...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

hehehe.....

thank you, thank you!!!

I can't wait until we can go to another car show!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

you will be the buffing / trophy girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

I already am!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

that's it. I am moving to Texas...too many hot, friendly women down there...

(there has to be a single one running around there somewhere?)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

I told you already to move to Texas

I have a single friend right now that I'm trying to hook up with my hubby's best friend.   

The best friend has a '49 Merc.....red with flames and all.   it is a totally cool car!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I've got a '97 Maxima...does that help?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Well, I guess that would allow you to enter the '90's or Newer class.   Or maybe the Open Class.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

or how about the 'single guy with family sports sedan class???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

sorry.....I don't think they have that class open yet.   I"ll put in the good word for you at the next Mopar meeting though....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 7, 2002)

gmorning there FG, awesome to see your feeling so good.  About damn time.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Yes, love the chipper attitude


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you, thank you.....yes, it is about damn time.    I'm generally not a downer type person.   I think I just needed time to get over the initial shock of it.   Now I'm looking forward to is.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 7, 2002)

lol, you mean shock will make them thing grow? **efg**

glad to see your in a better mood and doing better. Is your work slowing to normal now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah, it's pretty good....however; I've been crazy busy this morning.
How are you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

office manager? You busy keeping an eye on your 'minions'?

you live in Dallas or Austin?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm actually more than an office manager.   I have lots of duties...wear lots of hats.   I have no "minions" really.   It's a small office, just me, my president, my exec. vp and my safety director.  

I handle all of the office manager duties and do the contracts and do the receivables and do the billing  and schedule appointments and buy beverages for the office staff and do letters for disputes for my risk management counselor, consult with our attorney, put manuals together, follow up on sales and schedule reviews for our insurance company and handle all of the company health plans and....and....and....and....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh yeah....I live in Dallas

See -- location:  Dallas


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 7, 2002)

lol How's it going FG  heheeheh


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

...and you still find time to post?
You truely are amulti-tasker!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You truely are amulti-tasker!



that's what the hubby says!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

*11/8/02*

I'm so sleepy today.   I'll probably walk around like this   all day.

No workout this morning.  I needed to sleep in, I just could not drag my ass outta bed.  The hubby gave me a nice _"back rub"_ last night and it put me right OUT!!!

But....this was my workout schedule since last Friday:  Friday, Sat., Sun., Tuesday, Thursday and I'll be going to the gym in the morning too.

I was showing the hubby last night, I can actually put my little bitty hand around my side now.   I don't know exactly how much I've lost because I never get on the scale, but I will do some measuring tomorrow - just no chest - that isn't accurate right now and after the 21st, it isn't going to be this small anyway.

Hubby brought home some of those new Xenadrine bars last night and I brought one to work with me today to have for my Meal 2.  Here's the breakdown on it:
Serving Size: 60g
Calories: 220
Fat: 9g
Cholesterol: <5g
Protein: 21g
Total Carbs: 21g
Non-Impact Carbs: 19 <can someone explain this one to me?
Net Carbs: 2 <this one too?

I'll let ya'll know how it tastes.

*Breakfast:* black coffee and a cup of oatmeal (I didn't eat it all so I'll probably have to have some eggs or something here in a minute.)

*Meal 2:* Xenadrine High Protein Weight Control Bar
*Meal 3:* I don't know yet.   I didn't bring any food besides this Xenadrine bar with me.
*Lunch:*  Chipotle and water to drink.

More later.....Oh, I hope everyone is doing great this morning  
  Yes, I blew you all a kiss.

***OH -- here's the best part....calm down peeps.  I've decided after the surgery, I'm gonna do new pics and start a new journal....look, this thing is already  nearly 45 pages long


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

psssst ... hey good lookin'  he he 

Another rupture ... you've had one before?  Any idea of the cause of the ruptures?  How does it work when you need to replace it, is the sugery free or do you pay for something?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

I have had one about a year and a half ago and now another one.   I had to pay for the other implant (one that wasn't ruptured) last time because I had them both taken out and I went bigger.

I will have to pay for the same this time because I am doing the same thing this time too.  My doctor is paying for the hospital fees and the anesthesiologist.  And he never charges me his fees because I have sent him A LOT of referrals.   He's also a good friend.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

same thing ... taking them out and going bigger??

Mind if I ask how big you are now?  My wife is a c cup now and wants to go to a d cup ... I think that is pretty big but the one common comment we keep hearing is that they wished they had gone bigger.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

That's exactly right.   I figure after settling and everything.  I ended up a D cup.  I am having them taken out and going with a bigger size.  I'm going with 410cc.   On a person my size, that will make me a DD.

THat's what happened to me the first time I had them done.   I wished I had gone bigger and then when the first rupture happened, I figured the circumstances had presented themselves, so there was no better opportunity to have it done.  Now I'm in the same boat.   I wish I had chosen a bigger size when I did go bigger, so now the circumstances are here and this is the opportunity to do it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

It sucks that that happens, but seems like it's been good timing for you to get what you want. 

hiya Fg, how's it going this mornign?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

yep ... if you have the opportunity to make changes for you, then take them!  

Can you determine the size by the cc's being put in?  At the last consultation, the dr said he would put in 425 in one and 400 and some in the other ... and he said that would make her a D cup.  I'm obviously pretty naive about cup sizes ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, you can determine the size by the cc's.   The doctor would know exactly and be able to give her a very good idea of what she was going to look like plus how big she'd be.
Is she still having it done?  When?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

She is still going to have it done ... last we talked she was thinking early next year.  I think she ran out of vacation days.  

I put about a cup (approx 400+ ccs) of water in ziplock baggies and placed them in her bra to see what it might look like ... holy cow, what a *huge* difference.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Princess.. you Madam are gorgeous.. Long and Lean. It is nice to see  I am not one of the shortest round these here parts.. LOL are you samll framed ? your bone structure looks so delicate in your avi..
> 
> Thanks for making me smile this evening.
> ...



SORRY ERI!! I just saw this today!! Thanks sooo much honey!!!!  Your too kind! Yea, I do kinda have a small frame. But my legs are thick..my sis and I both have strong legs, not tiny bird legs..like my hubby !

I'm Glad I made u smile!!!! Take care hon!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

Heya Fg!! WOW I luv the chipper additude tooooo!! your so cute 

Heya Nt.. shes right about girls wishing they would have gone bigger! I wish I would have! 

hey T~ I am glad u asked that Question about the "Non impact carbs" ??? I AM WONDERING TOOOO
Someone help PaLEASE!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

NT....you know, that's exactly what a lot of doctors will tell you to do when you go in for consults.   Some of them also have "try ons" that they will put in your bra to give you an idea of what you're getting.

I honestly can not wait.   I called my doctor but they haven't called me back yet.    I'm hoping since it is hurting they will try to get me in a little earlier....

I'm all hyped up right now cause I just took my Hydroxycut.   I've inhaled half of my chipotle bowl in about 30 seconds.....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

HEY U! Wow Half the bowl in 30 seconds! Thats nuts!! 

Your taking a bunch of Hydroxycut, do you get the shakes?? I bought more Xenadrine (the real one) yesterday. I am taking two in the morning..and two at lunch..and I'm kinda shaky..but I like it..lol!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey I got to "try mine on" in the office too!! THAT WAS FUN!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

No, no shakes...just a BIG boost of energy....
I only take three before my workouts and 3 before lunch.   I never take them after lunch!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

awww me toooo ~ I am hyper as hell!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Isn't that usual for you though


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

wohohooo hyper babes


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

ya!! kIk YOUR RIGHT! THIS IS NORMAL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Kik!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

WOOOHOOOO JUST GOT thy PAYCHECK!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's my info from fitday.com today:

Total:    1260    
Fat: 24  219  19% 
Sat: 8    73     6% 
Poly: 3   29     2% 
Mono: 7  62    5% 
Carbs: 132  415  36% 
Fiber: 28  0  0% 
Protein: 131  523  45%


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

YOUR AWESOME!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

roflmao, you two are hilarious today.  TGIF!!!!!!

Wish me luck on my test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh baby, good luck on your test tomorrow......

You just tell them that we said you're going to be the best ever!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

your such a sweetie **huge hugs**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

*11/11/02*

Hi everyone!! 
I hope you all had a great weekend.  I did!!
Worked out on Saturday but not on Sunday.
Worked out this morning though --- Biceps today

6 minute warm up on the Stair Stepper

*Run The Rack*  **has anyone every done this?
SET ONE:  Started out with 20#, 6 reps each arm
Then on to 15#, 7 reps each arm
Then on to 10#, 10 reps each arm

SET TWO:  20#, 5 reps 
On to 15#, 5 reps
On to 10#, 8 reps

SET THREE: 20#, 5 reps
On to 15#, 5 reps
On to 10#, 8 reps

20 minutes on Treadmill with....
inclined walking lunges for 3 sets, 10 steps each set -- 
started out at 8.0 incline
went to 10.0 incline
then to 13.0 incline

Breakfast -- coffee and eggs
Meal 2:  about 4 ounces of chicken breast and water.
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

I don't know what I have in the kitchen yet.   So I don't know what the rest of my food intake will look like today.   But I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

yep!
Kind of embarassing for guys though....
its funy, girls NEVER see you start with the respectible weight...but always se you grunting and groaning and barely able to move the 10 ponders at the end!
it's like:
:Hey! Wait! No! I CAN do more! Honest! Look! Watch me grab the 50's and toss them around like Lincoln Logs!"


Does shock the bis real nice though!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

HEY!! Your workout sounds GREAT! I love "running the rack" I do it a lot..you get a great burn!! 
Glad you had a great weekend!!!

Have a goooood day hon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad you had an awesome weekend. I've "run the rack" before as a burn out to finish the workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Really...I'm definitely going to have to do that more often.   I never knew about it until I read the last issue of FLEX.   I can already feel it in my biceps too.

Wed., I'm doing legs with two guys in my gym...that's going to be something.  One of the guys -- I actually taught how to do lunges.   He did not know how to do them correctly, so I taught him.  Now he's teaching this other guy that he just started working out with and they want me to do legs with them on Wednesday........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh -- I forgot to tell everyone.   I measured my waist this morning and I'm at 27....that's an inch and a half from the last time I measured, which was right after my surgery in September.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats on the waist size. 

you read Flex?  cool


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Wed., I'm doing legs with two guys in my gym...that's going to be something.  One of the guys -- I actually taught how to do lunges.   He did not know how to do them correctly, so I taught him.  Now he's teaching this other guy that he just started working out with and they want me to do legs with them on Wednesday........



Yeah, I am sure its for your knowledge on lunges....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wahoo! Way to go you slender woman!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, I read FLEX.....I read pretty much all of them.

thanks for the congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am sure its for your knowledge on lunges....




whatchya tryin' to say???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

how many times did you have to give them the visual example...on how to do it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

If you get more invites after the enlargement, we'll know my theory is correct.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how many times did you have to give them the visual example...on how to do it?




You know I did think it was quite odd that they kept on needing example after example after example.......

What's up with that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you get more invites after the enlargement, we'll know my theory is correct.



Do you think that's the reason there are always guys *in front* of my platform when I'm doing deadlifts?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

you...have...great....form?

Did they have you show them how to use the butt blaster as well?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Do you think that's the reason there are always guys *in front* of my platform when I'm doing deadlifts?


 

That's why I make fade stand in front of me... or in back, depending on what I'm wearing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

NO.....we don't have a butt blaster there.   But I did notice that the low back extension piece did get moved to the front of the free weights section.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Do you think that's the reason there are always guys *in front* of my platform when I'm doing deadlifts?



Shocking coincidence!  And you love every minute of it.  We have girls like you at my gym too! (thankfully!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Girls like me?????


You mean girls that aren't afraid to workout with the boys?
Or do you mean girls that are not paying ANY attention to the boys, but just happen to notice that the boys drop their weights on their toes trying to stare?
Or do you mean girls that have great bods?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

exactly!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I make fade stand in front of me... or in back, depending on what I'm wearing



Huh, just to get his opinion on your "form" right B??


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

LoL..You guys are sooo cracking me up!!! I have noticed guys watch me workout....

I AM THE ONLY Girl at my new gym that does freeweights!! There are a few that come over there, and do one set of something..then leave, but thats it!  
FUN!!!

HEY WOMAN!!~~~ CONGRATS ON THE WAIST! WOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Girls like me?????
> 
> 
> ...



I take the fifth.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm sure that's quite the visual...you doing stiff leged deads..in front of Fade....him wearing a smile as you bob up and down.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you P....you know, I am one of only about 5 girls in our gym that use the free weights .    I notice the same thing.   Most girls will come over there and pick up a db and do one or two curls and then put it down....like they broke a nail or something!!
KiK

I'm like...."honey, I rip my nails off with a pair of needle nose plyers just to come over to the free weights section!!  Go play in the little ab rollers...."


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

KiK kIk kik!! I KNOW GIRL!!! Its soooo funny!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

that's 'casue most girls still think that free weightswill automatically make them big...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Your right Burner..but I also think they are just chicken to go where "the guys workout"!!!!!

Not me... bring it on!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> him wearing a smile as you bob up and down.....




Probably no pun intended.....Huh???

That could go two ways you know???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

not recently...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

You poor thing!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm with you ladies... free8s rule!

I love being able to lift as much as the skinny guys... makes me feel sad for them... NOT 

I never notice the guys staring until fade starts hanging around me between every set


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

now see...if I were Fade...I'd stay back in the background watching them do their lude behavior....(not that I have ever done that to a woman before..)
and when they see Fade eyeballing them..he'd just smile and let them knowthat youd be going home home with me.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Butterfly!~ My brother told me last week, that these two SKINNY SKINNY guys were staring at me..he was by them..and one goes..dude shes lifting more than us!!!  
He had to come tell me! I was just doing a Major burn w/ 25lb. db..doing bicep curls.. I can't do a full 12reps, but I will do like 6!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

great for you...pathetic for them...can't curl 25lbs?
were they late for their pilates class?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

no doubt, Burner!

That's awesome P... gives you an empowering feeling, uh?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Burner your HILARIOUS!!! No kidding huh..thats sad!! My brother thought it was Hilarious!  Hes so proud of me!

Butterfly~ Your right it does give you an empowering feeling!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

roflmao@princess.

I've had that happen alot at this new gym down here in San Diego. It's weird because I felt like I was probably mid to low weights in terms of what was being lifted at my old gym. And now at this new gym, at the times I'm going I'm probably at the high end of it. And alot of them watch to see what weights I'm lifting.

Makes me kinda self concious, I don't like people staring. 

But the place I took the test to be a trainer at 24hr, there is only one other trainer there that looks bigger or like he trains more than me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

were they wearing spandex and tank tops?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> were they late for their pilates class?




 ...pilates....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

lol at Burner..no some kinda funky pants..lol!!!

HEY Dvlmn.. I'm with ya there though..I do hate it when Peeps stare for a long time..drives me nuts, and I try to be sooo perfect when they stare!! Think thats why my triceps were sore last wk..remember!! LoL!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

thank you, thank you....
I'll be playing the lounge all week.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

So D....when will you get the results?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

I have to call him on wednesday. There were only 8 of the 70 I wasn't very sure about. So hopefully I did really good. 

I hate studying, so if I don't pass, I'm gonna be rather pissed. lol

I also applied to work til christmas at Hot Topics. heheeh I fit in there and would be able to get more cool concert shirts. lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

too bad we can't all conference call.....
oohh...VIDEO conference calls!
Bring yer own....and jump on!
That'd be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

good luck with your results, dvlman
I'm about to take another exam myself....very much boring....hopefully will give me a raise though...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

I think ISSA has a refresher/study course online....and I think it's free.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

I have come to enjoy the people staring.  Kind of amusing actually.  Also gives me motivation to get some extra reps.

I got a funny comment from one of the trainers the other day.  He is doing his first show on Saturday.  He lost a ton of weight, prolly too much.  Can't tell cuz he is always wearing a baggy sweatshirt, turtle neck and sweat pants.  But his face is very drawn.  To be nice I sad, "man you are looking good."  His response was "REALLY?  Wow thats really a compliment coming from you!"  Amusing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Awww TP, what a compliment.  You should've followed his comment by, "hey, if you ever want my two cents, just ask" and then chuckled.....

It's that little chuckle that goes both ways....either just joking or no really, any time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

OOOHHHHH   I'VE GOT HEARTBURN BIG TIME!!!  

BEEN HERE SINCE YESTERDAY AND I JUST CAN'T GET RID OF IT......


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Ouch... don't like heartburn!

Got any meds for it???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

ohhh sorry honey!! I hate Heartburn!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, I was taking Nexium when I first started getting my allergy shots and taking all of my allergy meds because my allergist said that all of the drainage would probably give me reflux.  Well it did, but after a few weeks of getting use to the shots, the drainage went away and of course so did the reflux.

But now, for like a week really, it's been here off and on.   Now it's been here since yesterday and I'm about to die!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll trade you my headache for your heartburn!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll trade you my headache for your heartburn!!!




OH, you've got a deal.   'Cause I can make that headache go away!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey B-
Did I ever tell you that if you drink a screw driver, pop a couple aspirin and have wild, mokey sex that it will cure that headache? I read that somewhere.
I cannot find scientiffically proof that this is true, but how can you go wrong?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/12/02*

No workout this morning.  I slept in.   I worked in the front yard finishing laying some mulch until 7:30 last night.   I was so tired after that, all we had for dinner was tuna fish sandwiches.   I did have lettuce on mine though.

*Breakfast--* 2 Flax Seed Oil gelcaps, black coffee and oatmeal with 1 packet of Sweet-N-Low
*9:30--* tuna fish and water


I brought some tunafish, a cucumber, a hard boiled egg and some egg whites this morning for food.   This leaves me with no lunch, I'll probably just go pick something up.   _(Maybe Chipotle P)_


**I started taking 2 Flax Seed gelcaps with each breakfast, lunch and dinner. **


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

'Morning!
Chipotle? I've been wanting to try that place! That big, hefty stuffed chicken burrito thingie.....
reminds me of something I used to get at a littlemom-n-pop shop in San luis obispo, ca. way back when...

I overslept too...you do not wanna know what I just had for breakfast...


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey FG

That Chipolte, is that a burrito place? If so that place rocks! I use my own chicken though and no black beans...too spicy ( I am a wuss) How many carbs do you think is in a burrito?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I love Chipotle.   I always get the bowl and get double black beans, double chicken, lettuce and hot sauce.    That's all I put in it.

I love that place and I never get the tortilla Les.

Hey Burner -- what did you have for breakfast.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm going to plead the 5th..but it was 'togo'...


well, Leslie...that tortilla alone packs a wholliping # of carbs...this beautiful confection looks like a etible football when you get it. It is PACKED! 
Someone of your dainty proportions...I bet you couldn't knock back 1/2 of it.....

Dang, FG...you love hot sauce? Ya got a sister?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Actually burner, I think Les has already been there.   

And you wanna know something else????? 
....I can eat the WHOLE THING!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Burner....what was the "to go"?

Mickey D's?
Whataburger?
Bagels?

Go on....spill it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

damn..you are persistant, aren't you???

I'll take choice #1....
I'm SO gonna pay for it later...but I overslept...had to get something..yada yada....I did take my multi-vitamin though.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh yeah....like that multi makes up for the bacon egg and cheese combo that you got!!!!!

Your punishment is 1 and 1/2 hours of cardio on your next workout, do you understand me mister??


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

Gooooooooooooood morning FG!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

um...there was not even a hint of bacon anywhere NEAR my breakfast!

...it was sausage.... 

1.5 hours of cardio? Can I have a partner with that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Did you have a partner with that sausage, egg and cheese??

I don't think so -- so no partner for the cardio.

You inhaled that crap on your own and now you have to pay for it on your own!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Maybe she will demonstrate it for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Maybe she will demonstrate it for ya!



If I were onn;y so lucky.....


besides, ms. FG...I didn't inhale it...I chewed it properly...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't care if you pureed it in a ^(%##@ blender ---
You're gonna pay for it!!

 and I want video


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Did you have a partner with that sausage, egg and cheese??
> 
> I don't think so -- so no partner for the cardio.
> ...


 Lmao


And BTW Burner, I can eat a whole burritio and then some!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> And BTW Burner, I can eat a whole burritio



 [Insert mental image here]


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Lmao
> 
> ...



is this in the right thread? I mean, I've never had my manhood referred to as a burrito..but hey...


(sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE WILD this morning!!!! LoL!!!

Yum Yum CHIPOLTES!!! lucky lucky woman!


How are ya babe?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

hey gorgous!
Happy Tuesday!

Just doing my part to keep things light and slightly pornal.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

awwww ME?? OR FG!??? YOU GOT TWO HOTTIES IN HERE HON~ well wait.. 4 HOTTIES (LESLIE & BUTTERFLY TOOOOO)

Happy tuesday to you toooo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

yeah, I'm feeling a little premiscuous this morning.........

_now where is my hubby???_

hello Princess


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

where did the word "pornal" come from anyway??

Don't we mean pornographic??

All this slang -- I can't keep up!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> yeah, I'm feeling a little premiscuous this morning.........



Is that hot tub fired up?

BTW, pornal is a W8-word that she got from her son.  Its caught on like wildfire, obviously!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

yeah, it's a now adopted IM thing.

So..me & Tp w/ 4 hotties....
that's two each, buddy.....saddle up!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

good odds I'd say!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Question is......

Who's first?

Yep, my hot tub is all ready!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

AAARRRGGG, THE HEARTBURN IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

...some days..it's good being me...


Now if I could only get this kind of action for real..with single women....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Question is......
> 
> Who's first?
> ...



I am always ready.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

what...we have to take turns?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

How was lunch girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

havn'et seen her in a while....think she's still trying to prove she can eat that whole chipotle!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh.....I ate the whole Chipotle and got tacos.....I am starving for some reason today!!!!!!

It was so good too!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

where are you putting it?
there's not that much of you to go around...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

WOOOW WOMAN!! You must be hungry!!!!  You sooo rock!!!
I bet it was YUMMY!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

yeah...I don't even think I could even eat that much....

what did you DO lastnight...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I told y'all that I laid mulch in my front flower beds.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

I KNOW GIRL!!!  I Probably would have ate 6 tacos..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

you musta laid a LOT of mulch!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

burner shush.. you have done horrible all day w/ your food! Hey Fitgirl..gooo look what The Brat ate for lunch..psst..its in my journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I had a healthy lunch.....lean beef, thank you!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

AND.......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

what???

the beef had to go inbetween SOMETHING didn't it?????


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

No-- u could have had it on a bed of lettuce (which is cheaper to buy anyway) OR you could have had it w/ some green beans on a plate.. 


FG~ help me out here sista!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

you want me to wrap my delicious, damn near PERFCETLY grilled burger (lean I still say, 93% lean)
in a lettuce bun? The mustard would have spilled out! What a mess!
Besides..think of the odd stares I would have gotten from all the guys around me if I were to eat a burger with a lettuce bun? I'd NEVER hear the end of it! 
i at least went with crushed wheat instead of wonder bread white...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

go look in your jounal P.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you want me to wrap my delicious, damn near PERFCETLY grilled burger (lean I still say, 93% lean)
> in a lettuce bun? The mustard would have spilled out! What a mess!
> Besides..think of the odd stares I would have gotten from all the guys around me if I were to eat a burger with a lettuce bun? I'd NEVER hear the end of it!
> i at least went with crushed wheat instead of wonder bread white...



Well, who cares if you'd never hear the end of it.....that would give you good reason to never let them hear the end of it when your six pack is showing and the only six pack they have to show is the one they got at the liquor store.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

wow...wise words....you rock!


I did switch my protein shakes which were protein and carbs...(meal replacement) to just pure protein...taking steps here!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Well, who cares if you'd never hear the end of it.....that would give you good reason to never let them hear the end of it when your six pack is showing and the only six pack they have to show is the one they got at the liquor store.....


 

Hell ya FG!! YOU TELL HIM!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

you see? I thave told y'all! I need someone to cook for me!
I can make it up to them in several ways....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

ohh pa lease..whine whine whine~~ here's a tissue for u! 

hey I TOTALLY SUCK AT COOOOKING~ And I do it anyway!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

um..do I need to flip you off again???


You suck at cooking? No wonder you are so skinny!
ha! ha! Take that one, sister!
I can bbq my ass off!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

oohh...I love it when you talk dirty!

(I feel like kuso now..)

you thought it was funny too, eh?
ha ha!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_




P's giving the finger?  OMG!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

see what happens when you bail on me with all these women? They TURN on you!

(you need to go to her journal to see where the 'birds' came from..)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> P's giving the finger?  OMG!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> see what happens when you bail on me with all these women? They TURN on you!




There you go again...tryin' to blame your bad eating habits on someone else.

Just bend over, take your spankings, apologize and tell us it will never happen again and you're free to go.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

ok:
1) who gives the spanking?
2) am I allowed to spank back?
3) will there be a massage afterwards to heal my boo boos?
4) what happens if I falter again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

So if I eat like crap I get a spanking?  Bring on the BK!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

1)  I'm laying the smack down and I'll take cooperation from anyone who is willing to give it.  Princess?
2)  yes!
3)  no!
4)  You won't!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So if I eat like crap I get a spanking?  Bring on the BK!



Yes, but I'm opposing counsel here and I'm under the impression that that is highly unlikely.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

1) who gives the spanking?
2) am I allowed to spank back?
3) will there be a massage afterwards to heal my boo boos?
4) what happens if I falter again?

I like these answers better:
1) your single friends
2) yes! (at least we agree on this)
3) YES! Massages are a must for post spankitis syndrome
4) ok.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I object!
(see, I learned a couple things form watching 'Leally Blonde!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 'Leally Blonde!"




Apparently you didn't learn enough.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm opposing counsel here and I'm under the impression that that is highly unlikely.



Depends on who the spanker is....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I already said I was layin' the smack down!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

WhooperS, fries and a strawberry shake, YUM!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I OWN that movie...seen it a few times...I object is prefecly suitable for these here procedings.
Council isn't trying to lead the witness is she?

(I'm also a JAG fan...which comes on tonight!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

that chocolate OREO cram pie is pretty tasty too! rich..creamy.....

and do not forget to super size that order!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

First of all -- Please review your previous statements where you said "leally" and not "legally".

Secondly, I want to know what is "cram" pie....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> WhooperS, fries and a strawberry shake, YUM!




You must be quite aware that ordering that shake requires the *"spanker"* to pour it all over the *"spankee"* before such spanking takes place, aren't you??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay, I'm calling for recess.   These procedings will take up tomorrow morning promptly at 8 am.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

you have to understand...I talk fast..I think fast..I type fast....sometimes, I type too fast...words letters get left out. Do not have time to go back and repair! Gotta go, gotta GOTTA GO!

A 'cram pie', for your information is like a cream pie, but is missing certain ingredients, as this particular kind of pie is meant for smashing into some intended victim's face, or 'crammed', hence the name.
so endith the lesson.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> You must be quite aware that ordering that shake requires the *"spanker"* to pour it all over the *"spankee"* before such spanking takes place, aren't you??



does this also mean the the *spanker* will clean up the said *spankee* in a manner deemed appropriate to the situation?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Your lack of concentration is why you had that shitty breakfast this morning.....

 yeah FG...

 I crack me up....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I am calling for a forbearance on this manner until friday morning, 6am mountain time. I have more back ground checks and investigations to conduct before presenting evidence to this court.
(I am off the next two days and will be back on Friday!)
Have a great night!
c-ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

oops....that was meant for the explanation of why you leave out letters, etc...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

what...you didn't like my cram pie explanation? I thought it was quite original, thank you!

lack of concentration, my left cheek...I just didn't wake up in time!
ha!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> You must be quite aware that ordering that shake requires the *"spanker"* to pour it all over the *"spankee"* before such spanking takes place, aren't you??



I am aware.  Are you aware that the spanker must thereafter clean up the aforementioned shake with her tongue off said spankee?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

I am aware as well of the consequences and I accept those terms.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Now THIS is starting to get interesting!

Shake please!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

*11/13/02*

Hey everyone 

Hope you all are having a great day so far.   I almost can not walk.   My legs are still shaking.  
I am so proud of myself!!  I kept up with the guys this morning  and didn't let them think I was a wuss.   Actually, I made them look like a wuss.

*First of all -- I have a personal best:*  
On leg press:  I did 4 sets.
SET 1:  90#, 10 reps
(with 10 reps calf raise - same weight)
SET 2: 180#, 10 reps
(with 10 reps calf raise - same weight)
SET 3: 270#, 10 reps
(with 10 reps calf riase - same weight)
SET 4: 90#, 20 reps
(with 20 reps calf raise - same weight)

Lunges:  I did 2 sets.
SET 1: 10 reps each leg with 10# db in each hand
SET 2: 10 reps each leg with 10# db in each hand

Power Cleans: I did 1 set.
SET 1: 10# db in each hand, 12 reps

I AM SO PROUD OF THIS WORKOUT!!!!

No breakfast because I have to fast. I'm going to the endocronologist at 9.  My appt. is at 10:00.
Actually, I had 5 tsp of oatmeal and I'm having a couple sips of coffee and then nothing else before my appt.   I know they're planning to do bloodwork and who knows what else......
I'm sure I'll get something to eat when I leave the doctor's office.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Shake please!



I'm starting to think that a "human banana split" is in order.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

With chocolate syrup?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Well.....yeah with chocolate syrup!!   Like you had to ask.

Are you gonna comment on my workout this morning??????


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Sounds awesome....how was it compared to the 2 wusses?


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

Great job FG!!!

Nice weights on the 270lbs leg press!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

HOLYCOW WOMAN YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROCK!!!!!!!! Thats a great workout this morning! MAN~ Do you need a wheelchair yet to wheel your poor legs around??
GOOD JOB HON!!!! I am very very proud of ya!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

ohh ohh let me know what happens at the Dr!! I know your there right now..its 10:22am!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sounds awesome....how was it compared to the 2 wusses?




Well it was pretty much the same for one of the wusses, the other added two 45# plates, everytime I added one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay-- well, the doctor put me back on a medication that I'd already taken once before.   But he said that this medication is, in his opinion, by far the best one, mg for mg.  

He Is The Expert Here......

He also said that he thinks my body does not produce the receptors from the liver that pulls bad cholesterol out of the body.

He also said that at some point he wants me to do some sort of something (xrays, lab work or something like that) to see how much damage has already been done to my heart.  He'll know more once he gets my lab work back.   He drew 4 vials of blood.   I was about to die.   I had to get some food IMMEDIATELY after leaving there.   I got a regular Dr. Pepper too (only drank half though) just because I had to put some sugar back in my system.

He wants me to get my mom's last work-up report from her doctor too.  He'd like to see what her diagnosis is and see if he can tell anymore from that what exactly is happening with me.   He said he sees people like me all the time.   People that don't look like they have a single problem wrong with them, pictures of health and have high cholesterol and have heart attacks in their 30's.

So, he gave me a month's supply of samples of the medication and wants me to come back in one month.  I'll get my lab results later this week.  I have to call in for them on Friday morning.  I'm going to see if I can do some research on this medication too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

Hiya FG, 

sounds like you have a really good Dr. I'm glad for that. 

good morning.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

wow hon! Thats a lot to take in all at once!! ARE U ALRIGHT??? Man!! I know you have got to be overwhelmed! First your breast~ now all this! I'm so sorry! Your in my thoughts and prayers! Dvlmn is right though~ Sounds like you have a great doctor, and that he knows his Stuff!! GOOOOOD LUCK~!
Luv ya!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

*11/14/02*

*MYYY LEGS ARE KIIIIIILLIINNGG ME!!!*

I had no problem getting out of bed this morning, I just couldn't walk once I did!! LOL

No workout this morning. I slept in. I am planning to go to the gym after work though, I brought my stuff with me.

Breakfast: 1/2 cup oatmeal with one packet of Sweet-N-Low, one slice of Sugar Free Whole Wheat Bread and black coffee

I brought some turkey with me for snacks and I'm planning to go to Chipotle for lunch today. 
Yes, I love this place and it's pretty healthy if you make it right

I hope everyone is doing great this morning!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

MORNIN' Babe!!

HEY MY LEGS ARE KILLIN' me toooo!!!! 

Have a wonderful day..
Hey...do u like chipotle???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know yet......I have to keep trying that place out to determine whether or not I like it.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

your a goooooober!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Hmm, my legs hurt too, must be catchy....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

Must be.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

Hes trying to be like us huh FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

Yep....I knew it.   I just knew it.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey FG.  Readin' about your cholesterol problem.  My granny had a real bad time with it quite a few years ago.  She's always been slim and seemed perfectly healthy and active.  She finally gave up on doctors and went to a naturopath and nutritionist.  He put her on an awesome, healthy diet and she is fine now.  She had to omit a lot of foods from her diet, and not the usual ones that you'd think.  She can't even eat oranges!  But it's still a very safe, healthy diet with all the required calories and nutrients.  I'm not sure what supps me may have her on though.  But she's nearing 80  now -if she isn't already- and just as energetic and young as always.

PS.  I'm glad everybody's legs hurt.  You deserve it


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

CLP after that w/o I just read in your diary you are soon to follow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Hey FG.  Readin' about your cholesterol problem.  My granny had a real bad time with it quite a few years ago.  She's always been slim and seemed perfectly healthy and active.  She finally gave up on doctors and went to a naturopath and nutritionist.



You know....I've been thinking of consulting with a nutritionist.   But right now, I don't have the thousands of dollars to spend just to walk away with a piece of paper with approved and non-approved foods written on it.   LOL

But I'm really interested in knowing what they might have me eat and avoid.  

I get my results from my endocronologist in the morning.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

How was your lunch girlie??

I MISS MY HUBBBBBY ALREADY!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll leave this for ya tonight so ya get it in the morning. 

GOOD MORNING  FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

hey, good morning peeps.

Princess, where is Matt?  I'm sorry, I haven't been around much and don't know what's going on with everyone.   But that's all about to change --  KiK  

I'm gonna browse around this morning for a while and see what everyone is up to.

Great workout this morning.   I did mostly cardio and a little bit of biceps.  

I pulled a Burner this morning and had a not so great breakfast.   I didn't go to Mickey D's though, I stopped at Starbucks and got a Venti Non-Fat Caramel Macchiatto and a cinnamon roll.

I have no excuses like I was late or anything this morning....just wanted to do it.   I've been really good lately!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I pulled a Burner this morning and had a not so great breakfast.   I didn't go to Mickey D's though, I stopped at Starbucks and got a Venti Non-Fat Caramel Macchiatto and a cinnamon roll.



Looks like its your turn to be the spankee!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

Ohhhh.....



damn the luck!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Ohhhh.....
> 
> damn the luck!!!



 ... you 2 crack me up!  

oh yeah, morning to you sweetie!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

*WHHHHHHACK!!!!!! *


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

YYOOWWWZZZZAAAAAAAA!!

That hurt!!




Hi NT


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

just wait 'til I pour the shake all over you.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

UMMMM! Your breakfast sounds yummy~ but I must do this:     

pssst.....LUV YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> just wait 'til I pour the shake all over you.




Why put off till later what you can do now?

Why put off till tomorrow what you can do today?

Why procrastinate?  It only delays the innevitable.


_......what other sayings can I give you???_


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

ohh oops~ matt went to Missouri FG~ Hunting ~ and Visting his grandparents/ aunts/uncles~ Him and his dad, bro, and uncles go every November!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

Now that I think about it -- I think I remember you telling me that like a month or so ago, right?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> *WHHHHHHACK!!!!!! *



Mrs.NT got a smack like that last weekend ... and liked it!!    The guy that gave it had a red hand for a while.  TP ... if you're spanking that hard and FG just smiles, you might want to think about using a paddle!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

ya I may have fg!! 

What are u doing this weekend??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

*11/18/02*

THREE MORE DAYS!!   I'M SO READY TO GET THIS OVER WITH, I COULD SCREAM.

I am completely depressed now.   The implant is completely deflated and I'm wearing sports bras this week so that the regular bras do not hurt or make the valve poke me anymore than it already is.

I can't wait until it's over and I can start buying new lingerie!!


Woke up at 4:45 this morning and went to the gym.
All cardio today.  15 minutes on treadmill, 15 minutes on elipticle and 10 minutes on the bike.  I also did some really good stretching.

Breakfast:  2 egg whites and one whole egg, scrambled with some green bell pepper, 1 cup of OJ and 1 cup of black coffee.
Meal 2:  No meal 2....was busy and time flew by this morning.
Lunch:  3 oz. turkey breast and corn with water to drink.
Meal 4:  4 oz of chicken breast  and water.
Meal 5:  I don't really know what we'll have for dinner tonight, I'll post that tomorrow.


I'll be going home for lunch because I forgot my lunch this morning and I also need to run by and get a B-day gift for my wonderful hubby.   He needs one and is getting a new drill.  We're also taking him to Benny Hanna for his birthday lunch on Saturday.  I'm sure I'll be feeling okay by then.   I think I'm just going to sleep Thursday afternoon and all night and ALL Friday and Saturday morning too before we leave.   I should be feeling good by Friday, but I'm not going to push it any.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 11/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I can't wait until it's over and I can start buying new lengerie!!



And you should model your new attire and new boobs for your IM friends.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh, you think????


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well.....be good and that jolly ole' fat fart might bring you a surprise!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

WHAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

FG ... you think you'll be ok Saturday after your op Thursday?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh yeah.   I'm sure I'll be okay to be up on Friday, but I'm really gonna rest and take it easy so that I don't end up over doing it on Saturday afternoon.

Thanks for being concerned NT!!  You're the best...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

Honey ~ Sorry your hurting!!! I am very impressed with you still going to the gym!  
Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

That's all that long distant friends can do.

Have you recovered that quickly the last 2 times?  We've heard anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks recovery time ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, the very first time I had it done was on a Wednesday and I was up running around on Friday night when my hubby came home.   I was trying to clean up the kitchen when he walked in the door.......booooyyy, did I get in trouble!!!   

He made me go back to bed.  Then that Saturday we were at a car show.

Second time I had it done was on a Thursday and then on that Friday, we were out to dinner.

I am very fortunate that I heal very, very quickly.   

Thanks P for saying you're impressed that I'm still going to the gym.   I think I've decided I"ll only go tomorrow and then rest on Wed.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

that is quite impressive ... are your implants under the muscle?  Is it really as painful as we've been told?


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

FG, 

Will be thinking of you Thursday!

Sorry you are feeling down, but chin up, your new girls will be there on Thursday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes, I'm sub-muscular.   Don't let anyone fool you.   It wasn't that bad at all.  It felt like a really massive chest workout.   It felt like I was just really sore, like I'd done 2000 reps or something.   Nothing a Vicodin won't cure......  

Thanks Lina, I really appreciate it.  Yeah, I'm not that depressed over it.  I'm really anxious for the most part now!!   And I can't wait until Friday and Sat. to see what they look like.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

You are a pro at this now...lol... a pro-booblifter! 

Well, I'm just plain ol' jealous! 

take care,...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

gmorning FG, or I should say afternoon for you. 

Check out my diet over the weekend, heheeh no cheats. 

good luck on thursday, you'll do aweosme. And that's sweet of ya getting something for the hubby.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Lina...thanks for that little "title", that's wonderful  

dvlmn, are you talking about the boobies being for the hubby?
Yeah, he's definitely going to have more than enough to play with.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

hahah, well maybe he needs to learn how to share. **efg**


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Haha! FG!!!!

I see you changed your title!!!  Very cute!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah....thanks to Lina I have a new title!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

hahhahaha! luv the new title!
your crazy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

roflmao, that's kinda cool heehehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

11/19/02

Why is today only Tuesday???  Huh??  Huh??  

I'll gladly pay someone to make it Thursday already!!   KiK

Hello Princess and Dvlmn and Kuso and TP and Lina and B and NT.  

How is everyone this morning?

My breakfast was quite bad this morning.  I had a non-fat eggnog latte from Starbucks and a slice of chocolate cake (it is someone's birthday here in my office)  I only ate the cake though, I didn't touch the icing at all....ate around it.
Now I'm having some decaf green tea and I'll probably have some oatmeal for my second meal.
My workout partner (y'all remember JoAnn), she is taking me to lunch for my birthday.   Late birthday lunch, we just kept missing each other and never could get together.   So we are both free today and will have lunch together.    It will be healthy, I promise.

I did not workout this morning.  I slept in, which means that I'll be working out tomorrow.   I was going to workout this morning and skip tomorrow to rest, but since I missed today, I'll work out tomorrow morning.   I did stretch for quite a while last night though while I watched the hubby hook up the XBOX Live.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

I love the title!! 

Because of your success story, Mrs.NT is thinking about moving her planned spring op up closer ... yeah for me (and of course for her as she's doing it for her and herself only) ... but yeah for me because she'll go from a supreme hottie to a supreme hottie with bigger boobies!  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

oh ... morning Mrs. FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks on the title NT....


You are the sweetest hubby!!   (Aside from mine)

How wonderful of you to complement your "supreme hottie" that way.   

I don't think my hubby is going to have much at all to complain about!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

on a serious note, I try very very hard not to be like my father.  We have our ups and downs, but I figure if we can minimize the downs and appreciate the ups, life is good.

Thanks  ... she is a special lady.  And only knowing you through IM, I think your hubby has a special lady as well.   And no, I'm sure he won't be complaining.   I know that I won't be complaining ... but will have the additional challenge of trying to keep her shirt on!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

roflmao@nt

well thursday is coming quick. Do you have tomorrow off from work?  If ya get a chance tomorrow evening check on here my stupid interview is at 10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm working tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll be on all day long.   Can't wait to hear about your interview D.

NT - my hubby said he will have the same "challenges" in front of him.    He claims he's going to have the _"shoved"_ in his face more often than he does now.    
Can you believe he would say something like that to me?

Yep, Thursday is coming up quickly.....I....AM....SO.....READY.....FOR.....IT!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

well awesome and good luck.  

he's just bein a smartass, he loves it and we all know it. **efg**


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm working tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll be on all day long.   Can't wait to hear about your interview D.
> 
> NT - my hubby said he will have the same "challenges" in front of him.    He claims he's going to have the _"shoved"_ in his face more often than he does now.
> Can you believe he would say something like that to me?



he he ... how much fun would your hubby and I have taking you 2 out ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

Now, now NT.....take it easy bud.   Maybe your wife and I should go out by ourselves first.

Then we can s....l....o....w....l.....y incorporate the two of you into our plans........uh -- I mean dates, yeah, dates..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

LMAO AT YOU GUYS!
First..Hello sweetiepie FG!! Woohoo.. 2 more days girl!!!!!  I know you are more than ready!!!  

NT~ You are one great hubby~ (ASIDE FROM FG'S AND MINE) lol!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

how in the world did you not eat the icing..lol???? I THINK I would have skipped the cake, and ate the icing! lol!! Yum Yum Yum...

Hope your lunch w/ Joann was great! How is she doing? Hopefully great!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

It was hard not to eat the icing....especially when that's really all I wanted.   But I knew I couldn't have it and so I didn't.   I'm trying to be really responsible to myself where my cholesterol is concerned.     

JoAnn is doing great.  She is still pretty much hit and miss at the gym, but she says she is going to be there tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get to see her there.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Now, now NT.....take it easy bud.   Maybe your wife and I should go out by ourselves first.
> 
> Then we can s....l....o....w....l.....y incorporate the two of you into our plans........uh -- I mean dates, yeah, dates..



hhhmmmmmmm ... something went seriously wrong with _MY_ plan ...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes, girl you do need to be careful w/ your cholesterol. I am proud of you for not going for the icing! 
Thats good JoAnn is doing great!!!  Hopefully YOU DO GET To see her tomorrow..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

hey can I have the icing?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

NO D.....YOU CAN NOT HAVE THE ICING.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Lmao!!!

YOU TELL HIM FG!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NT~ You are one great hubby~ (ASIDE FROM FG'S AND MINE) lol!!



I've never received so many nice compliments in one day ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

oh sure, it woulda been fun. **efg** 

but I guess whip cream is healthier though.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

WELL~ YOU DESERVE NT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

Okay, Mr. Dvlmn, this is the police....

drop the whip cream can and step away slowly. 

Don't look at the whip cream can.
Don't even think about the whip cream can.

If I see you even thinking about dreaming about that whip cream can,  I'm opening up a different kind of can.   And you're not gonna like it.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

LMAO @FG!!! WHERE in the world do u come up with this stuff!!?? 
   


 @dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

ok I'm starting to think she's been on this diet to long now. There's been talk of Breasts, Icing, and whip cream in todays posts and all she cares about is the food aspect of it all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> ok I'm starting to think she's been on this diet to long now. There's been talk of Breasts, Icing, and whip cream in todays posts and all she cares about is the food aspect of it all.





TP would be proud of me!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

'morning, FG!
man, ther has been a LOT of activity in your thread!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

Yep, lots of activity lately......you should've been here Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I'd LUV to have, but I also like my days off.....I SO slept in on Monday!

These working both job weekends..SUCK!
My buddy is also moving into his house, so after my 3.5 hour 'nap after a 23 hour day, I did another 10 hour shift..then helped him. I was a walking zombie. I got sleep around midnight...and didn't get up 'till 1pm the next day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

Ah honey....I'm sorry you're working so much.  

But you know what The Bullet Boys say?  Money, money, moonneeyyyyy!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

haven't heard that band's name forever ... 

morning FG ... one more day --> yeah!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah, well, they might be making some..I'm working on staying afloat here...one thing at a time, eh?

I was tellig a friend last night...I've tried out this whole por thing...not avig much in the way of spare cash..now, I'd like to experience the othe side of the coin....you kow, so I can compare....and go with the more pleasant option.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

Honey, I hear you there.   I'd like to see the other side of the grass too.   I've heard it's greener over there.   Maybe the "greener" is cold hard cash green!!

Can we skip Christmas this year?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

LoL~ I wish we could skip Christmas this year!!!

Hi FG~How are ya... READY FOR TOMORROW???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

This will be the second year I will have skipped Christmas. I just ell everybody to not get me anything, as I cannot aford to get anything for anybody....really sux!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

ohh soooo sorry burner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

no biggie..it will get better....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

burner, what is your avy????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

burnt out

...gert it? burner..burnt out...I just crack myself up sometimes!

No, I wa asked to put a pic back in there from a friend, and I tried, but all I got was this, after trying to use the IM resizer thing. I trie dto put my original pic back in there, but was told it was too big...the same friggin photo!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

OMG~ You are very different Burner!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

probably had something to do with my parents locking me in the basement when i was a kid.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

oh sure...laugh at my pain.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

**<<saying to Burner --

Have you seen that TMobile commercial where that girl is in the coffee shop and she spots this cute Italian guy???


How do you say:
Hi, my name is Tammy, now be a good boy and come sit on momma's lap.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

no, but I like the sound of it...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

roflmao that is a good comercial


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey Girl!!!

Is it tomorrow that you are getting re-boobie-sized?

If so.... Good luck and will be thinking of you!!!

Let us know how it goes....



If not, just consider this an early well wishing post!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

hiya FG!
Same as what Ms. Lina said!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

I think its today so doubtful she'll be around.

Good luck though!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep~ Her surgery is like RIGHT NOW!!!  Honey I am thinking about you and praying that your surgery goes wonderful!!!!!!!
Good luck~!!  
(sorry I didn't get to tell you that yesterday) 
Take care of yourself, and don't overdo it, even though you may Think you can!! Let that wonderful hubby take care of you!!!
WISH YA WELL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

good luck and by the time you read this it'll be GET WELL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

yep! Good Luck, FG!
Feel better!


----------



## lina (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey FG!!!

How did it go?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi everyone!!!   

Everything went wonderful.   I was up and hit the ground running about an hour after my surgery.   I even dressed myself.   Felt really good.   Just a little sore around the incision site, but other than that, no pain at all.  Then the hubby took me to pick up my prescriptions and I passed out in the pharmacy!!  

So, I slept all night on Thursday, all day on Friday and woke up about 11 on Sat.  Had a great lunch at BeniHana for the hubby's Birthday on Saturday and then slept all Sat. night.   Slept a little on Sunday and I feel like a million bucks today!   I have to go to the doctor at 8 for my follow up this morning and I'll know more when I get back.

There is pretty much not a lot of swelling this time around either.  I'm really surprised!  They are already starting to soften up a bit and I think also settling a little already too.  I think they're beautiful!!  

I can't wait to go bra shopping now!   A friend of mine that just had her's done two months ago, is going to go shopping with me.   Gonna have to whip out the credit card at Frederick's.......LOL

Thanks for all of the well wishes guys.  You are all the best!!!  Gotta get busy before I leave!
Be back soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hiya FG!
Just wanted to be the 1st (online) to say CONGRATS!
Glad things all worked out!
so...they're beautiful, eh? Does this mean there will be pics coming?
(A guy's gotta ask, doens't he???)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Congrats, glad it went well!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2002)

I tell ya ... you're the first one we've heard about that has been able to be up and at it so quickly!  Glad that everything went well.  Again, this is more great news I can pass onto Mrs. NT and hopefully ... he he ... we'll have a set of twins coming our way sooner than later.  

take care of yourself FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2002)

I just got back from the doctor's office and he said everything looked great.   Everything was healing well and looked good.  

Thanks everyone!!  

NT, tell your wife not to be apprehensive about doing it.   I was so nervous and had heard horror stories about how women felt afterwards.   But after my surgeries, I've determined that those women that post those horror stories over the net are just wussies!!   It's really not that bad at all.   Even today the only discomfort (if you wanna call it that) is the itching where the incisions are.   And that just means that they are healing well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

wahoo!
she is o'tay!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

congrats cutie.  

glad everything went well, and cool that your a quick healer as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks FG ... I have passed along this very important information!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> congrats cutie.
> 
> glad everything went well, and cool that your a quick healer as well.



maybe we should call her 'wolverine', but that just doens't sound too feminine, does it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2002)

OK Burner.....that can be my name for when I go incognito!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2002)

Man I could go for a nap right now!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

no napi nap for you! Get to work!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

HEY FG!~!!! HI HONEY!! damn I wish I would have been on here earlier~!  when you were! I am soooooo glad your okay, and they they are perfect!! I'm glad you rested too, I was hoping you would take it easy!!!  CONGRATS TO YOU Girl~ And have fun shopping!!  Take care of yourself and those new twins!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11/26/02*

No workout this morning   

I am so ready to get back in the gym, it's driving me crazy!!

I know I need the rest and the recup time, but I really, really want to be back in the gym.

Oatmeal and black coffee this morning.   I have some egg whites in there too, but I don't know if they're still good or not.  I'll have to go check it out.

Hope everyone is doing great today!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

morning sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hiya FG!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Morning girlie! I know you miss the gym, but let your body rest!!!

GUESS WHAT? My friend that I am helping lose weight.. shes lost 3.5 lbs. in a week and one day.. woooohoooo!! 

SOOO Whatcha doing for turkey day?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh my gosh P....that's wonderful.   You give her a big 'ole gold star from me, okay?

Have you been helping her with her diet and everything too?   How's that coming along with workouts with you?

We're just spending turkey day with Brad's family.   His brother is cooking at his house again and we're all pitchin' in with stuff.  I'm making a fruit salad and bringing rolls and making a dessert and Brad is making his wonderful corn casserole....YUMMMYY!!!

We are having two turkeys.....count 'em baby -- 2.  My brother in law is frying one (why do people do this?) and my mother in law is baking one.   I'm so glad too because I couldn't have turkey if we were only having the fried one.  I

I can almost smell it already!!!  YUMMMYYYY!!     What about you guys, what are you doing for turkey day?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'd put money on it that she's going to her mom's!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

hiya FG, sounds like fun for turkey day.

by fried do you me that weird deep frying I've heard about. That just sounds weird to me. 

When did the doc say you could go back to the gym?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes D...it's that weird deep frying thing.   Weird to me too!!   Personally, I don't like it.  But, I'll be nice.

I can't go back to the gym until the 5th.  But he said as long as I'm feeling good, that I could start back with light walking on the treadmill.   But I have to wear either two sports bras or just one really tight one for support.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'd say you should wait then since most gyms are closed thursday anyway.  The 5th will be here in no time at all.

Yeah the deep frying is weird, but have you ever had smoked turkey, now that's some good stuff.  


But if you do want to go back, I'll volunteer my services as being very supportive. **efg**


----------



## butterfly (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey FG 

How are you feeling this week?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh, you're volunteering your services now too D??

You so funny!!!


I'm feeling great B.  Thanks for asking.  How are you lately?  I really need to make the rounds and see what's going on with everyone, don't I?  I've been a total diary hater lately!!!   sorry!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey FG!
What?!?! Did I miss something???? You are alowing us mere mortal guys to help 'support' you?
Where do I sign up?


Wow..TWO sports bras....that brings a whole new meaning to the phrase: Two-ply!

Yeah, Friday will be D-E-D, dead. You will have the place to yourself and can yodel in between sets to amuse yourself with the echo!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh, you're volunteering your services now too D??



Too?  Hell no, I'd be the only one ya needed. **efg**

Yeah go check out my journal, i have new stats and an update on the job crap. lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Wow..TWO sports bras....that brings a whole new meaning to the phrase: Two-ply!



I guess you could say that, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hmmm....I think we have (or least me..) FG hubby envy!

When's the next car show?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Next car show isn't until the Spring.  I can't wait too.   We've got the car primed and ready to win the trophies......Bring It On Baby!!!

Awww, you have FG hubby envy??   That's so sweet.   I'll have to say this.   He would make all of you guys very proud.  He is following my doctor's orders to a T and doing all the massaging necessary.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Burner were u talking about me honey when you said "I'd put money on it that shes going to her moms?"


FG~   HEY WOMAN!!  I missssss talking tooooo youuuu!  WOW your turkey days sounds yummy~ AND kinda like mine too!! I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY GRANNYS Dressing..yum!!!!!
Countin' the days baby!!
We go to Matts grandmas In houston first, at like 10am, and hang out there, THEY DEEP FRY a turkey too, and Bake one ~ then around 1:30 we will go to Brenham (one hr drive) and be with my moms family~ (My granny, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc..) CAN'T WAIT.. we have always had a baked turkey there, and then deer sausage toooo!) YUM FRUIT SALAD! OMG~ My aunts is awesome! Thanks for reminding me!

I will tell me friend you said that! Yes, I have her on a diet...kinda like TP's.. but MY VERSION~ And this is her 2nd wk.. shes doing GREAT! My workouts have been very good.. I am w/ her on tue/thurs/fri, and then my gym all the other days if I can!  But we are working out in the morning since we can't thursday!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Heya FG~ Do you know Dusty Pierce OR Chad Pierce~ actually they live around Garland, Tx!

Thats my friend That I am training withs cousins!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awww, you have FG hubby envy??   That's so sweet.   I'll have to say this.   He would make all of you guys very proud.  He is following my doctor's orders to a T and doing all the massaging necessary.



 ... this is what I'm looking forward to  ... and we already have a _nurse_ to help when my hands get tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

yep...my sweetness just never seems to end...

I just sent a thing of flowers FTD to my girl who is sick today.
(you realize how friggin expensive that was?????? I know, it's worth it though!)


Yes, Princess, I was referring to you! I didn't win? going to grandmas instead? Oh well, close!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just sent a thing of flowers FTD to my girl who is sick today.
> (you realize how friggin expensive that was?????? I know, it's worth it though!)



Burner ... that will get you some serious brownie points! Well done!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

'ell yeah!
I got this cute get well bouquet in a soup cup with a packet of chicken noodle soup...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Burner~ You crack me up honey! I am such a Mamas girl! OF COURSE My mom will be there though..so your very close!!  You know me way to well! 

GOOD JOB ON THE FLOWERS!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 'ell yeah!
> I got this cute get well bouquet in a soup cup with a packet of chicken noodle soup...



  ... cute and thoughtful ...

I think I hear wedding bells ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hold the phone, slick!
been barely two months....and a little shakey at that.
We'll just go day by day? great..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Heya FG~ Do you know Dusty Pierce OR Chad Pierce~ actually they live around Garland, Tx!
> 
> Thats my friend That I am training withs cousins!




Where in Garland P?   Do you know?  Garland is so spread out.   It's almost like Dallas, you say Dallas -- but you gotta know where in Dallas.      It's c...r...a...z...y!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> I think I hear wedding bells ...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

actaully the live in NEVADA, TX!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Nevada.....Garland.......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm just jakin' with ya honey.....

You're so funny!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

what is it? People act shocked that I am actually capable of dating a girl....
sheesh..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

LoL @ FG~ Nevermind goober!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Today is my honey's birthday too!!!!!!!!!

I don't think we are doing anything tonight.   I might make him a nice little dinner but nothing extravagant because we're piggin' out tomorrow!!

He was still asleep when I left this morning and I left a card on the kitchen counter for him to find when he gets up.   He's off today and tomorrow and Friday.   He may go to the office on Saturday, but he isn't sure yet.   It's the end of the month and he'll have to do those end of the month things sometime.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

ok ... does anyone want to adopt a fun & friendly Canadian family of 3?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh yeah, all is healing quite well!!  Just the itching bothers me and I'm putting Neosporin on the incisions about twice or three times a day.

Last night I could barely go to sleep because they were itching so bad......KiK

But they are beautiful.  I'm so happy with them.   I think I might actually go shopping tonight for at least one real bra.

***Sorry if all of this is TMI.   But this IS my journal......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... does anyone want to adopt a fun & friendly Canadian family of 3?





I WILL, I WILL, I WILL, I WILL..........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

- yeah for us ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

we promise to behave ... well, the well mannered daughter of 9 you won't even know she's around ... as for the father and mother ...  ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... as for the father and mother ...  ...




I'll have you two bound and gagged before you know it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

HEY! 
I am glad your healing so great! Are u wearing a sports bra? Hope so!!!! 
That was sweet of you to Leave Brads card for him! I have Matts with me.. but I gave him his bday gift last night!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes, I'm wearing a sports bra.

Do I even wanna know what you gave him????


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

good hon!

Hahaha Well, ya he got that tooooo~   
But I also got him a cool new longsleeve shirt, and new cologne/ and the aftershave to!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh that's awesome.   What cologne does he wear?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm so bored.   There's nothing goin' on here today.  I've had one phone call but it was a call that my boss was waiting on and then he left.   I really doubt it's going to be busy AT ALL today.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'll have you two bound and gagged before you know it!!!



hhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

well normally he wears Cool water.. 
But we wanted a change.. sooo hes trying out that BLUE by Polo.. its new! I hated it at first..but Its growing on me!

GIRL ITS DEAD HERE TOOOO! I am about to run to randalls for all my ingredients on this cooool Pudding THING I'm making!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

hiya FG, have an awesome thanksgiving


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey FG!

Gad to hear that you are doing better! Hope your Thanksgiving was a great one!

Hey P-
So your hubby likes more of the sport type scents? I ma wearing a new cologne (recommended by two women...)
Its called Azzaro Chrome. I've gotten a lot of compliments on it...
I got the sample at the department store and didn't like it at first, but I put the tab thing into my pocket and walked off, by the time I had left and gotten to my car, the scent started t appeal to me. I asked a friend I was later shopping with and the girl behind the counter (really cute..great way to say howdy) if they liked it. I got two definate thumbs up! I immediately went back to the store and picked it up...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Burner...thanks, I'm doing great actually!!  

What department store did you get that new cologne from?  How much was it?

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.   Mine was wonderful!!  Ate way too much, but didn't everyone??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

Heya FG! How are you today? How was your thanksgiving??  HOPEFULLY GREAT!!!  

Have a great day! 
~~ ohhh are ya still sore?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Princess......ooooh, sorry -- I wanted to be online when you got on, but no go.   I have actually been busy this morning.

I'm not sore at all.  I've actually not been sore since like Thursday.  I even went today at lunch and bought a couple new bras.   Thanks be too because I didn't have 1, girl.   Not even one to wear.  I still have to buy more though.

My Thanksgiving was wonderful.  How about yours? 

Oh yeah....duh!!!!   
EVERY BODY:  we are now trying to get pregnant, so please keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

WOMAN!! U DIDN'T TELL ME!! OMG!! Ya'll are trying to get pregnant! THATS AWESOME!! I WILL KEEP EVERYTHING Crossed for you!! Wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! I'm soooo happy for you two! 

Thats awesome your not sore!! Yeah! I'm glad for ya!  Bra shopping is so much fun when you can feel out a bra huh! gotta luv that feeling!
My Thanksgiving was really good....~  Thanks for asking. I'm glad yours was great toooooo!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

wow ya get new breasts and now your gonna try to have a baby.  congrats.

Hi by the way.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah ... a baby FG!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

YOUR SOOO LUCKY!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe a baby Fit"boy"!!

I'd really like to have a boy, but we'll take whatever God gives us!!  I really just want it to be healthy....whatever it is.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 2, 2002)

amen to that ... a healthy baby is a blessing all to it's own.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

I second that "AMEN TO A HEALTHY BABY"


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Good luck to you FG!!!  I'll keep you in my prayers for a healthy pregnancy and baby


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Consider them crossed.  My fingers, that is.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks you two.   I really appreciate it.  I'm hoping that we get pregnant soon.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Best of luck to ya, FG.  I agree with 'em all, kids rule.  I've got two of the sniveling, whining, fighting pieces of crap myself, and would be lost without them.  Wouldn't trade them for the world, and you'll feel the same.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

You can dooo itttt!!! <-- ok so I liked the water boy movie lmao


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't feel bad D.....I like that movie too!!!!

And Vai -- I already have two boys.   I'm lobbying for another...hehehe


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

really?  most people would want a girl after 2 boys. But that's cool keep it up and you'll have a whole basketball team. lol


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

I can see why she'd want another boy.  If my second one turned out as wonderful as my first one has, I'd have nothing but boys!!!

I get to spoil my 3 neices all the time and it's great!  But I secretly want a little girl all my own


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2002)

I want a little girl too B.    And we'll take whatever we're given.   But I want a boy first.   It will be the first boy in my husbands family.   His brother has two little girls and they don't anticipate anymore children anytime soon.   Then I'd like to have a little girl.  Then "maybe" we'll stop!!!
I just love little babies! :


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

HEY WOMAN~ WHERE ARE U TODAY???

Hope your okay!
have a great day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm around, I just haven't had time to get on this morning.   I had some stuff to do first thing this morning and I wasn't sure I was going to make it all day cause I was feeling puny this morning.

I feel a little better now.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

Feeling strong and ready to get stronger?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2002)

You read my mind.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 4, 2002)

Glad to see your around, lots and LOTS of stuff to read in your journal to catch up on, but am glad to see you are around!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2002)

oh yeah RoCk   lots and lots and lots to read!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

Hope ya feel better honey!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

hi there, long time no see


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2002)

I know....I'm kinda elusive lately huh?  Things are going good for me though.

I just took a voluntary position with the local chapter for a national organization as their newsletter editor.  I think I told Butterfly about it the other day.   So that has me quite swamped right now trying to get all of that in order.  Plus things are starting to pick up a little bit here at work.
Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

wow you are totally busy. But I hope your doing awesome.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND HONEY!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

morning FG!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

GOOD Morning FG!!!  How was your weekend??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey you guys.   I had a wonderful weekend.   How 'bout the two of you?
I was pretty busy putting up Christmas decorations and shopping yesterday with my girlfriend and got most of my shopping done.   I think I have two more gifts to buy and I will be through with Christmas.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

I got dragged out to a local ski hill here by a friend to try snowboarding ... 

He's a natural on skis so I didn't think it would take him long to get the feel of snowboarding.  He does volunteer ski patrol ... and sure enough, by the end of the day, he had the basics down. 

Shopping ... bah humbug!    Mrs.NT does that ... she enjoys battling with all the 'people in the christmas spirit' ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Burner...thanks, I'm doing great actually!!
> 
> What department store did you get that new cologne from?  How much was it?
> ...



hiya FG!
I'm back! Had a great time! I'm sure an over inflated story of my accountings will come later this evening!

I got that cologne from Dillard's, but i am sure any major department store carries it.

Wow...a baby! Wahoo! I guess you are all back to normal and functioning after your surgury?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey you guys.   I had a wonderful weekend.   How 'bout the two of you?
> I was pretty busy putting up Christmas decorations and shopping yesterday with my girlfriend and got most of my shopping done.   I think I have two more gifts to buy and I will be through with Christmas.



Whatcha getting me? **efg**

Hope things are going great for you, glad you had an good weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey Dvl!
You're on a bit late, aren't you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah busy day today, but finally got my journal caught up.  I thought you were workin days Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

just switched back to nights...gonna cause havic with the second job.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

yeah no shiat dude. That is gonna suck, but at the same time your body will adjust to the late nights better.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

it will also play  havic with the time I get to spen with my girl....if I can se her, it is on the week days in the evenings after she gets off work. I'll be in my 'prime', when she is ready to sleep...so will have to go back to doing our...you know...then me leqaving, as I will not be able to sleep, and do not want to disturb her with my restless tossing and turning.....
oh well, it is only two months..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been gone way too long I see....there's so much going on in here and I didn't even know it.   hehehe

So sorry you're back on nights Burner.  But I totally hear ya about the "doin' the deed" and then leaving.  that used to happen to me and the hubby when we were dating.   I'd go stay over at his place on the weekends and come Sunday (and it would always seem to be after nookie) I would leave right afterwards.   
So totally not fun!!

I'm so tired today -- I'd really like to be back at home and in my bed right now.  I know I have nothing much to do today, so I might try to go home early.  Don't know yet.
Hope everyone is doing okay.   No details of a workout or diet lately, neither have been going well at all.  I know I need to get back into the gym, but honestly, right now, I really don't want to.  And I really haven't eaten that well.   I guess I'm just burned out.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

hey darlin'
Sorry your so tired & burnt out on the gym! That happens! I feel a little burnt out also!! Are your implants all better now? I go today to my boob dr. for a checkup..remember how they were weird feeling.. hes going to check them out today! (literally..lol)
I hope you get to go home & get some rest! I wish I could!  
Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh Stacey...honey, good luck at the dr's office today.  Let me know how it goes.    Have they been feeling weird since that one time you told me about?

Mine are all beautiful now.   A little sore still when I first wake up, but it is so hard for me to sleep on my back.  I am having trouble not sleeping on my side and I'm sure that's what it is.  I should probably still be sleeping with a sports bra or something on, but it is so uncomfortable.

I think I may try to go home early if my boss doesn't mind.   My stomach and back hurts -- I kinda feel like I ate something bad..........I did have Chinese last night.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

FG ... how long are you supposed to sleep on your back after having your op?  I believe the Mrs.NT is starting to think about dates to have hers done now ... yeah for me!  

Again, I'm using your experience as backing ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't really think there is a certain amount of time that you're supposed to.   My doctor just says that it's easier to sleep on your back because of the swelling and the tightness of the chest.  I can testify to that one.   

I have also found that it is much more comfortable, at least the first week, to sleep kinda propped up and have a pillow on each side of you where you can rest your arms on.   MUCH, MUCH, MUCH, MUCH more comfortable.

Tell your wife to be sure to email me if she has any questions -- or you can put them into a pm or just ask me here if you want.   I AM THE PRO BOOB-LIFTER  you know???


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah for FG!  I certainly will do, thank you.  

note to self ... buy more pillows.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Heya FG~ yes, just the left one has felt weird, but today it feels fine.. but I'm still going!! Thanks! I will let you know what he says when I get back here..around 1:00!

Thats great yours are beautiful YEAH!!!!! I hate sleeping on my back, thats hard huh!! You probably should still wear that sports bra! I sleep in mine still about 3 times a wk! or more!

I hope ya get to leave, you sound like you just DON'T Wanna be there! Maybe that chinese is yelling at your tummy! 
Last night I ate ground turkey meat, and ever since then my tummy has felt bad toooo! (GEEZ! COULD WE BE ANYMORE ALIKE..KiK)
I hope ya feel better doll! (& I got that (doll) from youuuu! )


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

FG~ Did you go home girlie??

I hope you get some good rest!
Everythings okay with me, The Doctor said that they look/ feel perfect!!
THANK GOD!
have a good night sweetie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

wow..I wanna be a boob doctor.....

Hey FG-
did you get to go home early? Feeling better? Don't worry too much about the feeling burnt out of the gym....that light will get re-lit and you will re-attack with zest!

My leg day was ok today... just got the gym late today and didn't get a full workout..but at least got some done...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey, yeah guys I went home early yesterday.  I slept for 3 hours and then got up and ate some soup and drank some green tea.  Feeling better than I did yesterday, but my back is hurting so bad today.  I really hope I'm not getting that flu outbreak that has swept across Texas in these last two weeks.

I'm drinking some green tea right now and I think I'm going to have some soup again at lunch.

Stacey, I'm glad you're doing okay and the doctor didn't find anything wrong.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2002)

Heya T~~  I'm glad your feeling better today doll! WOW that must have been nice to sleep for 3 Hours!! I hope you don't get that flu! It was bad here in Houston!  
Take care of yourself honey!!

Ohhh I know, I'm glad they are good! My friend is getting hers done today! (and her sister..same day) lol


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

wow ... it seems that more and more women are having that operation.  Do you know any friends that are or have had it done FG?

I'm with you Burner ... I should have been a plastic surgeon.  Had I known BAs would be so popular ... he he


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh WOW -- tell your friend and her sister that the pro booblifter says Good Luck....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh yeah, I referred 3 people to my PS.   They all have had a wonderful experience and absolutely love their newfound figures.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2002)

i WILL TELL THEM!! thanks T!!!  

SAME HERE!~ I Referred 3 girls tooooooo!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

Burner ... it's time to move!   ... Texas, where EVERYTHING really is bigger.  he he  Soon Mrs.NT will fit right in ... she would move in a heartbeat


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2002)

LMAO @ NT!!! HECK YA BABE ~ Come on' down...both of you..burner, NT & DVLMN!! 

Mrs. NT would OHHH SOOO LUV It here!! 

HEY YA T~ Whatcha doing babe??


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

We had given moving some serious thought after our visit last New Years ... but moving is such a big decision, and when moving countries, it becomes even a bigger decision.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hiya P and FG, hope you two are having a great day. 

wohohooooo I got an invite as well. :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

hiya D! I am having a pretty good day..how about yourself!?? OF COURSE you got an invite~ you have had one for a lONG time! 

HEY T! How are ya?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> We had given moving some serious thought after our visit last New Years ... but moving is such a big decision, and when moving countries, it becomes even a bigger decision.



Moving countries


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

ya I was wondering the same thing?? Moving countries?? HUH? 

heya FG~ have a wonderful friday & weekend! I'm off work on friday!  SHOPPING!

Everyone else toooo ~ Have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Moving countries



Canada to the US


----------



## Stacey (Dec 13, 2002)

OHHHH GOTCHA YA!!!!! lol

Hi FG!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hey! Wow...I'm honored...
My friend will be getting out of his tech school for US Customs in a few months and is being stationed in Austin. I might have to go down there and check things out.
(He also wants me to join up w/ the US Customs as well...if my computer career doesn't pick up soon, I am going to do a career switch...With my military police background, I shouldn't have too much problems getting in?
(BTW...I was told once I don't look too shabby in uniform...)


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey FG!  

How goes Texan's first Pro-booblifter?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

All goes well here!!!!

Not too much going on though.  We're really slow this time of year and not much to talk about on the fitness front.  I haven't been to the gym in about 2 weeks.  I'm in a funk!!  Diet sucks big ones too!!!!  

I plan to get back in the gym tomorrow though.

How 'bout the Jamaican wanna be????  Okay??


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

... I'm great thanks!  

We got an actual fitness competitor at our gym ... someone who has actually lifted weights and done the dieting along with it.  So we're going to get her to figure out a diet and lifting plan.  Maybe I can even get this lady to convince the Mrs. to try her hand at a fitness comp.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh, now that sounds interesting.   Is the Mrs. interested in doing one?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

She's not sure.  I think it would do her a world of good as her confidence doing anything in public (non-party) isn't good.  I think she'd do well.  She once went in a bikini contest at a local stereo shop and almost won.  She lost out to a couple of strippers, who of course, worked the crowd.  They also had implants that filled out their bikinis nicely.  Had the Mrs. worked the crowd like those two did, I believe she would have won.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

I think it would also help her get back on track with her diet and training.  She is beginning to accumulate some fat around the mid section.  I'm thinking a dedicated 5-6 week cut and she'd be much better off than she is now.  I just have to get someone to motivate her.  As much as I love her, I'd hate to see her balloon up.  She's far to beautiful for that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well see, she only needs three things:
1.  Confidence
2.  Left breast implant
3.  Right breast implant


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

And if she's ANYTHING like me....

Number 2 and 3 will instantly give you number 1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

You should be her biggest motivator and supporter.   As much as my hubby loves me too, he would hate to see me "balloon up".  Since the surgery and also to fault myself -- I think I've gained a little myself.   

Here's a tip:  Tell her she and I could do it together.  She can start tomorrow with me......


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

I am her biggest motivator and supporter.  But I get frustrated when the excuses start flowing.  I do my best to make sure that she has time right after work to go.  She says that if she waits till after our daughter goes to bed, she doesn't feel like going out.  I can give her that, so I go after she's gone.  She goes like a bat out of hell for a couple of weeks, and then she may get a cold and it takes her a while to get back, mean while she's eating crap because she is at home more often.  I think the biggest battle is what she eats.  She has popcorn maybe 3/4 nights a week.  And she drinks 3/4 coffees a day.  And she has a lot of sugar in her coffee.  I think if she got control of the morning coffee and the late night snacks, she'd be able to whip the weight thing easy.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

HI FG!!!! 
How are ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep, those are two really big factors to whip.    I know what you mean about the excuses though -- no one is ever going to do anything they "need" to do though, until they are tired of the excuses too and "just do it".


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey P.....
How are ya sweetie pie?  How was your weekend.

I'm emailing you -- somethin' to tell ya.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

hey honey!! Okay I'll go check my email!!! 

I'm pooped! Worked my bootie off allll weekend!!! How are you girl???


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep, those are two really big factors to whip.    I know what you mean about the excuses though -- no one is ever going to do anything they "need" to do though, until they are tired of the excuses too and "just do it".



and she's been there ... and she was a tiger.  I'm just hoping she'll get that 'eye of the tiger' back ... whew, how corny was that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2003)

Are ya coming back here?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2003)

I do not believe I was on last in the Winter.   Where in the world has time gone?

Let's see, what's been goin on with me lately?  Not too much.  Still working for the Philanthropist, I actually got a  raise in May.   I was so excited to get it too.  

No baby yet, we're still working on it!   Plans may be on hold though.  Don't know how long, I'm just playing it by ear.   Why is it so hard to get pregnant when you want to and so easy when you aren't trying to?

Diet and exercise are still priority with me and I'm doing better now than ever -- I THINK!!

Hope everyone is doing great.  I'll be on for a while this evening.  The kids are swimming and I'm sitting outside on the deck with the laptop watching them swim and just hanging out.

Going to lurk....
Fitgirl70


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

and of course some of these


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey PB.  HOw are you sweetie?  How's that wonderful baby boy of yours?

Email me babe, let's catch up.   I'm not on here a whole lot.
bhgirl70@yahoo.com

Loves
T


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

hey!
Looki who it is!
morning!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey there.  Welcome back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks guys.....what a warm welcome!   I'm touched.   I've missed everyone so much!

I may have some new pics soon.    Our house is coming along very nicely.  

HOpe everyone is doing okay and having great successes.
T


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey PB.  HOw are you sweetie?  How's that wonderful baby boy of yours?
> 
> Email me babe, let's catch up.   I'm not on here a whole lot.
> ...



I'm doing great!!!!!! Carter is doing awesome!!! He walks, he talks, and he's so damn cute. Oh and he already knows how to play the ladies..  LOL

I'll email ya soon. Promise!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey girl, nice to see you back.  Missed you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2003)

MIssed you too Rock!   What has been happening with you lately?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 10, 2003)

Workin 2 jobs, and trying to get back into shape.  I'm a pizza delivery boy at night time now.  And I bought a house!!!  The reason why I need two jobs right now.  The house is being built.  They actually just broke ground last week, so they say completion time about end of august, early september.  Great to hear from you!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

welcome back.  about time. Now let's see your eating and training. heeheeh


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey, don't be laughing at me!   I actually haven't been eating much at all and my training is still going great.

Here goes:
[BOLD]A couple of months ago, [/BOLD] I got so burned out on ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING.   I got sick of getting up at 6 in the morning to go to the gym, my job was extremely busy and I was getting home late to boot.  My eating habits completely changed and I didn't care what I was putting into my mouth anymore.   I gained all of my weight back and by the end of about last month, I was weighing more than I ever had.

Well about 4 weeks ago, I went to a  girl's party at my sister in laws house and she had one of our friends over there who sells HerbaLife.   I discovered it was the greatest thing in the world and now that 's what I'm doing as far as food goes.   I have my shake in the morning with the supplements and I have a salad at lunch and then a sensible meal at night.   I think I've lost about 8 pounds so far and am loving it!

It probably is not what anyone here would approve of, but I like it.  THe shakes are soy and I use soy milk to make them.   I take a vitamin three times a day and take a cell activator three times a day.  It curbs my appetite and I actually feel really good right now.   I'm working on getting down to about 111 again or possibly even 110.  That would be really, really, really wonderful.   

I have a lot of energy and am continuing with my workouts.   I think I also discovered that carbs and 5 or 6 meals a day is not what my body reacts well to.   I have discovered that not everyone reacts or adapts well to "ONE CERTAIN MEAL AND TRAINING PLAN."   Not everyone is the same and we all have to find what works well for us and do it.

I'm so glad though, that I have great friends like you all to tell my story to.   Don't worry, even though I'm having nothing but shakes and salads, I by no means are getting to the point (yet) where I don't eat and become anorexic.......

That's me ----- in a nut shell.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2003)

See.....I don't even know how to do Bold anymore....LOL


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Proboob Lifter! 

Nice to see you back and sounds like you are getting back into the swing of things! Herbalife sounds familiar...vaguely!  Congrats on your 8lbs loss so far!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

You do what it is that works for you!!  That's what this lifestyle change is about ... doing what works for you.  I sort of relate body shaping to Bruce Lee's martial arts theory ... take in a bunch of information, wade thru it and come up with something that works for you.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

hey honeybunny!!!!!
I LOVE SOY!!! I had to tell you that.. I eat my Luna bars..and drink soy milk allllllll the time.. I'm with you totally on that....congrats on the 8lbs so far. 
I will Pm ya in a little bit.. I SWEAR


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2003)

STILL HERE!!!
Thanks to Stacey and NT for keeping up with me.   You 2 rock!!

Stacey, I just sent your PM back to you.  I know it's a month later ---  But I've been busy girl......swamped is more like it.  But I don't have to tel you, do I?   I know I'm preachin' to the choir.

Write me back.
Miss you guys
T


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

hey! IT's my favorite Texan hot rod chic!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I SWEAR



hey...dont swear...it's un-ladylike...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> STILL HERE!!!
> Thanks to Stacey and NT for keeping up with me.   You 2 rock!!
> 
> ...




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh my honeybunny!!!! I MISSSSSS YOU SOOO MUCH!!! GIRL TELL ME ABOUT IT.. WE ARE SOOO SWAMPED AT work..been working long hours..its nuts there... sooo I totally understand.. I'm slacking bad w/ my pm's and updates in eveyones journals!!!!

love ya and miss ya.. I'm gonna go check my pm's now..

SOOO GOOOOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU!!!


----------

